# 2017 NCSQ Meet: 7-8 APRIL 2017 - near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey

*Info:*

I'm trying to get an early jump on the planning of the NCSQ Meet for 2017. 
Edit: I have decided to have the Saturday portion of this meet at a local park instead of my house this year (Friday portion will be at my house). I believe the builder will begin to build a house across the street from me, and there could be large vehicles parked on the street - leaving no room for our vehicles. Details below.

FWIW, here is a link to the 2016 Fall Meet for those who didn't attend:
2016 NCSQ Fall Meet














On to the meet....

*When/Where:*

*My House on Friday night, Hagan-Stone Park on Saturday.*

Friday Night Info:
For those coming on Friday night to get a head start - it will still be at my house. 
Friday night: 4:00 - 10:00 PM. Will probably order pizza for supper.
PM me for directions for my house.​

Saturday Info: 
Hagan-Stone Park: 09:00 AM to 5:30 PM (gates close at 6:00 PM). 

Info for Hagan-Stone Park:
5920 Hagan-Stone Park Rd
Pleasant Garden, NC 27313
(336)641-2090
https://www.google.com/maps?q=5920+Hagan-Stone+Park+Pleasant+Garden+NC+27313

The park is about 20 minutes or so from my house. I’ll plan on being over at the park between 0830 and 0900. We should have electrical and bathrooms available. Reminder - this is rain or shine - we have a shelter if we have bad weather. There is a grill on premises, and we may bring an additional one. GPS should get you there - but contact me if you have problems. *I've attached a couple drawings to illustrate where you need to go at the bottom of this post.*​


*Food:*

Probably snack items for lunch - We will likely grill out again - even if we do it at a park.



*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids (of course - you are in charge of policing said kids)
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs or other device
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
Adding a coat....may still be chilly then.



*Current list of attendees: *
Name (Screenname) - Car - State if you want

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina









---- Directions for where to go once you get to Hagan-Stone Park ----


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> I'm trying to get an early jump on the planning of the NCSQ Meet for 2017. You may notice that 'Spring' is not listed - may only do one event next year - we will see. Also, this event may be held at a local park instead of at the house due to changes in my neighborhood. If so, I'll ask a mod to update this first post.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is a link to the 2016 Fall Meet for those who didn't attend:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 NCSQ Fall Meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, on to the info about the meet:
> 
> 
> 
> Where:
> 
> At my house near Greensboro or a local park - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> When:
> 
> Friday evening: 07 April 2017 for those who want to get together early (start around 5:00) - will likely order pizza again.
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday: 08 April 2017 09:00 AM - 09:00 PM
> 
> 
> 
> Food:
> 
> Probably snack items for lunch - We will likely grill out again - even if we do it at a park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff to bring:
> 
> 
> 
> Yourself
> 
> A friend / spouse / kids (of course - you are in charge of policing said kids)
> 
> Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
> 
> Favorite Music on discs or other device
> 
> Camera
> 
> Lawn chair if you want it
> 
> Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
> 
> Adding a coat....may still be chilly then.
> 
> 
> 
> Current list of attendees: (Add Yo Name!)
> 
> Name (Screenname) - Car - State if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Noa



I'll add my name for now. Not sure what's going on that far out but I hope to make this one! I wish I could have made it back in September but the car was out of commission and my truck isn't the most reliable on long trips. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio

I'm in with my daily driver this time.


----------



## Velozity

If I commit now maybe the stars will align...


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey


----------



## MrGreen83

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

Didn't make the fall as coaching football got in the way. Should have no such issues in April.
I'll even have a playing system to be gently critiqued.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York


----------



## captainobvious

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania


----------



## KrautNotRice

Giggitty
Gives me an excuse to finally button everything up, the 15" IB is hitting nicely.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina


----------



## naiku

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia


----------



## BigAl205

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama


----------



## cmusic

I'm not putting my name on the list as of now, but will definitely plan on attending if possible. 

Chuck Music (cmusic) - 2006 Lexus IS250 - Kentucky


----------



## ErinH

Pumped!!!!! This is the one car audio event each year I really look forward to. 


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama 
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina 
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama


----------



## Mic10is

grrrrrrr.....i think We will be in Japan a that time


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> grrrrrrr.....i think We will be in Japan a that time




I hate that Mic! We will miss the opportunity to take a group photo again with you between Steve and Bill


----------



## BigAl205

Who's hiding behind Clay in that pic?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BigAl205 said:


> Who's hiding behind Clay in that pic?


That's his oddly conjoined twin

I hope to be at this one. I told Jason I was going to cut back to once a year for NCSQ because the drive is B-R-U-T-A-L. Guess the Spring meet will be a great time to start that interval.


----------



## Mic10is

Don't be jelly that you werent the one in the middle of a Steve /Bill manwhich


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> grrrrrrr.....i think We will be in Japan a that time



Dang it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina

2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC

3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio

4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey

5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia

6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York

7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia

9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama 

10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina 

11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2098 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## probillygun

Sorry to hear you may be unable to make it mic 

Please add me!

13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Don't be jelly that you werent the one in the middle of a Steve /Bill manwhich


.....I'm not bitter..... 

Big Spoon and Big Spoon there.....


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina

2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC

3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio

4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey

5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia

6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York

7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia

9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama 

10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina 

11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama

12) Scott (Babs) - 2098 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC

13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Still a mystery who's hiding behind Clay...Me smells a conspiracy!


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Still a mystery who's hiding behind Clay...Me smells a conspiracy!


I believe that is my friend Jason W......had to be coaxed into the photo (doesn't like photos and isn't necessarily a car audio guy).....but he is a guy with an incredible ear and provides extremely helpful feedback - I'm hoping to hook up with him this Sunday for a listen


----------



## claydo

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Still a mystery who's hiding behind Clay...Me smells a conspiracy!


I tried going back and looking at my group pics.....and I'm mine he just appears to be a random ear growing out if Steve's neck...lmao....here look closely at the cap'n.....




1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina

2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC

3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio

4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey

5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia

6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York

7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia

9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama 

10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina 

11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama

12) Scott (Babs) - 2098 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC

13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas[/QUOTE]

15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt


----------



## subterFUSE

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina

2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC

3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio

4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey

5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia

6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York

7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania

8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia

9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama 

10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina 

11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama

12) Scott (Babs) - 2098 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC

13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA

14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas[/QUOTE]

15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

*16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC*


----------



## mumbles

Condensed for your viewing pleasure...

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2098 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas[/QUOTE]
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL


----------



## Babs

John holy crap Bro!! I promise to wipe my feet before I demo that benz. Hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> Don't be jelly that you werent the one in the middle of a Steve /Bill manwhich



:laugh::laugh:


----------



## captainobvious

Glad you're making it up John! I'll be anxious to hear the new creation in the Benz.


----------



## probillygun

subterFUSE said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 
> 2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
> 
> 3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
> 
> 4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
> 
> 5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 
> 6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
> 
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
> 
> 9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
> 
> 10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
> 
> 11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
> 
> 12) Scott (Babs) - 2098 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 
> 13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
> 
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas


15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt

*16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC*[/QUOTE]

Whoaaaaa...Do you still have the Audi John?! Loved that system


----------



## bertholomey

He still has the Audi - just likes a bit of variety


----------



## ErinH

one is for him. the other is for his dog(s).


----------



## subterFUSE

Still have the Audi. It just has a new buddy.

Zoe approves because she likes German stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

told ya'll.


----------



## Theslaking

probillygun said:


> Whoaaaaa...Do you still have the Audi John?! Loved that system


Aww. Last spring the two times I tried to have a listen it was down


----------



## Babs

I checked the wrong box in school. :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jallen01

I have subscribed to the thread for next time  Thanks Jason for the invite.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

subterFUSE said:


> Still have the Audi. It just has a new buddy.
> 
> Zoe approves because she likes German stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful dog. A pic of her looking like she's driving that AMG would be epic.


----------



## subterFUSE

Zoe doesn't drive. She has a chauffeur.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Thanks Jason, for the invite. I might try to make it......What town is it in? It may be a 6 day event for me......2 days of driving down and 2 days of driving back and a day's rest after.lol


----------



## BigAl205

High Resolution Audio said:


> Thanks Jason, for the invite. I might try to make it......What town is it in? It may be a 6 day event for me......2 days of driving down and 2 days of driving back and a day's rest after.lol


Randleman


----------



## bertholomey

I'm going to post up some pics here of the Biltmore House from a trip we made in November. I don't think the folks in my photography thread want to see my amateur vacation pics, so I decided to add them to this thread because it is the NC SQ thread  You all may have gone or have thought about going to see this amazing place. 

*House*




























*Garden*



















*Statues*














































Next.....Lake


----------



## bertholomey

*Lake*




























It was very smokey when we visited - the wildfires in Western NC and Eastern TN were raging. 










We went into the house Friday night, and it was shocking that people were taking pictures inside of the house......we were going to remind them that photography was not permitted......but then we asked - good thing. They had made a decision that since it was too difficult to police everyone from taking pics with their mobile phones, might as well allow it. We had mixed feelings about that......nice to take pics of this amazing interior....but tough to see the amazing interior with everyone's over-sized phones / tablets stuck up in the air snapping photos of everything. It made the tour much slower for sure. 

*Interior*

Winter Garden



















Great Room




























The organ was playing when we went through on Saturday.


----------



## bertholomey

*Interior, cont.*

Library










Music Rooms





































Parting shot......


----------



## ErinH

Thanks for the pictures! I've considered bringing the family to one of your meets sometime for this sole reason.


----------



## Babs

Yeah man! That place is awesome.. I grew up 5 minutes from there literally, and I'm only 20 minutes from there now. The Biltmore Estate is amazing! Also... The concerts there are the awesome way to see some rather well known acts. I've seen REO Speedwagon, Bruce Hornsby, Arturo Sandoval, Doobie Bro's, and a few others there. Allison Krauss had a habit of playing every year and tix typically sell out within minutes. 

Biltmore Concert Series

Beautiful pics!! You and Erin amaze me with your photog skills. I think Clay's a pretty good one as well.


----------



## claydo

Holy shnikies.....they let you take pics inside now?!!!

Great shots jason, and that news makes my day, as we are headed that way in a week or two! I've been multiple times, and have never seen cameras permitted inside! I'm excited.

And thanks scott, I'm learning!


----------



## Kraken

Just relocated to NC, I would love to listen to some of your setup and get some tips on improving my noob setup.


----------



## claydo

Come on out kraken, we always have a big time!


----------



## Kraken

claydo said:


> Come on out kraken, we always have a big time!


Thanks Claydo!

17) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2098 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

At this point in time I just hope I have my install done, tuned the best I can, and presentable. Have all the gear and pieces here (famous last words) but ran so hard over the holidays I let my immune system tank on me. I think I'll be OK though time wise.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2098 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord 
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware

If any "Tuner" would be available to set some time aside to help me out that would make my year. Willing to pay a premium if the tune comes with some knowledge and tutorial.


----------



## ErinH

There should be plenty of people to help you out. I'm always willing to lend a hand and I know the other guys are, too.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

ErinH said:


> There should be plenty of people to help you out. I'm always willing to lend a hand and I know the other guys are, too.


That would be awesome! I have much to learn, just feel awkward asking someone to spend a day off working on my system.


----------



## Babs

Locomotive Tech said:


> That would be awesome! I have much to learn, just feel awkward asking someone to spend a day off working on my system.



Best part of the meets, rather than just giving you a fish (tuning your car), you'll get great info to teach you to fish (to be able to do your own satisfactory tuning). If you soak up as much knowledge as you can from a lot of these folks, you'll be exhausted by days end from all the learning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

Oops. Dupe


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I always feel small when I go to the meets, my system isn't on par with most but I have never walked away with out knowing more than I did. I really enjoyed the last two meets I went to and I am grateful for the knowledge I have acquired from the folks here.


----------



## bertholomey

Well, you wouldn't be confused as a basketball player  But you have certainly hit on the reason for the meets.....ain't about who has the best or about an exclusive club of guys and gals who stand around and brag about how good the group's systems are.....it is about sharing the joy of the hobby, learning, and enjoying the folks involved!


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Very true, no one bragged about their systems. And everyone had good advice for me. Much of which I have implemented. I just removed both amps and both DSP's, They were under the front seats and I just didn't like the "way it looked". Also noted some intermittent distortion that I could not put my finger on for a while. would happen after about an hour of driving, Turns out I forgot about the heat ducts that blow under the seats. I had never had a Class D get so hot! So everything is going in the trunk now. UGH!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> There should be plenty of people to help you out. I'm always willing to lend a hand and I know the other guys are, too.


Get ready, I'm about to pick your brain about rear fill so I don't screw anything up in the install. And of course teaching me to fish with rears in person would be great too


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Locomotive Tech said:


> Very true, no one bragged about their systems. And everyone had good advice for me. Much of which I have implemented. I just removed both amps and both DSP's, They were under the front seats and I just didn't like the "way it looked". Also noted some intermittent distortion that I could not put my finger on for a while. would happen after about an hour of driving, Turns out I forgot about the heat ducts that blow under the seats. I had never had a Class D get so hot! So everything is going in the trunk now. UGH!


Easy on the heater there killer:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Well, you wouldn't be confused as a basketball player  But you have certainly hit on the reason for the meets.....ain't about who has the best or about an exclusive club of guys and gals who stand around and brag about how good the group's systems are.....it is about sharing the joy of the hobby, learning, and enjoying the folks involved!


Agreed. I always enjoy shooting the breeze with my buddies and get the most enjoyment out of helping people out at these meets. Even when I don't have a system I feel is firing on all cylinders, I still go to these meets. It's less about the showing off ... not that showing off your hard work is a bad thing... but it's more about the camaraderie, IMHO. I like seeing others' installs, listening to their systems, helping out where I can, and generally just shooting the breeze with my buds. 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Get ready, I'm about to pick your brain about rear fill so I don't screw anything up in the install. And of course teaching me to fish with rears in person would be great too


Rear fill is really one of those things you like or don't. And it's pretty simple to set up. It can be complicated if you want to make it that way but it definitely doesn't need to be. We can chat at the meet, though, like you said.


----------



## bertholomey

Hello all! 

Please take a look at the first post in this thread. Erin has graciously made an edit to it providing some updates that you will need to see. 

I've decided to have the meet at a local park instead of my house. Please see the info there and pop any questions that you have in this thread. 

This is a very nice park, and the shelter / location that I have reserved is excellent - rain or shine....it should be an excellent venue. I paid the $100 fee, so if we could pass the jar around at the meet....a few dollars each if you want to give will cover it. 

Another nice thing about the venue - there is a killer playground about 200 meters from our shelter, a volleyball net and a fishing pond right next to the shelter. We will have power and bathrooms......and there are hiking trails throughout the park. 

So I'm encouraging families to come because there will be a lot of fun things to do (unlike my house). 

There has been a lot of discussion about amplifiers on DIYMA recently, and a lot of our folks have been changing out equipment - and finally getting their installs done......so I'm already getting excited about this meet!


----------



## bertholomey

Pic of the shelter










In the distance you can see the pool area where the playground is located.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Looks very nice! I have a suggestion......since several have offered up their help to me I will spring for the fee. It's the least I can do! And I do not expect anyone to to feel obligated to spend an exorbitant amount of time helping me out. 

I could also use some help getting my friend motivated to get back into the scene, I gave him my Alpine CDA 9887 W/Imprint processor, some 4" components and some other leftovers. After hearing ya'lls gear I'm sure he will be bitten.


----------



## captainobvious

Jason- Does the shelter reservation come with power? If so, I'd be willing to dedicate a few hours to offer some tuning assistance to whoever needs help while I'm there. I could bring the rig down...(?)

Locomotive Tech- I'm much more local to you than NC. We can hook up there so I can see what you're working with and there will be plenty of us there to offer some suggestions and share what we know about installation/tuning to help you on your way. If tuning is something your just not comfortable with, you can always bring your car up to my place some time to get a tune on it.


-Steve


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've decided to have the meet at a local park instead of my house. Please see the info there and pop any questions that you have in this thread.


This looks to be about 20 minutes closer to my house as well! Cool.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord 
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina


----------



## bertholomey

Locomotive Tech said:


> Looks very nice! I have a suggestion......since several have offered up their help to me I will spring for the fee. It's the least I can do! And I do not expect anyone to to feel obligated to spend an exorbitant amount of time helping me out.
> 
> I could also use some help getting my friend motivated to get back into the scene, I gave him my Alpine CDA 9887 W/Imprint processor, some 4" components and some other leftovers. After hearing ya'lls gear I'm sure he will be bitten.


That is a fantastic gesture Frank, and it is much appreciated! Several in the crowd will lend an ear to get your car squared away. If it turns out that you get over to Captain's sometime before the meet.....we can still do a little collection jar  




captainobvious said:


> Jason- Does the shelter reservation come with power? If so, I'd be willing to dedicate a few hours to offer some tuning assistance to whoever needs help while I'm there. I could bring the rig down...(?)
> 
> Locomotive Tech- I'm much more local to you than NC. We can hook up there so I can see what you're working with and there will be plenty of us there to offer some suggestions and share what we know about installation/tuning to help you on your way. If tuning is something your just not comfortable with, you can always bring your car up to my place some time to get a tune on it.
> 
> 
> -Steve


The reservation does come with power.....there is an outlet on the wall.......we will have to do the distribution outlet thing to provide enough extensions


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Is the fishing pond public or private? I know in Arkansas you don't need a fishing license to fish a private impoundment. Not sure about NC. Gonna be hard for me not to bring a rod and sneak in a few casts before everyone starts rolling inI probably won't bring one though. I might need some help tuning too. Measurement equipment has made things a lot easier for me but a fresh set of ears never hurts. My main issues are with phasing.


----------



## naiku

The park looks good and completely understandable why you needed to move there. Already looking forward to this meet, hoping to get my subwoofer enclosure sorted and some other changes before April.

Debating getting a hotel overnight, but my wife works Friday night and Sunday. So if I got a hotel it would have to be the Saturday night and I would need to check out at 5am or earlier Sunday to make it home before she has to leave for work. So, I may just make the drive down Saturday morning and home again in the afternoon


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll be driving in Friday and coming home Sunday regardless. 12+ hour drive each way but always worth it. At least my new whip gets 25mpg at 75mph instead of 18-19. Lot more comfortable too


----------



## bertholomey

Off Topic.....PM me if you have good, but inexpensive amps for sale.....looking for something for my battle buddy's son's first system. 

Alpine / JL 5 channel would be great...a couple 4 channels would also work.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> Off Topic.....PM me if you have good, but inexpensive amps for sale.....looking for something for my battle buddy's son's first system.
> 
> Alpine / JL 5 channel would be great...a couple 4 channels would also work.


A little bit of an update. 

I texted our local amplifier supplier, Russell (Russell's Warehouse ), and he had some very good options that I ran by Isaiah. I'm going to be sending him a set of mid bass drivers and 3" drivers to use in the install. My friend Chris (Mr. Hillbilly SQ himself) then PM'd me to say he had a subwoofer to donate for the cause. 

That made me think that it could be interesting to tell the story 

My buddy Andrew Lilje was my sniper partner at the unit I went to after I returned from Afghanistan. He was a police officer in Elizabeth City, NC and in the VA National Guard. We really wanted the opportunity to deploy together, but I got out when that unit deployed to Iraq. 

While in Iraq, he had a serious back injury, and he was flown to Germany. While there, he had two Neurosurgeons tell him he needed a certain type of surgery to remove the disc, etc. He got back to the States, and the VA system 'prescribed' pain meds and physical therapy. He refused the pain meds and struggled through the therapy. One of the stories he told me - he was doing an assembly at the local middle school (meet a local vet), and when he was leaving the stage, his left leg completely let go due to nerve damage, and he fell on his face in front of the entire auditorium of kids. 

Anyway, he would do something around the house......the disc would blow up.....he wouldn't be able to walk......he would schedule an MRI.....by the time he would get one......the disc would go back down. This pattern repeated for 2 years. Finally he was out of the military and his Dad was able to get him surgery with a civilian doctor he knew. His Dad's friend did the exact surgery that the guys in Germany said he needed to get (go through the front, pull out the disc, put in a cage, close everything up )

Some side affects of all of this.......he lost his job as a police officer and he lost his job as a National Guard soldier........he did go back and get his Bachelor's degree in Business and Emergency Management (wanted to build a shooting range).......and he got to spend a ton of time with his son and two daughters - who were in middle school when he went to Iraq - now they are in High School). 

They are about the best young adults that I have been around - absolutely amazing young people. I believe that all the time they spent with their Dad had a huge impact on what they are like as kids. Andrew is looking to go get his Master's degree and is hoping to get better opportunities moving forward. 

That was long winded, but I wanted to just let you guys know who this was about


----------



## claydo

Our nation's lack of support for veterans is embarrassing. Getting injured while serving your country should get you the best medical care available......automatically and free of hassle.......wtf? This pisses me off, and I don't understand why it constantly gets swept under the rug. As a country, we should all be ashamed.......these stories are everywhere......


----------



## bertholomey

You have said something there.......but, I love this particular story because my friend created opportunities to overcome. After the surgery, his body was so broken down, and then the inevitable weight gain.....so he started running......he recently did a 53 mile charity run  Hurts me to think about it. He still struggles with work.....he was with a local PD where the Chief was a complete putz - butted heads a lot about policies, training, and tactics so Lylje left. Hopefully he will get hooked up with something good when he gets his Masters.


----------



## naiku

Hey Jason let me know if you need any tweeters or crossovers for the install. I have a set of 2 way crossovers from a Massive Audio CK6 set and the matching tweeters. I may even have some Alpine Type R coax if you could use them. They are in my rear doors currently, but have been disconnected for who knows how long.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Ian! That would be fantastic to be able to use those tweets / crossovers. Another member is donating 4" coax and I'm sending 3" drivers - so if there is no way to get the 4's anywhere in the truck, the 3's and tweets may do the trick.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Wow that's quite the story especially doing all that running after a back surgery like that. He doesn't mess around! My best friend had to have his L3-L4, L4-L5 fused over the summer and he said it's the best decision he's ever made. He's wading through deep mud in chest waders now shooting ducks!


----------



## DBlevel

I'll try and make this one. Not sure what I'll be driving.


----------



## kmbkk

Sorry, brother, but I won't be able to make it. I'll be out of the country this week, returning on the Sunday after&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> I'll try and make this one. Not sure what I'll be driving.


It would be great to see you Russ.......leaving us intrigued on the 'not sure what I'll be driving' piece  



kmbkk said:


> Sorry, brother, but I won't be able to make it. I'll be out of the country this week, returning on the Sunday after��


I hate to hear that my friend.....hopefully we will meet up at Ian's in May. I NEED to get those speakers to you!

Ian's Virginia Spring Meet - let's go to that one! It will be a good time - especially for those who can't make it down to NC. 

Ian's Spring Meet in Virginia

Thank you again to those who have responded to my friend's son's build. I'll hopefully start a build thread for him in the future. He has an extended cab older F150 that they bought from a friend in perfect condition. He has another friend who has done some installation work, so hopefully the install will be done well. Chris has mentioned that he has some long RCAs and other wiring goodies, so that will get him going in that respect. I appreciate everyone's response.....he is extremely excited to have this come together......he was pretty jazzed to hear the BRZ when I was up in Ohio for the Parts Express meet......he wants to get the truck to sound at least as good as the BRZ if not better


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Those older f-150's are good trucks. 93-96 body being my favorite.


----------



## mumbles

I have an pair of old school Pyle subs I'd be happy to donate... don't remember whether they are 10's or 12's, but they've been boxed up for a number of years and should be in good shape.


----------



## kmbkk

bertholomey said:


> I hate to hear that my friend.....hopefully we will meet up at Ian's in May. I NEED to get those speakers to you!
> 
> Ian's Virginia Spring Meet - let's go to that one! It will be a good time - especially for those who can't make it down to NC.
> 
> Ian's Spring Meet in Virginia
> 
> Thank you again to those who have responded to my friend's son's build. I'll hopefully start a build thread for him in the future. He has an extended cab older F150 that they bought from a friend in perfect condition. He has another friend who has done some installation work, so hopefully the install will be done well. Chris has mentioned that he has some long RCAs and other wiring goodies, so that will get him going in that respect. I appreciate everyone's response.....he is extremely excited to have this come together......he was pretty jazzed to hear the BRZ when I was up in Ohio for the Parts Express meet......he wants to get the truck to sound at least as good as the BRZ if not better


Yeah, I should be in town in May! Let me know what you need for your buddy's son's build.


----------



## KrautNotRice

I'm looking forward to this meet. I just started working on my system again after a long break. We finally got the new garage's concrete slab poured and I no longer have to work in the dirt, bound by daylight and at the weather's mercy.





It's 12 x 28' so plenty of space.
I can also bring a power cable drum with me to get power closer to where the cars are parked as well as a charger in case there is an extra one needed.


----------



## RRizz

Jason, I do not have any amps for sale, But I would gladly Throw a couple $$ in a hat to start up a collection for his amp purchase. I have something I need to pay forward, sooo... And Maybe it will start something snowballing. If not, he can use it for wiring, accessories, whatever.
Pm me your address, and I'll get an envelope in the mail.
Ron


----------



## mumbles

KrautNotRice said:


> I'm looking forward to this meet. I just started working on my system again after a long break. We finally got the new garage's concrete slab poured and I no longer have to work in the dirt, bound by daylight and at the weather's mercy.
> 
> It's 12 x 28' so plenty of space.
> I can also bring a power cable drum with me to get power closer to where the cars are parked as well as a charger in case there is an extra one needed.


Martin, looking forward to seeing you again! Hopefully your dad will come along again, I really enjoyed speaking with him last time!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Nice shed Martin. I'm jealous because I'm one of those guys that have to install over dirt and grass. I could pull into the small shop and almost get the doors open but it's so full of crap it's not worth the hassle. Rizz-good things come to people that keep the cycle going by paying it forward. Glad you're helping out. Giving feels better than receiving anyway


----------



## Babs

KrautNotRice said:


> I'm looking forward to this meet. I just started working on my system again after a long break. We finally got the new garage's concrete slab poured and I no longer have to work in the dirt, bound by daylight and at the weather's mercy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 12 x 28' so plenty of space.
> I can also bring a power cable drum with me to get power closer to where the cars are parked as well as a charger in case there is an extra one needed.



Very nice! Will be good to see you again. Hope to see and hear some old-school BMW goodness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainobvious

Sweet garage space Martin. Should have plenty of workspace room with that


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you again guys for the outpouring for my friend Andrew's son Isaiah's first car audio build. He is extremely excited to get this thing going. I thought it would be nice to post a pic of Andrew (center) and Isaiah (left - used to have a military hair cut....kids these days.....). Again, one of the coolest families I know.


----------



## casey

Dont worry Russ, Ill add your name for you. 

Ill get off work to come to this since I never make it to fall meets


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord 
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> Don't worry Russ, Ill add your name for you.
> 
> Ill get off work to come to this since I never make it to fall meets


Thanks Casey for policing him up  Would be great to see you again!


----------



## RRizz

Jason,
Just wanted to let you know I dropped a letter for Isaiah today.


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome Ron! He is getting a few things sent to him this week.......I need to get on the ball and send those mid bass drivers.....as soon as I get out of Florida!


----------



## KrautNotRice

EeeDeeEye said:


> Martin, looking forward to seeing you again! Hopefully your dad will come along again, I really enjoyed speaking with him last time!





Hillbilly SQ said:


> Nice shed Martin. I'm jealous because I'm one of those guys that have to install over dirt and grass. I could pull into the small shop and almost get the doors open but it's so full of crap it's not worth the hassle.





Babs said:


> Very nice! Will be good to see you again. Hope to see and hear some old-school BMW goodness.





captainobvious said:


> Sweet garage space Martin. Should have plenty of workspace room with that


Thanks guys! My hooptie will make it this time for sure lol. Somebody's gotta be the oldest car there 
Still have lots of work left to do from minor rust repair to fiberglass to suspension work, but it's amazing how much nicer it is to work on concrete than dirt.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

[QUOTELocomotive Tech- I'm much more local to you than NC. We can hook up there so I can see what you're working with and there will be plenty of us there to offer some suggestions and share what we know about installation/tuning to help you on your way. If tuning is something your just not comfortable with, you can always bring your car up to my place some time to get a tune on it.


-Steve[/QUOTE]

Thanks Steve, that is a fine Idea. Sorry I didn't respond, had very difficult week. I will be in touch soon

Jason, I have a few things that I found in the basement if you could have if you can use them for your friends son's build. 
Stinger, 0 gauge x 2 4 gauge output (mini ANL)
Stinger Pro RCA, 20' 2 pair
Stinger Dist block 16 gauge, 3 terminal.
CDT CL 6x9 component w/silk twt & crossovers


----------



## bertholomey

Locomotive Tech said:


> Thanks Steve, that is a fine Idea. Sorry I didn't respond, had very difficult week. I will be in touch soon
> 
> 
> 
> Jason, I have a few things that I found in the basement if you could have if you can use them for your friends son's build.
> 
> Stinger, 0 gauge x 2 4 gauge output (mini ANL)
> 
> Stinger Pro RCA, 20' 2 pair
> 
> Stinger Dist block 16 gauge, 3 terminal.
> 
> CDT CL 6x9 component w/silk twt & crossovers



That would be much appreciated Frank! He is starting to get things laid out for the install, so he would certainly appreciate them.


----------



## bertholomey

And.......I got an ALL CAP text from Isaiah saying he received the Coax drivers and the sub today.......he was stoked!


----------



## jallen01

What's left that you need?


----------



## bertholomey

jallen01 said:


> What's left that you need?


I have been extremely thankful for everyone's generosity....I actually had no plans on raising funds or soliciting equipment for my friend's son. Once I asked if there were any amps laying around, then Chris mentioned the Sub and Scott mentioned some drivers.....it kind of generated interest.....so I decided to tell a little bit about the Liljes so it wasn't just some snot-nosed kid that wants free stuff and should be working for it. 

The speakers I'm sending him.....I was going to charge him a minimal price so that he would have a sense of ownership....working for something he wants before getting it......but with the outpouring (and knowing that he has been working and saving since I demoed my car the last time I was in Ohio), I decided that I definitely wanted to donate them so he could spend his savings on the things he didn't already have coming to him. 

He mentioned that he was having issues with the head unit he was encouraged to buy (not sure by who)......

Jensen Heavy Duty

A bit dodgy......So, if anyone has an old head unit out there that has been sitting in a box - it would be helpful, but if not - no worries.....he can get the stereo 'playing' with this.........and then later he can get a HU that has some DSP.......then as the rabbit hole deepens......he can get a stand alone DSP if he wishes. I'm going to call him today to ask about his overall plan and about amps. I'll know later if he needs a distro block or something like that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

For a headunit I highly suggest an 80prs. For the money it can't be beat, and is a really clean source unit when a separate dsp is used.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> For a headunit I highly suggest an 80prs. For the money it can't be beat, and is a really clean source unit when a separate dsp is used.




Absolutely- or the Alpine 9887. He does have a Pioneer DEH-P3900MP.....I pointed out the the Jensen only had 2 outputs, and the Pioneer has 3....so that will work for now with the coax, mid bass, and sub. 

He sent me this pic with the coax sitting where a pod could be constructed and the 6x9 hole where the 6.5" mid bass could be mounted. I need to find someone in central Ohio that can do a pod for the coax.


----------



## claydo

Nice, those locations have definate potential!


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Absolutely- or the Alpine 9887. He does have a Pioneer DEH-P3900MP.....I pointed out the the Jensen only had 2 outputs, and the Pioneer has 3....so that will work for now with the coax, mid bass, and sub.
> 
> He sent me this pic with the coax sitting where a pod could be constructed and the 6x9 hole where the 6.5" mid bass could be mounted. I need to find someone in central Ohio that can do a pod for the coax.



Nice! Looks familiar. That looks like mucho potential. Those little frog coaxials sounded pretty darn great when I tested them on dash. Prolly 200hz up on those. 

Hey didn't ID make some bumping 6x9 midbass drivers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What year is that F-150? My mom had a '98 XL single cab short bed V-6 that was about that color with gray on the bottom and purple pin stripe. I thought I was "the ****" when I drove it to school, lol. Pretty truck, just slow as molassesbtw, in Ford fashion that hole is probably for a 6x8, but nothing a little trimming can't fix.


----------



## ErinH

Man, I'm excited for this. I'll finally have an install that isn't cringe-worthy. lol


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What year is that F-150? My mom had a '98 XL single cab short bed V-6 that was about that color with gray on the bottom and purple pin stripe. I thought I was "the ****" when I drove it to school, lol. Pretty truck, just slow as molassesbtw, in Ford fashion that hole is probably for a 6x8, but nothing a little trimming can't fix.




It is a '98 F150, with the single opening door in the back if the cab


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Nice. Those are great trucks. Still see TONS of them from that generation on the road around here. Still chugging along.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Man, I'm excited for this. I'll finally have an install that isn't cringe-worthy. lol


Yeah anxious to see that thing all lit up and blinging.


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Nice. Those are great trucks. Still see TONS of them from that generation on the road around here. Still chugging along.


We have one, the body is rusting in a few spots, but overall it's a great truck for what I need. Winter duty, trips to the dump etc.


----------



## josby

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord 
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia

Looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## bertholomey

josby said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
> 3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
> 4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
> 5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
> 9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
> 10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
> 11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
> 12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
> 15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
> 17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
> 18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
> 19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
> 20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
> 21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
> 22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
> 23) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you guys!


Will be great to have you there Jesse! 

I just got this from my buddy Lilje - Isaiah has started a GoFundMe page for his friend's Mother. Isaiah will be doing a 1/2 Iron Man soon - if anyone would like to contribute - feel free. I'll have to get my wife to look at it to figure out how to log in and contribute 


Team Tara Triathlon


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Hi Jason
Shipped the CDT components, stinger fuse block, stinger dist block and some stinger RCA's. PM'd you the tracking #


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Frank!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So, me and Martin are going to make an exchange at the meet. Looks like I'll be leaving another one with an IDv3 subwoofer. Will have a box ready to drop his in tho


----------



## Notloudenuf

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So, me and Martin are going to make an exchange at the meet. Looks like I'll be leaving another one with an IDv3 subwoofer. Will have a box ready to drop his in tho


We don't need no shady ass drug deals at this park. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Notloudenuf said:


> We don't need no shady ass drug deals at this park. :laugh::laugh:


I've done some questionable things in my life that I'm not proud of, but NEVER a drug deal:surprised:I hand him cash, he hands me a subwoofer. Now where that cash has been before it reaches my hands is anyone's guess:laugh:And I'll have a bridged pair of channels from my 800/8 giving the subwoofer a bone crushing 200rms


----------



## KrautNotRice

Notloudenuf said:


> We don't need no shady ass drug deals at this park. :laugh::laugh:


I'll bring the stuff if he brings the money...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

KrautNotRice said:


> I'll bring the stuff if he brings the money...


Crisp 20's and a paper clip? You got it:beerchug:


----------



## Babs

Little fun pre meet demo going on right now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## #1BigMike

Ahhhh Shucks... How are they sounding?


----------



## crackinhedz

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord 
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
24) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia




Looks like its gonna be a great showing!

Im gonna do whatever it takes to attend, even if I gotta quit my job. 

Unless something emergent comes up I am gonna be there.


----------



## bertholomey

#1BigMike said:


> Ahhhh Shucks... How are they sounding?



The Honda sounds amazing! You all are in for a treat! The Frogs are singing and the SI's and AE's are thumpin!



crackinhedz said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 
> 2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
> 
> 3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
> 
> 4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
> 
> 5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 
> 6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
> 
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
> 
> 9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
> 
> 10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
> 
> 11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
> 
> 12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 
> 13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
> 
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
> 
> 15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 
> 16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
> 
> 17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
> 
> 18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
> 
> 19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
> 
> 20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
> 
> 21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
> 
> 22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
> 
> 23) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
> 
> 24) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its gonna be a great showing!
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna do whatever it takes to attend, even if I gotta quit my job.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless something emergent comes up I am gonna be there.



Awesome! I'm hoping you will make it!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Eric (crackinhedz), make sure I get a demo of your car. Been wanting to hear it but always been pulled one direction or the other and never gotten the chance. I trust most of these guys (since I know them now) to just throw them the keys and let them do their thing so should have more time to do other things at the meet now.

*WITH THE GROWING NUMBER OF CARS NOT HAVING A CD PLAYER (MINE INCLUDED) MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BACKUP PLAN TO PLAY YOUR OWN MUSIC. MINE HAS A USB FOR FLASH DRIVE AND MINI JACK FOR A PORTABLE DEVICE.*


----------



## subterFUSE

Yup guys. CDs are so 1990s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I waited way too long to rip my huge binder of cd's into lossless and put them all on a pile of flash drives that will fit in the palm of my hand. Guess not having an actual ipod type player to sync with my radio makes me a cheap bastard and I'm OK with that


----------



## BigAl205

This just in: Instead of demo CD's, Jason will be handing out thumb drives full of music



LOL, just kidding


----------



## crackinhedz

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Eric (crackinhedz), make sure I get a demo of your car.


Yes sir! 

Alex (WhereAmEye?) is workin on some A pillars for me, hope he comes too and will be able to show off his great work. 

I don't have a CD player either, music is all on internal hard drive, but can take usb flash also.


Also, I have a Polk PA D4000.4 amp may bring to sell if anyone interested.


----------



## crackinhedz

Big Al, you ever get those 10's in the doors??


----------



## BigAl205

Not yet


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> This just in: Instead of demo CD's, Jason will be handing out thumb drives full of music
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, just kidding


it's something that I've considered this go 'round, TBH. 1gb thumb drives are getting cheap!


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> *WITH THE GROWING NUMBER OF CARS NOT HAVING A CD PLAYER (MINE INCLUDED) MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BACKUP PLAN TO PLAY YOUR OWN MUSIC. MINE HAS A USB FOR FLASH DRIVE AND MINI JACK FOR A PORTABLE DEVICE.*


indeed. a thumb drive should get the job done. bring hi-res, too, if you have it. some cars will have hi-res players I'm sure.


----------



## ErinH

Oh, speaking of usb drives and music, if anyone wants to do some swapping of tunes, bring your drive and I'll bring mine along with my computer and we can do some tunes swappin'. I won't have my entire collection available but I will bring some with me.


----------



## crackinhedz

ErinH said:


> Oh, speaking of usb drives and music, if anyone wants to do some swapping of tunes, bring your drive and I'll bring mine along with my computer and we can do some tunes swappin'


Right on! 

Anyone have a good collection of 80's or 90's Flac/WAV?


----------



## jnorman5

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord 
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
24) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
25) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - West "By God" Virginia


Looking forward to seeing you knuckleheads again!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Oh, speaking of usb drives and music, if anyone wants to do some swapping of tunes, bring your drive and I'll bring mine along with my computer and we can do some tunes swappin'. I won't have my entire collection available but I will bring some with me.


I'll bring most of my collection. It's on a 128 and 64gb flash drive (backup files that never leave the house) and will bring a couple empty 32's. It's in .wav lossless (what the Pio dd in the Ram would play without need for a e-brake bypass for whatever reason). I'm looking to expand on my 90's alternative and hip hop collection. Bush, Collective Soul, and similar. Then of course Snoop, Warren G, and others. Guess those of us interested could nose around each other's collection while in a food coma or something, hehe.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

crackinhedz said:


> Right on!
> 
> Anyone have a good collection of 80's or 90's Flac/WAV?


I have quite a bit. The most influential and turbulent years of my life were in the 90's and music was a good escape during that time.


----------



## ErinH

crackinhedz said:


> Right on!
> 
> Anyone have a good collection of 80's or 90's Flac/WAV?


the majority of my collection is 80's music. I've spent the last couple years seeking out the best recordings I could for some of my old favorites. so I should have at least some that will be up your alley.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll bring most of my collection. It's on a 128 and 64gb flash drive (backup files that never leave the house) and will bring a couple empty 32's. It's in .wav lossless (what the Pio dd in the Ram would play without need for a e-brake bypass for whatever reason). I'm looking to expand on my 90's alternative and hip hop collection. Bush, Collective Soul, and similar. Then of course Snoop, Warren G, and others. Guess those of us interested could nose around each other's collection while in a food coma or something, hehe.


I've got you covered on those. Just hope I remember to load everything up. May not be organized, though. Just depends on how well my iTunes library has been maintained thus far after the HDD swap.


----------



## crackinhedz

ErinH said:


> the majority of my collection is 80's music. I've spent the last couple years seeking out the best recordings I could for some of my old favorites. so I should have at least some that will be up your alley.


excellent!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> I've got you covered on those. Just hope I remember to load everything up. May not be organized, though. Just depends on how well my iTunes library has been maintained thus far after the HDD swap.


Cool beans. I'll let you nose through mine and get what you want. Me and you seem to like the same style of music.


----------



## Babs

#1BigMike said:


> Ahhhh Shucks... How are they sounding?



I've heard Jason's car enough to know when she's fleek and on point. LOL! This tune I can say I believe is best I've ever heard. The big tall flat deep and wide stage is hard to believed. The imaging Jason has dialed has to be heard to believe. He's done some really good stuff in the substage also that I really dug. Tight and blended. The BRZ is a real treat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

jnorman5 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
> 3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
> 4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
> 5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
> 9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
> 10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
> 11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
> 12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
> 15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
> 17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
> 18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
> 19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
> 20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
> 21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
> 22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
> 23) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
> 24) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
> 25) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - West "By God" Virginia
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you knuckleheads again!!!!



It will be our treat to see you 2 knuckleheads again! So glad you 2 are on the list!



Babs said:


> I've heard Jason's car enough to know when she's fleek and on point. LOL! This tune I can say I believe is best I've ever heard. The big tall flat deep and wide stage is hard to believed. The imaging Jason has dialed has to be heard to believe. He's done some really good stuff in the substage also that I really dug. Tight and blended. The BRZ is a real treat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Thanks bro! Your feedback is very much appreciated


----------



## subterFUSE

ErinH said:


> it's something that I've considered this go 'round, TBH. 1gb thumb drives are getting cheap!




Yeah but 1 GB doesn't hold many DSD files. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> Oh, speaking of usb drives and music, if anyone wants to do some swapping of tunes, bring your drive and I'll bring mine along with my computer and we can do some tunes swappin'. I won't have my entire collection available but I will bring some with me.


Gonna have to remember to grab an empty flash drive, I have pretty much all of my collection on the flash drive in the car. A lot of it is MP3, but I actually just spent some time the other day moving all the MP3 into one folder and all the FLAC into another, so that should make life somewhat easier.

At some point I need to go back through my CD's and re-rip them all, or at least the ones I really like, into FLAC.


----------



## subterFUSE

One of these days, I'm going to do a mixed set for one of these meets. I've been telling Jason I want to do it for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

naiku said:


> At some point I need to go back through my CD's and re-rip them all, or at least the ones I really like, into FLAC.


Might be a project to put on the kidsMy dad sure would have talked me into doing it.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Might be a project to put on the kids


Even better, make it an awesome learning/teaching moment. 

Have the kiddo automate the process: build a program to automate the ripping of discs and have him program a robot arm to load/remove the discs. 

Partially kidding. Partially not.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I used dbpoweramp cd ripper. Pretty easy. I have new respect for this LG portable slim drive I use with the lappy. Was halfway expecting it to start smoking, or at least see a popup saying "screw you, I'm taking a vacation".


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> Have the kiddo automate the process: build a program to automate the ripping of discs and have him program a robot arm to load/remove the discs.


I should give this to my oldest, he goes to robotics club twice a month after school and got a Lego EV3 set for Christmas. Might keep him occupied for a while!!


----------



## Acceptor

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC 
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina

At this point, it looks like I'll be able to make it as long as it's not our week of moving into a new house. I still will not have any real sound installed, due to insane project loads and our house finally selling. I do have around 200GB of MP3s sorted out so far and too many more CDs yet to rip. I have a decent supply of 8GB USB keys as well.


----------



## bertholomey

Acceptor said:


> At this point, it looks like I'll be able to make it as long as it's not our week of moving into a new house. I still will not have any real sound installed, due to insane project loads and our house finally selling. I do have around 200GB of MP3s sorted out so far and too many more CDs yet to rip. I have a decent supply of 8GB USB keys as well.


Sweet! will be good to see you again Jim. I have updated the list with a couple guys that got dropped off. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC 
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia


----------



## jtwrace

For you guys not wanting to use CD's and keep it digital, if you have an iPhone I can't recommend Onkyo HF Player enough. If I'm able to make it I'd be glad to show you how well it works. That and the AudioQuest DragonFly Red into the AUX should be stellar. This is my new airplane setup with some high end IEM's. 

So the chain looks like:
iPhone 7 > Apple Camera kit (large) > AudioQuest DragonFly Red > IEM = **BIG GRIN**


----------



## dgr932

Sweet! will be good to see you again Jim. I have updated the list with a couple guys that got dropped off. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC 
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania


----------



## bertholomey

dgr932 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
> 3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
> 4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
> 5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
> 9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
> 10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
> 11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
> 12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
> 15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
> 17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
> 18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
> 19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
> 20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
> 21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
> 22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
> 23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
> 24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
> 25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
> 26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
> 27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania


Awesome Dustin! Will be great to see you again!!!


----------



## ErinH

awwwww yea. shaping up to be a good one.


----------



## dgr932

bertholomey said:


> Awesome Dustin! Will be great to see you again!!!



Been too long Jason. See you soon.


----------



## Acceptor

It'll be great to see you and everyone else too.


----------



## Babs

All the Civics are gonna be fun. I guarantee I'll have the ugly one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205

Ugliest driver, maybe


----------



## Babs

Hardy har har! Hoo hoo hee hee. :/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crackinhedz

Scott is yours a finished product? Looking forward to demo yours!


----------



## Babs

crackinhedz said:


> Scott is yours a finished product? Looking forward to demo yours!



Is there such a thing? 
Still gotta quit playing with the tune, pull the pillars and cover them finally. That's a "have to". My "want to" includes pulling door cards and seeing if I can seal up the door metal holes. Got rear deck buzz work to do also. But she's playing with a pretty decent stage and tonality at present, I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chithead

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina


----------



## Darkrider

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina


Hope to have a nice 3-way in my Kia finished by then. If not.....I'll probably bring the Camaro to harass Daniel.


----------



## chithead

Darkrider said:


> Hope to have a nice 3-way in my Kia finished by then. If not.....I'll probably bring the Camaro to harass Daniel.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Darkrider said:


> Hope to have a nice 3-way in my Kia finished by then. If not.....I'll probably bring the Camaro to harass Daniel.


 We'll have to trade some new music.


----------



## bertholomey

chithead said:


>


DUDE! That is awesome!!! :laugh:


----------



## Darkrider

chithead said:


>












Oh yeah - it's getting weird and we still have like 2 months!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If Forrest brings the Camaro we'll have a muscle car from each of the "big 3" there.


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> All the Civics are gonna be fun. I guarantee I'll have the ugly one.


Man, I doubt that. Mine 2006 just hit the 200k mark and it shows.


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If Forrest brings the Camaro we'll have a muscle car from each of the "big 3" there.


Which is why I may try and avoid these two... 

17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina

Especially if it's a GT in either white or the grey they come in, or the Challenger is a Scat Pack. :laugh:

The wife said I can get a Mustang if I want, but I also really like the Challenger, especially with the updated interior.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think Eric's Mustang has the Coyote motor in it. Sounds mean. "The Chit" has the HEMI and 6 speed manual in his. Both cars are white. The Camaro is medium-dark blue.


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I think Eric's Mustang has the Coyote motor in it. Sounds mean.


Damn it. 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> "The Chit" has the HEMI and 6 speed manual in his.


Damn it. 6 speed as well 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Both cars are white.


And of course they are!! haha



Hillbilly SQ said:


> The Camaro is medium-dark blue.


While I like the Camaro, of the 3, for me personally it is a solid last place.


----------



## DBlevel

Babs said:


> All the Civics are gonna be fun. I guarantee I'll have the ugly one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





ErinH said:


> Man, I doubt that. Mine 2006 just hit the 200k mark and it shows.


And then I pull in with my Accord an take the fugly car award from both ya..........


----------



## Darkrider

naiku said:


> While I like the Camaro, of the 3, for me personally it is a solid last place.


I hear ya. It took convincing from my wife for me to get the Camaro. Around where I live, every 16 year old kid has a Mustang or a lifted truck - I like to be be different and she reminded me of that. She told me that she would literally vomit on the Challenger every time she saw it in the garage if I got one. While I didn't agree with her as to how ascetically pleasing the Challenger is to look at (I like em...), I didn't want my car to make my wife sick and I kinda like having her ride around with me. She went online and found my car, and I think she did pretty well.


----------



## naiku

Good point on the wife being sick, that would certainly sway my final decision as well!! A lot of lifted trucks around here, I don't see the appeal to be honest, but then I drive a lowered wagon.

I remember seeing your car at Jason's last spring, absolutely gorgeous vehicle, hopefully (depending on if you bring that or the Kia), this time I will make sure to jump in and give it a listen.


----------



## probillygun

Darkrider said:


> I hear ya. It took convincing from my wife for me to get the Camaro. Around where I live, every 16 year old kid has a Mustang or a lifted truck - I like to be be different and she reminded me of that. She told me that she would literally vomit on the Challenger every time she saw it in the garage if I got one. While I didn't agree with her as to how ascetically pleasing the Challenger is to look at (I like em...), I didn't want my car to make my wife sick and I kinda like having her ride around with me. She went online and found my car, and I think she did pretty well.


I Love your Camaro bro, looks great!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Lots of guys around here have lifted trucks that never leave the pavement. They just do it for the looksI like being different too. Not many Grand Cherokee's around here quite like mine that I've seen.


----------



## bertholomey

Hey - Any of you knuckleheads have any Stone Sour CDs - or decent rips?


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Working on the Amp compartment, hope I'm finished before the meet


----------



## crackinhedz

Darkrider said:


> She told me that she would literally vomit on the Challenger every time she saw it in the garage if I got one.


I would too. That needs to be kept outside where we can see it! 

F'n sweet ride!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

You're in the home stretch Frank and a lot further than I am. All I've done is pick up a 4x8 sheet of birch ply and rip the bigger cuts that I'll need. Been in a constant battle with myself about how the layout needs to be so all gear will be easily accessible, uncrowded (had more than my share of cramped quarters installing under truck seats), and utilitarian. The raised portion in the middle where the sub and amps will be hidden will look more like the back end of a hearse than a car audio install. Not because I intended for it to be but more from a function standpoint. Finishing touches will be the rod straps on the raised section. It's an excellent fishing wagon first and foremost and am fighting tooth and nail to keep most of my cargo space while still putting what I want back there (see siggy).


----------



## Electrodynamic

Cool, I'll be there.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I'm with you on that, when I had everything under the front seats it really looked congested and disorganized. Could never get the wire runs to look nice. Not to mention the heater ports under the seats are not a good relationship with all of the electronics, at least in the winter.

I can tell you that I am quite pleased with the TwK, pretty easy to use for a ding-aling like me. can't wait to have a pro tune it! I was not so pleased with the CDT subs in the front doors with just the FiX. But the Twk, Jeez Louise!! You would think there were 8's or 10's in there. Will definitely have to tune them down as they over power everything. That should be a little better when I replace the JL HD with another Hertz HDP. 

Adding another HDP4 and two AE SPB12 IB and that should complete everything for me. Currently using a very very old Audiobahn flame Q 12" sub. The only thing I can say about that thing is.......uh.......it makes bass.

Will your system be operational for the meet?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll be operational at the meet. Will be a simple install. Famous last words right?


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Will be a simple install.


Infamous last words! Does such a thing even exist??

The only thing simple I do is being me, cause' im simple


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Locomotive Tech said:


> Infamous last words! Does such a thing even exist??
> 
> The only thing simple I do is being me, cause' im simple


Yeah I know I just royally screwed myself by saying this install "should" be simple and fall into place. The second to last last piece of the install was bought last weekend but he's taking his sweet time shipping it. Don't like being a thorn in someone's side until they finally hold up their end of the deal but will if I have to. The last piece will be bought at the meet in person and probably dropped in that day too. ANYWAY, being sick for two months allowed me to do a lot of research and planning. Weather is finally playing nice and I'm pretty much over the residual crap that goes with bronchitis, sinusitis, and the flu! The install plan makes the most sense building from the back end forward starting with the box/rack to hold the equipment, then tap into the factory amp and run power wire, then pull the front door panels off to deaden and install the speakers. A fellow Grand Cherokee owner said popping those panels for the first time takes some courage and you think you broke something when the clips finally pop loose.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Man, Flu, sinusitis and bronchitis? Glad you're on the mend. I know what you mean waiting on someone else, I just can't beat the deal I will get on the new Hertz amp.... $300.00 BNIB. So I will wait. The Jl is going as a donation to another on here, and I suppose he is waiting on me as well. Bummer all the way around, if the JL's were cheaper I would have purchased another HD600. The Hertz amps have really nice crossovers by the way.

My door cards were very stiff too. I started with the passenger side in case I broke something it wouldn't affect my drive to work if I had to repair something.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I was over bronchitis and sinusitis for two days before the flu kicked in. The tn1200d I'm waiting on was priced so cheap bnib because it didn't have the 0g adapter for larger wire. I don't care about that since I know 4g is plenty. Glenn told me to buy it before he did and I took the hint and pounced. At 4 ohms it will launch that ID15 I'm getting from Martin through the roof660rms on a 350rms sub, lol. I'll sandbag the amp to protect me from myself...


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Yikes! You better wear a helmet! and a neck brace. Maybe the next time you get sick you could crank it up and vibrate the bacterium into another dimension!


----------



## bertholomey

Lots of mucus in this thread......but good discussion about installs as well. 

I just received a used JL HD 600/4, a JL HD 750/1, and a BNIB Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 sub that will have meet (no shipping) special pricing unless it sells prior to the meet. Let me know if anyone has interest in these things.


----------



## mumbles

naiku said:


> Which is why I may try and avoid these two...
> 
> 17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
> 28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
> 
> Especially if it's a GT in either white or the grey they come in, or the Challenger is a Scat Pack. :laugh:
> 
> The wife said I can get a Mustang if I want, but I also really like the Challenger, especially with the updated interior.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> I think Eric's Mustang has the Coyote motor in it. Sounds mean. "The Chit" has the HEMI and 6 speed manual in his. Both cars are white. The Camaro is medium-dark blue.


Yes, it's a Coyote... 6 speed manual as well.

But don't worry Ian, I'm only there for the stereo enjoyment


----------



## Darkrider

bertholomey said:


> Hey - Any of you knuckleheads have any Stone Sour CDs - or decent rips?


eh hem.. rips?!?!?....m a y b e.......


----------



## bertholomey

Darkrider said:


> eh hem.. rips?!?!?....m a y b e.......




Sweet!


----------



## naiku

EeeDeeEye said:


> Yes, it's a Coyote... 6 speed manual as well.
> 
> But don't worry Ian, I'm only there for the stereo enjoyment


Just make sure you don't toss me the keys if I ask for a demo :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Looking forward to this already, hoping to get my new sub enclosure sorted next weekend. Then work on a new location for amps and DSP and then tune the thing again.


----------



## ErinH

I'm looking forward to this as well. Had a pretty significant setback with my amp but hoping it can be repaired and back to me before the meet. (And hopefully I can afford gas after paying for said repair, lol)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

EeeDeeEye said:


> Yes, it's a Coyote... 6 speed manual as well.
> 
> But don't worry Ian, I'm only there for the stereo enjoyment


Heh, that Coyote plays a pretty good sounding tune by itselfBet it turns some heads when you drop a gear and hammer it on the interstate.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Hey - Any of you knuckleheads have any Stone Sour CDs - or decent rips?


Jason, this knucklehead has the HDtracks 24bit FLAC 10th Anniversary Edition of the _*Come What (ever) May*_ album. Let me know what tracks you want and *maybe* I could share some snippets.  I think I have two of their other albums as well...gotta dig 'em out.

SOMEDAY....I'll make it to this awesome GTG!




Also, take a listen to these. Not everyone's cup o' tea but an _Exceptional_ recording of some of Bach's works with a small orchestra in a church. 24/96. Read the "Comments" in the metadata...

_*Enghave Barok - Bach Live Edition 1*_ (24-96 FLAC)

Start with Track #4, then #9. You can read about the details of these recordings and purchase this 24/96 album at *Sound Liaison* now for €10.


EDIT: The recording engineer and conductor were kind enough to send me some illustrations in PDF format that show the Enghave Church and a "*Stage Map*". I've just uploaded those PDFs to the link above.




| Erin, really sorry to hear about your troubles with the McIntosh amp. 
|
v

(John, LOL re: _Scooby-Doo!_)


----------



## subterFUSE

ErinH said:


> I'm looking forward to this as well. Had a pretty significant setback with my amp but hoping it can be repaired and back to me before the meet. (And hopefully I can afford gas after paying for said repair, lol)




Ruh roh... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead

Darkrider said:


> I hear ya. It took convincing from my wife for me to get the Camaro. Around where I live, every 16 year old kid has a Mustang or a lifted truck - I like to be be different and she reminded me of that. She told me that she would literally vomit on the Challenger every time she saw it in the garage if I got one. While I didn't agree with her as to how ascetically pleasing the Challenger is to look at (I like em...), I didn't want my car to make my wife sick and I kinda like having her ride around with me. She went online and found my car, and I think she did pretty well.


Man, that sounds familiar. My wife knew how much I love the Challenger, but it definitely wasn't her favorite. We both REALLY like the new Mustang GT. When the opportunity to get her a Jeep Wrangler happened last year, well. We were kinda looking at a used Camaro SS. But as luck would have it, she ended up picking out a new Challenger R/T instead. She'll even admit, they aren't her favorite, but there is just something about this car that strikes a nerve for her. And who am I to say no?


----------



## chithead

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Heh, that Coyote plays a pretty good sounding tune by itselfBet it turns some heads when you drop a gear and hammer it on the interstate.


Oh! And note to anyone with a mildly aggressive exhaust, DO NOT let Hillbilly rev it!


----------



## mumbles

naiku said:


> Just make sure you don't toss me the keys if I ask for a demo :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I just got this image of a swingers party... everyone throws their keys in a bowl and draws numbers to pick a different set. Pretty soon we're all driving someone elses car!


----------



## mumbles

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Heh, that Coyote plays a pretty good sounding tune by itselfBet it turns some heads when you drop a gear and hammer it on the interstate.


Hehe... its a stock exhaust, but it does okay! If I was a real man, I'd bring the Camaro... now that has an exhaust


----------



## mumbles

Hey Daniel, are those stripes new? I don't remember them from the Fall meet...


----------



## chithead

EeeDeeEye said:


> Hey Daniel, are those stripes new? I don't remember them from the Fall meet...


Baby, she was born that way!!!

2016 Dodge Challenger - Special Edition Models

It's part of the Blacktop Package, all emblems are greyed/blacked out, black wheels, most of the interior trim is black, and the broken stripes down the center:


----------



## mumbles

Nice! Just call me "un-observant"


----------



## chithead

Well, you know. Technically... we're there to listen to some pristine audio mobiles... not oogle over which cars have stripes  

Except Clay's car. Pretty sure there are stripes down the seat from that fireworks track.


----------



## bertholomey

EeeDeeEye said:


> Hehe... its a stock exhaust, but it does okay! If I was a real man, I'd bring the Camaro... now that has an exhaust


If you brought that Camaro.....I don't think there would be any audio demos......there would be a bunch of guys and gals just standing around oogling it......I know I did in Atlanta.......one of the very best resto's I have ever seen. Just for fun......you might post some pics of it on here if you want. 




chithead said:


> Well, you know. Technically... we're there to listen to some pristine audio mobiles... not oogle over which cars have stripes
> 
> Except Clay's car. Pretty sure there are stripes down the seat from that fireworks track.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

EeeDeeEye said:


> Hehe... its a stock exhaust, but it does okay! If I was a real man, I'd bring the Camaro... now that has an exhaust


Good God almighty does it ever! Bet buying gas for it would suck on a road trip though. What engine is in that thing? Carb, EFI, or DFI?


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> one of the very best resto's I have ever seen. Just for fun......you might post some pics of it on here if you want.


Thanks Jason, I appreciate it!



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Good God almighty does it ever! Bet buying gas for it would suck on a road trip though. What engine is in that thing? Carb, EFI, or DFI?


It's a 645hp LS7, so EFI...

Miss an opportunity to share pix? Never! 
[URL=http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/eirvin60/media/CamaroPix/IMG_0311.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/eirvin60/media/IMG_0313.jpg.html][/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/eirvin60/media/IMG_0415.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Darkrider

EeeDeeEye said:


> Thanks Jason, I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 645hp LS7, so EFI...
> 
> Miss an opportunity to share pix? Never!
> [URL=http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/eirvin60/media/CamaroPix/IMG_0311.jpg.html][/URL]
> [URL=http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/eirvin60/media/IMG_0313.jpg.html][/URL]
> http://[URL=http://s1206.photobucket.com/user/eirvin60/media/IMG_0415.jpg.html][/URL]


I hate you.....so bad.....lol!

Man that car is hot. LS7 is the best sounding SBC ever. Sick, sick car.


----------



## mumbles

Darkrider said:


> I hate you.....so bad.....lol!
> 
> Man that car is hot. LS7 is the best sounding SBC ever. Sick, sick car.


Thanks, I think


----------



## bbfoto

^ SMOKIN' HOT Cars, gentlemen! Ima little jelly!!!


Oh, and these are for _ErinH_...and any other fanboi of the 80's genre... 

It's okay, I'm guilty, too. 

*Arcadia - So Red The Rose (1985/2010 Remastered Special Edition 2CD)*

(Duran Duran/Talk Talk/Bryan Ferry mashup)

Standouts:

*CD 1*;

Keep Me In The Dark
Goodbye Is Forever
El Diablo
Lady Ice
Rose Arcana
Say The Word (Soundtrack Version)
She's Moody And Grey, She's Mean And She's Restless

*CD 2*;

- Say The Word (Extended Instrumental Remix) !!!
- Rose Arcana (Extended) ...listen all the way through to the END!!!!! Deep Stage Tambourine & block/muted cowbell.
- Election Day (Consensus Mix)
- Goodbye Is Forever (Dub Mix)
- Say The Word (Extended Vocal Remix)
- Election Day (Cryptic Cut)


----------



## captainobvious

Thanks for sharing Billy. I'm going to check this out tonight.


----------



## bbfoto

​


captainobvious said:


> Thanks for sharing Billy. I'm going to check this out tonight.


Cool. Check out my Post #202 if you haven't already. 


Jason, I think you need to convert those _Enghave Barok_ tracks to *16-Bit*/44.1khz AIFF or ALAC. They are *24-Bit*/44.1kHz, so that might be why your iPod Classics will not play them? Disregard if you had already converted them to 16-Bit. Also try shortening the *File Names*.


----------



## req

two things,

Chuck Music (cmusic) - 2006 Lexus IS250 - Kentucky

that dude *Cmusic, on post 11 *never got added to the list lol. neither did *Electrodynamic post #187*. (those are hyperlinks to jump right to the posts)

I don't think ill be making it. I really want to, but I have lots going on. my car(s) are torn apart. my wife carly is at tech school down in Biloxi, MS. Ill re-evaluate when the date gets closer - Carly's car is basically put together pretty well with a full system and I could take her car possibly. We will see.

this picture is how the car is right now. I took the motor out and the transmission off on Monday this week. I have a LOT of work to do. two amps and my DSP plus four of my six speakers (midbass and midranges) were under brackish water, and lots of my wiring. so im starting off almost from scratch again.


----------



## naiku

Been following your posts on Instagram, sucks to see your GTI end up like that, but I am looking forward to what you do with the Jetta wagon.


----------



## Babs

req said:


> I don't think ill be making it. I really want to, but I have lots going on. my car(s) are torn apart. my wife carly is at tech school down in Biloxi, MS. Ill re-evaluate when the date gets closer - Carly's car is basically put together pretty well with a full system and I could take her car possibly. We will see.
> 
> this picture is how the car is right now. I took the motor out and the transmission off on Monday this week. I have a LOT of work to do. two amps and my DSP plus four of my six speakers (midbass and midranges) were under brackish water, and lots of my wiring. so im starting off almost from scratch again.


Ah dang! You could wrap that up and get it dialed in surely.  I'm glad the old ride isn't a complete wash.. Maybe not the best term to use. Sorry. But glad to see the car getting the old school effort. You wanted to go through it and do some sprucing up anyway, right?


----------



## cmusic

req said:


> two things,
> 
> Chuck Music (cmusic) - 2006 Lexus IS250 - Kentucky
> 
> that dude *Cmusic, on post 11 *never got added to the list lol. neither did *Electrodynamic post #187*. (those are hyperlinks to jump right to the posts)
> 
> ...(


I did not want to be added to the list just yet. I haven't made sure that I will be able to come just yet. When I can confirm that I am coming, I'll put my name on the list. 

If I come, would it be ok to also bring one tor two buddies (with their cars) with me that are old time IASCA and MECA competitors that are not on this board?


----------



## Notloudenuf

cmusic said:


> If I come, would it be ok to also bring one tor two buddies (with their cars) with me that are old time IASCA and MECA competitors that are not on this board?


Absolutely it would!


----------



## req

naiku said:


> Been following your posts on Instagram, sucks to see your GTI end up like that, but I am looking forward to what you do with the Jetta wagon.





Babs said:


> Ah dang! You could wrap that up and get it dialed in surely.  I'm glad the old ride isn't a complete wash.. Maybe not the best term to use. Sorry. But glad to see the car getting the old school effort. You wanted to go through it and do some sprucing up anyway, right?


a complete wash... very funny :'(

Thanks fellas, the wife's golf just needs a new head unit. it has a 3-way active on a DSP with a 10" sub. I'm getting intermittent noise issues with the OEM radio. I'm about to axe it out and put something else in there to solve the problem.

hopefully the Jetta wagon will be better than the GTi ever was. ill be able to trick out the engine bay a little bit while I have it out. paint maybe. maybe even more, but the stereo - I have no idea what I'm gonna do with it now that half my gear is destroyed.

tons of pics on Instagram @R4N63R



cmusic said:


> I did not want to be added to the list just yet....


understood! I guess I didn't see that, I just didn't want you to be left out


----------



## Darkrider

req said:


> tons of pics on Instagram @R4N63R


I went on your instagram....it was a roller coaster of emotions. Seeing your car with all that water in it still makes me very, very sad.

Andy, you don't have to have a car to come hang out with us. We love having you around man!!!!


----------



## Notloudenuf

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...7&msg=Spring+2017+NCSQ+Meet&ud=1&font=cursive

50 days away!


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...7&msg=Spring+2017+NCSQ+Meet&ud=1&font=cursive
> 
> 
> 
> 50 days away!



Woot woot! And a functional system this time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Woot woot! And a functional system this time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




50 days to make it look as good as it sounds


----------



## Babs

​


bertholomey said:


> 50 days to make it look as good as it sounds


LOL!! I did at least wash it, but what you ask is unreasonable.  

If I can get rid of whatever died in there at least, that'd be good.
Fabreze to the rescue I suppose.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Notloudenuf said:


> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...7&msg=Spring+2017+NCSQ+Meet&ud=1&font=cursive
> 
> 50 days away!


I need to get moving on the install. All I've done so far is rip a few cuts for the box that's going in it. Was gonna work on it today and at least make it resemble what will be a box, but grabbed the loppers and trimmed 15 crepe myrtles instead. Almost waited too long and you MUST cut them while dormant. Wore out with a mess in the yard and no progress on the install.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I need to get moving on the install. All I've done so far is rip a few cuts for the box that's going in it. Was gonna work on it today and at least make it resemble what will be a box, but grabbed the loppers and trimmed 15 crepe myrtles instead. Almost waited too long and you MUST cut them while dormant. Wore out with a mess in the yard and no progress on the install.



Keep trudging and work safe Chris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

Made some progress on the new enclosure, hoping to have this complete by April. 










The biggest hold up well be making a new trunk floor. I have a plan, finding time will be the challenge.


----------



## BigAl205

Dude! That's cool!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That's thinking outside the box!


----------



## Babs

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

Thanks guys, when finished the sub will be firing down into a space beneath the trunk floor. So looking in it should look just like the top picture.


----------



## Babs

naiku said:


> Thanks guys, when finished the sub will be firing down into a space beneath the trunk floor. So looking in it should look just like the top picture.


Now that's whatcha call "stealth" mode.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

NICE! Now all you need is some stickers from round the world


----------



## probillygun

That is a very cool lookin' sub box Ian! What frequency did you tune the slot port to?


----------



## ErinH

man, that box is pure awesomeness!


----------



## ErinH

Updated the OP with the latest list of names.


----------



## naiku

Locomotive Tech said:


> NICE! Now all you need is some stickers from round the world


Working on that!




probillygun said:


> That is a very cool lookin' sub box Ian! What frequency did you tune the slot port to?


Thanks, it's tuned to 36Hz.


----------



## probillygun

cool Ian! I'm excited to hear it!


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> cool Ian! I'm excited to hear it!



I'm anxious to see and hear the next iteration of the mighty FJ. Someone's been busy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I just hope the first iteration of my sled sounds somewhat pleasurable. I'll do the best I can but hope I can get Steve or Erin in there at the pre-meet to make sure I didn't completely screw something up. For sure want Erin to fiddle with the rear fill since I've never messed with it and will be grasping for straws the first time around. I just wish y'all could have heard the Ram the last month or two I had it. I was still fresh after hearing several dialed-in systems and that white pig was DIALED IN. Stepping into unknown territory with the Jeep so if everything falls into place without issue I'm going to wonder what I did wrong, lol.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

So I did some deadening in the trunk. For three weeks I have been hearing this rattle that I could not find. Found It! see the red arrow, I left a center punch in the trunk a few weeks ago.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I have made a decision on a problem I have in my head. I take quite a few long trips to various beaches and mountain resorts from the outer banks to the Adirondacks. My trunk is usually packed and I have a concern over cooling the amps while covered in baggage.

So I came up with this idea, if you notice the holes cut in the rack, I (think) I strategically placed them to draw cool air from the cabin, through the rack and out through the carbody vents. I am planning to run some ducting from the front sides of the trunk cabin partition. (Down in the corners there). I also plan on installing guide vanes between the amps to direct the airflow doirectly over the heat sinks. I figure this would be more efficient than just drawing air all willy nilly through the rack?

Think its worth the effort?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Wow Frank, I know you probably felt like an idiot at the time but now it's something you can laugh about. If you can pull off the ducted air into the trunk that would be great.


----------



## Acceptor

Hi Frank,

Yes, it's worth the effort, but thermodynamically, you will have some issues with stagnant air and likely the reverse of the airflow that you desire. This can easily be changed. The duct system will do what you want, but you need a fan to ensure that the air moves through the enclosure. 12V computer fans can run on existing car power without mods, though a fan controller can be used to reduce the speed and noise. The good news is that the fan does not to be in a specific place in the duct. I would recommend placing the fan near or at the cabin air vent.

As to the specific fan to use there are many options, but I recommend 80mm diameter to have as much static pressure as possible. I tend to prefer Panaflo and Noctua for build quality. The Noctua are too loud and would definitely need a controller.This Panaflo would likely work well:

https://www.amazon.com/Panaflo-80mm-HydroWave-39-6CFM-Low-Noise/dp/B00H0B26P4

There are a couple of other things to consider in this design. I recommend a thin porous filter that can easily be cleaned at the inlet to keep as much dust and grit out as possible. For better efficiency, try to partition the inside of the amp rack as much like a wind tunnel as possible. Direct the air to where you want it with a minimum of bends and turns. This will lower the resistance of the system.

I've designed similar systems previously, including one with two 80mm and a 120mm located around 3-4 feet from right ear without being audible.


----------



## Babs

Locomotive Tech said:


> I have made a decision on a problem I have in my head. I take quite a few long trips to various beaches and mountain resorts from the outer banks to the Adirondacks. My trunk is usually packed and I have a concern over cooling the amps while covered in baggage.
> 
> So I came up with this idea, if you notice the holes cut in the rack, I (think) I strategically placed them to draw cool air from the cabin, through the rack and out through the carbody vents. I am planning to run some ducting from the front sides of the trunk cabin partition. (Down in the corners there). I also plan on installing guide vanes between the amps to direct the airflow doirectly over the heat sinks. I figure this would be more efficient than just drawing air all willy nilly through the rack?
> 
> Think its worth the effort?
> 
> View attachment 164066
> 
> 
> View attachment 164074
> 
> 
> View attachment 164082


For class-D.. My humble opinion, no need. If it were a row of a couple big uber-hifi class-AB's (Zapco, Mosconi etc) that runs like a race horse, then yeah I'd consider some cooling if there wasn't enough air around the sinks, but for a JL HD, I'd hope it runs significantly cooler.


----------



## Acceptor

Thanks Scott. I'm still living in the AB amp age and had forgotten how efficient the D amps are. I still tend to over-engineer things. I guess it's a curse of my profession.


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> For class-D.. My humble opinion, no need.


Do you think with a couple PDX amps I would need some air flow? Not sure how you had them mounted when you ran them. 

The location they are going in is where my sub used to be. The plan is to have them diagonally stacked with hopefully an inch at a minimum between them, wiring coming out the back, controls to the front. It's a very similar location to the picture Frank has posted above, a big open void.


----------



## Babs

naiku said:


> Do you think with a couple PDX amps I would need some air flow? Not sure how you had them mounted when you ran them.
> 
> The location they are going in is where my sub used to be. The plan is to have them diagonally stacked with hopefully an inch at a minimum between them, wiring coming out the back, controls to the front. It's a very similar location to the picture Frank has posted above, a big open void.


Thought I read PDX's run kinda warm, but I'd just make sure they have some amount of air around them. They're designed to stacked, but dunno about that includes anything but horizontally. One way to know.. Run them a good bit and get them going.. How hot do they get? The sinks on those I believe are on the sides.


----------



## Babs

Acceptor said:


> Thanks Scott. I'm still living in the AB amp age and had forgotten how efficient the D amps are. I still tend to over-engineer things. I guess it's a curse of my profession.


Better over than under.  Like I said to Naiku, run the amp(s) hard and see how hot they get. The class D amps aren't the space heaters older inefficient A/B amps are.


----------



## Acceptor

I'd say that I'll dig out a thermocouple and have it at the meet if anyone is curious about temps. Unfortunately, everything is packed. Our current house is sold and closes in about a week. The next house closes on the 15th. Nothing will likely be unpacked before the meet. At least this one has an excellent garage. Build will be making progress before the Fall.


----------



## captainobvious

I've run those HDs under trunk cover with zero issues. They are tanks. If you're very worried, then just add 2 fans on the rack in a push pull configuration to keep air circulating over them. You'll be fine. 

Yes they get hot. They get hot even when open to free air though as well so don't sweat it.


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Thought I read PDX's run kinda warm, but I'd just make sure they have some amount of air around them. They're designed to stacked, but dunno about that includes anything but horizontally. One way to know.. Run them a good bit and get them going.. How hot do they get? The sinks on those I believe are on the sides.


I think you guys may be making too big a deal here, at least with these Class D amps. A lot of these amps' heatsink is the shell itself. So if they are hot to the touch, that's expected. 

And without knowing the design constraints you're going in blind. How hot do they get?... that's just one part of the equation. If they get to xx degrees you may think that's hot but it may very well be within the design constraints and perfectly within what the mfg built for.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> I think you guys may be making too big a deal here, at least with these Class D amps. A lot of these amps' heatsink is the shell itself. So if they are hot to the touch, that's expected.


You know, I think you are right. One of my amps currently sits beneath the floor, with so little room above it that it may as well be touching the trunk floor above it. Never once have I had an issue with it overheating, or any of the amps I had in the same location before. So, likely just over thinking things.


----------



## Darkrider

naiku said:


> You know, I think you are right. One of my amps currently sits beneath the floor, with so little room above it that it may as well be touching the trunk floor above it. Never once have I had an issue with it overheating, or any of the amps I had in the same location before. So, likely just over thinking things.


2 x AS200.4's under this, and it all sits beneath the stock floor cover, and that is under my massive sub box. Yeah, you are probably over-thinking this. It has never cut off. I have seen an install where 3 x HD amps were stacked and stuffed into the console of a 2007-2013 Chevy Avalanche (essentially a box barely large enough to fit the amps and cabling.










My Camaro on the other hand was a different story.......it has forced cooling through the AS200.4's in it. I believe that the car color contributes to the need for forced cooling in the Camaro, as well as my tendency to roll the windows down and bathe the countryside in low frequency Rebel Yells. Murica!


----------



## Acceptor

ErinH said:


> And without knowing the design constraints you're going in blind. How hot do they get?... that's just one part of the equation. If they get to xx degrees you may think that's hot but it may very well be within the design constraints and perfectly within what the mfg built for.


I agree with this fully. 

The heatsink design and efficiency are impossible to calculate without experimentation and simulation. That said, a reasonable estimate can be made knowing general specifications for similar technology. 

If you start with the chip that will have the highest heat generation, there are published specifications for the devices and that may be used for a proxy. 

Normal operating temperature ranges for the power stage are typically 0C to 125C with case thermal resistance in the .3 to .4 range. This allows efficient transfer to the case/sink, but heat can build up over time in the sink and environment. Power stage efficiency will be in the 87% range. Power assumptions are more subjective, but if we start around 150W of actual power for a truly deafening experience, there should be around 20W of heat dissipation from this stage. Adding other devices, call the normal load 40W of waste heat for a high volume, extended listening session. If the heat cannot vent, the system will likely overheat. It will not need a major amount of air motion and convection could exhaust enough heat to avoid thermal issues. 

If anyone wants to do some measurements, I am decommissioning a small environmental monitor that uses USB power and an Ethernet cable to gather remote conditions. While not as accurate as a thermocouple, this could be used to check temperatures within enclosures. I'll bring a laptop, crossover cable and the device if anyone wants to check.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I was going to put all my gear in the spare tire well with the box on top of it but was a little gun shy about overheating. There's a passage under the back seat that goes to that area so would have probably been fine. My design will let me get to the gear very VERY fast so that's a plus. Box is getting built today and might post some teaser pics here lately. Also stumbled on a temp sub idea that some of you might like


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> I'm anxious to see and hear the next iteration of the mighty FJ. Someone's been busy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Scott. I just removed all the amps from the FJ and am close to taking it over to Gregger's house for the new modified amp rack install, I'll try my best to have it ready for the GTG but can't make any promises bro


----------



## captainobvious

Well, you're not alone with the pending changes....


----------



## subterFUSE

captainobvious said:


> Well, you're not alone with the pending changes....




Testify!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Weather is starting to cooperate here in the south. Should be starting to in the north too so GET TO WORK!


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Weather is starting to cooperate here in the south. Should be starting to in the north too so GET TO WORK!


Yep, the weather here is great right now. Just cut the hole for my terminals in the sub enclosure, picked up wood for the floor, which I am hoping to get completed this weekend. Then next week start trying to figure out the amp rack.

I do just want to go sit out on the porch and drink a beer as well, though. But, that could be due to just spending 2 hours and a ton of money at the dentist as much as it is the weather.


----------



## WhereAmEye?

naiku said:


> Yep, the weather here is great right now. Just cut the hole for my terminals in the sub enclosure, picked up wood for the floor, which I am hoping to get completed this weekend. Then next week start trying to figure out the amp rack.
> 
> I do just want to go sit out on the porch and drink a beer as well, though. But, that could be due to just spending 2 hours and a ton of money at the dentist as much as it is the weather.


Do you know how hard it is to have perfect weather outside but have no tools to build anything? It's like 68 and breezy in Lynchburg and all I can do is sit and enjoy the weather. BOOORRRIINNGGGGG! But I feel sorry for you going to the dentist.

Edit: I wish I could make it to this meet but it's too close to graduation and I know I'll be way too busy. But this spring I will certainly try to make it again, I had a blast listening to every car last year!


----------



## crackinhedz

Alex, I got my speaker wire in if you wanna come help rewire my doors and pillars


----------



## WhereAmEye?

crackinhedz said:


> Alex, I got my speaker wire in if you wanna come help rewire my doors and pillars


I'm actually going home tomorrow evening. If you would have asked a few days ago I would have come over there this weekend :blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Heh Ian I got a crown and a root canal on the same tooth a couple months ago. She went after my gums with both barrels to make sure it was good and dead and the worst part of the whole thing was having my mouth propped open for 90 mins with a triangle. Still haven't gotten a bill for my part but got a thing in the mail from union insurance saying my part of nearly a grand worth of work was less than $200!

Alex-you were the original owner of my sub amp! 

Still working on amp and processor orientation. Trying to decide which way makes the most sense to me. Couple things got overlooked and got caught with my pants down for a bit. You know that part of the build where you realize something just isn't making sense and you panic for a bit? I build to make things just barely fit and sometimes that bites me in the ass. Think I got it figured out and crisis averted.


----------



## crackinhedz

WhereAmEye? said:


> I'm actually going home tomorrow evening. If you would have asked a few days ago I would have come over there this weekend :blush:


Let me know another time you're free! Anytime I tear my car apart I break a clip or scratch some paint...I could use an extra set of eyes!


----------



## chithead

captainobvious said:


> Well, you're not alone with the pending changes....












It's a mad dash for all of us to get fabrication and tuning done!!!


----------



## ErinH

chithead said:


> It's a mad dash for all of us to get fabrication and tuning done!!!


In my case it's a mad dash to get my amp repaired and back in time to install and tune. Been sitting in cali for over a week and not been looked at yet. Not cool, bro.


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Heh Ian I got a crown and a root canal on the same tooth a couple months ago. She went after my gums with both barrels to make sure it was good and dead and the worst part of the whole thing was having my mouth propped open for 90 mins with a triangle. Still haven't gotten a bill for my part but got a thing in the mail from union insurance saying my part of nearly a grand worth of work was less than $200!


Exactly what I had done and yep, it sucked having my mouth propped open for so long. My part with insurance was $1335....

Picked up wood for the trunk floor yesterday, may try to cut it this evening and if I don't screw it up cover it with carpet tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## Babs

chithead said:


> It's a mad dash for all of us to get fabrication and tuning done!!!


Ah just pillars finishing, fiberglass door sealing, chase down and kill every rattle in the car.. Oh and pull up a bunch of stuff to run more wiring (toslink to dash and might as well do coax spdif while I'm there for giggles for the fiio x5ii), and install the new head unit, and hopefully not a full re-tune. No problem!  I got this.. Hold my beer.

I'll stop though at a point before I jeopardize not having tunes though since I have to redeem myself from last fall meet. That wasn't my fault at least.. Quality issue, taken care of easy enough so I won't bring up all in public.


----------



## chithead

Babs said:


> Ah just pillars finishing, fiberglass door sealing, chase down and kill every rattle in the car.. Oh and pull up a bunch of stuff to run more wiring (toslink to dash and might as well do coax spdif while I'm there for giggles for the fiio x5ii), and install the new head unit, and hopefully not a full re-tune. No problem!  I got this.. Hold my beer.
> 
> I'll stop though at a point before I jeopardize not having tunes though since I have to redeem myself from last fall meet. That wasn't my fault at least.. Quality issue, taken care of easy enough so I won't bring up all in public.


Heh, only have to fabricate the amp rack, new trunk floor, subwoofer enclosure, dash pods, install the signal summing doohickey thingamabobber, oh and reroute almost every wire. No problem, we got this 

I'm just happy to finally have an equipment list completed and most of it temporarily installed (aka listen to the stuff IN THE CAR, instead of just taking a quick demo in the garage before selling it).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chithead said:


> Heh, only have to fabricate the amp rack, new trunk floor, subwoofer enclosure, dash pods, install the signal summing doohickey thingamabobber, oh and reroute almost every wire. No problem, we got this
> 
> I'm just happy to finally have an equipment list completed and most of it temporarily installed (aka listen to the stuff IN THE CAR, instead of just taking a quick demo in the garage before selling it).


Is hell gonna freeze over? Is THE CHIT finally gonna have a finished install at a g2g? We're all counting on you


----------



## Babs

chithead said:


> Heh, only have to fabricate the amp rack, new trunk floor, subwoofer enclosure, dash pods, install the signal summing doohickey thingamabobber, oh and reroute almost every wire. No problem, we got this
> 
> I'm just happy to finally have an equipment list completed and most of it temporarily installed (aka listen to the stuff IN THE CAR, instead of just taking a quick demo in the garage before selling it).


Dang Dude! Do we need to have a pre-NCSQ installation marathon? You better get crackilackin'!


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Ah just pillars finishing, fiberglass door sealing, chase down and kill every rattle in the car.. Oh and pull up a bunch of stuff to run more wiring (toslink to dash and might as well do coax spdif while I'm there for giggles for the fiio x5ii), and install the new head unit, and hopefully not a full re-tune.





chithead said:


> Heh, only have to fabricate the amp rack, new trunk floor, subwoofer enclosure, dash pods, install the signal summing doohickey thingamabobber, oh and reroute almost every wire. No problem, we got this


Well, you both made me feel a little better. The floor should be fairly simple for me, the amp rack may be a little difficult, but hopefully not that bad and I am hoping the speaker wire does not need extending.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Dag Gummit! I was gonna take the weekend off! Well, its 23:36, into the garage I go.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Well You all again have helped me reach a decision based on your experience. I will not be installing fans unless there is a need to in the future. Its very easy to monitor temperature back there. I was never really concerned about the JL HD, I ran that "thing" to 2 very old 12" subs that were only reading 1.4 Ohms......Talk about hot, absolutely! Talk about thermal protection, never! 

Thanks Guys!

FYI I did save the info that "acceptor" posted.....Just in case, thanks man!


----------



## Locomotive Tech

On a separate note, I didn't get to bed until 5am this morning. The weather change put my allergies into overdrive. I don't take pills for some personal reason so I manage with Nyquil. Nyquil gives me strange lucid dreams. 

Any way, there was a place, an over 55 community that me and my sweetheart went to look at for our golden years. For some reason, she didn't want to see this one place. So it turns out this place was filled with you guys! A 55+ community for retired SQ folks??? So much to describe but to keep it short, the first thing she said when we arrived was "this place smells like resin"! The houses were small with detached shops bigger than the house! Fedex and UPS traffic was unbearable. So much more but you get the idea.

The place where SQ folks go to die? the smell of resin heavy in the air? Sounds like heaven to me! Maybe it is?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Locomotive Tech said:


> On a separate note, I didn't get to bed until 5am this morning. The weather change put my allergies into overdrive. I don't take pills for some personal reason so I manage with Nyquil. Nyquil gives me strange lucid dreams.
> 
> Any way, there was a place, an over 55 community that me and my sweetheart went to look at for our golden years. For some reason, she didn't want to see this one place. So it turns out this place was filled with you guys! A 55+ community for retired SQ folks??? So much to describe but to keep it short, the first thing she said when we arrived was "this place smells like resin"! The houses were small with detached shops bigger than the house! Fedex and UPS traffic was unbearable. So much more but you get the idea.
> 
> The place where SQ folks go to die? the smell of resin heavy in the air? Sounds like heaven to me! Maybe it is?


Don't forget the cloud of super toxic mdf dustMost of the box I just built is birch ply but had to use some mdf I had laying around to supplement. I think the dust from ripping the mdf is STILL floating out there 2-3 days later:laugh:

The recent cold snap after being unseasonably warm has my back all messed up. Allergies didn't go haywire this time at least. It sucks being able to predict the weather by what's hurting at the time. Part of the back issue could be from plowing through big swells on the lake on Thursday.


----------



## bbfoto

Locomotive Tech said:


> On a separate note, I didn't get to bed until 5am this morning. The weather change put my allergies into overdrive. I don't take pills for some personal reason so I manage with Nyquil. Nyquil gives me strange lucid dreams.
> 
> Any way, there was a place, an over 55 community that me and my sweetheart went to look at for our golden years. For some reason, she didn't want to see this one place. So it turns out this place was filled with you guys! A 55+ community for retired SQ folks??? So much to describe but to keep it short, the first thing she said when we arrived was "this place smells like resin"! The houses were small with detached shops bigger than the house! Fedex and UPS traffic was unbearable. So much more but you get the idea.
> 
> The place where SQ folks go to die? the smell of resin heavy in the air? Sounds like heaven to me! Maybe it is?


ROTFLMAO! That is classic, dude! :laugh: And yeah, add the MDF dust floating in the air, haha. Paradise indeed.


----------



## mumbles

bbfoto said:


> ROTFLMAO! That is classic, dude! :laugh: And yeah, add the MDF dust floating in the air, haha. Paradise indeed.


Getting a little buzzed just thinking about it!


----------



## bertholomey

I'm one of the fortunate ones regarding the system.....just need to get my DAP so I can connect it to coax......the install updates are done, and the tune is done (I think). I do have to get a disc / thumb drive together, but I have most of that picked out. 

I need to start working on the logistical things with the park and for the food. I'll be doing that soon and letting you all know what kinds of things are needed.


----------



## captainobvious

Speaking of thumb drives.... everyone may want to bring their demo music on both a cd and on a usb thumb drive as we will have a mix of different systems there. Some that play cd and some that only have usb.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Speaking of thumb drives.... everyone may want to bring their demo music on both a cd and on a usb thumb drive as we will have a mix of different systems there. Some that play cd and some that only have usb.


Sign of the times.


----------



## chithead

captainobvious said:


> Speaking of thumb drives.... everyone may want to bring their demo music on both a cd and on a usb thumb drive as we will have a mix of different systems there. Some that play cd and some that only have usb.


That's me right there. Found out an hour after buying the car that it doesn't have a CD player...


----------



## Babs

chithead said:


> That's me right there. Found out an hour after buying the car that it doesn't have a CD player...



Time to start rippin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Craig

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina
30) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina

Just sent bertholomey a private message as I am trying to get more into the car audio scene and just recently moved to NC. Really hoping to make it out! 

I could use a tip or two or three on how to properly tune my car.  This meet gives me some incentive to finish up some things on the car.


----------



## bbfoto

captainobvious said:


> Speaking of thumb drives.... everyone may want to bring their demo music on both a cd and on a usb thumb drive as we will have a mix of different systems there. Some that play cd and some that only have usb.


 　
And speaking of demo music, here are some Reggae Dub tracks that have some fun imaging...but you might need the big spliff to go with them, ya mon! 
　
I like 7 & 10, but all have some imaging goodness if you can deal with Reggae Dub.
　
*Dub Colossus - Dub Me Tender, Vol. 1+2*
　
So wish I could be there but I gotta big photo shoot happening during that time.


----------



## probillygun

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Weather is starting to cooperate here in the south. Should be starting to in the north too so GET TO WORK!


It's tough up North here bro, sunny and 50 one day, and next day 25 and snow... This Saturday Low of 14 degrees.


----------



## chithead

Craig said:


> Just sent bertholomey a private message as I am trying to get more into the car audio scene and just recently moved to NC. Really hoping to make it out!
> 
> I could use a tip or two or three on how to properly tune my car.  This meet gives me some incentive to finish up some things on the car.


That is awesome! We will definitely be happy to have you there!!!

What are your current plans for the install?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chithead said:


> That's me right there. Found out an hour after buying the car that it doesn't have a CD player...


When the salesman was going over a check list of what my Jeep had he said it had a cd player. I knew it didn't but had a pretty bad headache from all the fuss, cuss, and discussing. Didn't feel like telling him to go out there and look again. I don't use cd's anymore so didn't give a fark. And yeah, cd's are going the way of the cassette and 8-track. The cd has been around for 30 years give or take a little so they've had a good run and ain't done yet, but getting more and more obsolete every day.


----------



## naiku

probillygun said:


> It's tough up North here bro, sunny and 50 one day, and next day 25 and snow... This Saturday Low of 14 degrees.


While not getting that cold, the weather here is up and down like that. 74F today, snow and mid 30's Friday before almost back up to 60 on Sunday. Been like that all winter long.


----------



## Craig

chithead said:


> That is awesome! We will definitely be happy to have you there!!!
> 
> What are your current plans for the install?


The main thing I need help on is tuning with my MiniDSP. 

Currently running 4-way active with Precision Power's P65C set and a Alpine Type-R 12". I need to replace the 6.5" woofer though. I never set my gains right on the new install, which was dumb, but these woofers would occasionally pop, so I wanted to replace anyways. Now I have an excuse.  The woofers also seem to have awful resonance. If I have just the woofers on, it gives me a headache immediately, not sure if it's tuning or install on this one. 

Before the meet, I hope to have a false floor installed in the trunk because it is currently completely unusable.  Since it's a TL and I installed my 80-PRS in the dash, I'm working on a custom face plate. Very close to finishing that up. 

My only other plan is to eventually install a Nexus 7 and integrate it into the system somehow. Ideally I want to use it for back-up cam, Waze, Torque, and some other things. Many people have done it on the AcuraZine forums and it looks great. Since I removed the factory radio, one of the center console screens never does anything anymore. It would also make the car look a lot more modern inside. 

Look forward to meeting you and everyone else!


----------



## naiku

Craig said:


> My only other plan is to eventually install a Nexus 7 and integrate it into the system somehow. Ideally I want to use it for back-up cam, Waze, Torque, and some other things.


Unless you already have it, make sure to get a 2013 Nexus 7. There are a few improvements that make things like a back up camera much easier to set up. Waze and Torque work perfectly on the 2012 though.


----------



## Craig

naiku said:


> Unless you already have it, make sure to get a 2013 Nexus 7. There are a few improvements that make things like a back up camera much easier to set up. Waze and Torque work perfectly on the 2012 though.


I haven't bought one yet. How do I know what year it's from? Last I looked on Craigslist, I didn't see anyone posting the year.


----------



## naiku

Craig said:


> I haven't bought one yet. How do I know what year it's from? Last I looked on Craigslist, I didn't see anyone posting the year.


The easiest way to tell between them is to look at the back...










2012 is on the left, 2013 on the right.


----------



## naiku

Weird forum issue... just posted a reply and a picture that is now not showing up, anyway the easiest way to tell is looking at the back










2012 is on the left, 2013 on the right. Also, if you go with the 2013 and use Timur's ROM then you can run Android 6, with the 2012 he stopped development at 4 something.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> And speaking of demo music, here are some Reggae Dub tracks that have some fun imaging...but you might need the big spliff to go with them, ya mon!
> 
> I like 7 & 10, but all have some imaging goodness if you can deal with Reggae Dub.
> 
> *Dub Colossus - Dub Me Tender, Vol. 1+2*
> 
> So wish I could be there but I gotta big photo shoot happening during that time.




Thanks BB! Very nice imaging / sound staging....even on the Focal headphones.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Thanks BB! Very nice imaging / sound staging....even on the Focal headphones.


 You [email protected]@rd! Haha, soooo jelly! 


So.....









are they worth it???


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> You [email protected]! Haha, soooo jelly!
> 
> 
> So.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they worth it???


:jester:


Well.......only you can decide that...... that is one of the reasons you need to blow off that photo shoot and fly over here!


They are worth it to me.....I fell off the treadmill when I got these.....that is worth a lot to me. 

There isn't anything about the way they sound that I'm not completely thrilled about. It will be interesting to hear the feedback when I get together with my buds in March.....they will either concur or crap on them......


----------



## bbfoto

^ 

Haha. I'd love to blow off this photo shoot to come to the GTG but this is one of my best clients and I gotta bring home the bacon! This shoot would pay for about 6 pairs of those Focal cans, so...there's that! 

Oh, and you should know better than anybody that there ain't never no gettin' off the treadmill, LOL! 

Did you get your X5G3 DAP yet?

Here's one more for you to test on your new cans and in your BRZ...

Space Master Silence - Where We Met - 05. Meccas Dance (24-96) FLAC


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> ^
> 
> Haha. I'd love to blow off this photo shoot to come to the GTG but this is one of my best clients and I gotta bring home the bacon! This shoot would pay for about 6 pairs of those Focal cans, so...there's that!
> 
> Oh, and you should know better than anybody that there ain't never no gettin' off the treadmill, LOL!
> 
> Did you get your X5G3 DAP yet?
> 
> Here's one more for you to test on your new cans and in your BRZ...
> 
> Space Master Silence - Where We Met - 05. Meccas Dance (24-96) FLAC



I know, right?.......my buddy John had his Trafomatic Head2 amp delivered to me while he was out of town......I plugged in the HD650's for a few minutes, then turned it off.....haven't plugged the new ones into it......listening to that amp would throw me right back on to that treadmill.......so I'm resisting.....

I'll either get the X5iii on Friday, Saturday, or Monday  Stoked!


----------



## probillygun

tough trying to build a system up North right now, weather is terrible.


----------



## claydo

probillygun said:


> tough trying to build a system up North right now, weather is terrible.


Wat ya building Bill?


----------



## probillygun

25 car accident not far from where I was...

I-80 East Closed in Central PA after 25 Vehicle Crash | WNEP.com


----------



## probillygun

The FJ is tore apart right now Clay. In the middle of tons of rewireing it to accommodate the new Zapco amps, processor, head unit, and upgrading my electrical system. Was hoping to get it done before the meet but loosing a lotta time with the terrible weather, cant cut MDF outside with flash freezing rain, snow, and 30 to 40 MPH winds. There are trees down all over up here. urgggg


----------



## claydo

Wow.......total rebuild huh? Same drivers?


----------



## probillygun

claydo said:


> Wow.......total rebuild huh? Same drivers?


Drivers are not being changed at this time...I'm trying to keep the same sub box and integrate a lot bigger amps and a processor, tough design to fit everything and keep the sub box as is.


----------



## claydo

Cool, looking forward to what ya bring down!


----------



## probillygun

claydo said:


> Cool, looking forward to what ya bring down!


I'm looking forward to hangin out with everyone and relaxing in some nice weather


----------



## claydo

Werd.......here's hoping it's dry!


----------



## bose301s

Craig said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
> 2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
> 3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
> 4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
> 5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
> 6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
> 8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
> 9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
> 10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
> 11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
> 12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
> 13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
> 14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
> 15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
> 16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
> 17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
> 18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
> 19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
> 20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
> 21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
> 22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
> 23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
> 24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
> 25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
> 26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
> 27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
> 28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
> 29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina
> 30) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina


31) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina

Looking at the list of where everyone comes from is truly impressive, Ohio, Pennsylvania, New York, Delaware, Alabama and others, just an awesome gathering of people.


----------



## naiku

Anyone know of any reasonable hotels near Altavista? Planning on driving down early Saturday, driving part of the way home Saturday evening and then finishing the drive Sunday. 

I would stay closer to the meet in NC, but have to be home by 10am Sunday morning, so figure I would drive a little way home and then finish the journey the next day.


----------



## bose301s

Is there a signup for food or drinks to bring?


----------



## naiku

bose301s said:


> Is there a signup for food or drinks to bring?


Not yet, I believe Jason posted a couple days ago that he would start getting that list together soon.


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> I know, right?.......my buddy John had his Trafomatic Head2 amp delivered to me while he was out of town......I plugged in the HD650's for a few minutes, then turned it off.....haven't plugged the new ones into it......listening to that amp would throw me right back on to that treadmill.......so I'm resisting.....
> 
> I'll either get the X5iii on Friday, Saturday, or Monday  Stoked!


Must've missed this post due to the recent site snafus. 

LOL, sweet. That's a cool buddy to have. Nice toys for nice boys, ha. 

Interested to hear what you think of the X5-III with your new cans, cIEMs, and BRZ via Coaxial.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Wish they'd get this forum fixed. Several posts are missing on my end in this thread. No telling where posts will end up IF this place gets fixed when for example your new post is number 10 in a thread that has 18 posts already.


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina
30) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina
31) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina

My wife and I were discussing plans / logistics for the meet - primarily what are the options for lunch. We enjoy the cook-out feel, but she proposed party trays from Subway to simplify things.....but a couple 6' subs would be cost-prohibitive (not sure if that would be enough).....so we are still on track for cooking out. 

We will be looking to have chips, drinks, deserts brought........we will handle burgers / dogs / buns - plates, flatware, etc. So let's start a list that can be carried forward like the attendance list - if you want to bring something special -put that down as well (little meatballs, Grandma's potato salad recipe, etc.).


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason - Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware
2)


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Must've missed this post due to the recent site snafus.
> 
> LOL, sweet. That's a cool buddy to have. Nice toys for nice boys, ha.
> 
> Interested to hear what you think of the X5-III with your new cans, cIEMs, and BRZ via Coaxial.


He is a very good buddy to have! And one of the most awesome people I have met through this fantastic hobby! 

I really enjoy the X5iii - I spent most of the day yesterday listening to it through the CIEMs vs the home rig  I like the UI, the ability to have nearly 550GB of music with me (if I ever get it loaded fully), the ability to use it as a source for the car/travel/home audio meets. It flat gets it done....and sounds great!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1) Jason - Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware
2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)


----------



## Babs

1) Jason - Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware
2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)
3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly  and grill skills


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> 3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly  and grill skills




The expectation will be that those grill skills will merely be in an advisory capacity  Ms. Vicki is planning on 'manning' the grill because she can wear disposable stuff.....she won't be getting into cars, etc. the rest of the day......but if you could lend your expertise, that would be appreciated!


----------



## naiku

1) Jason - Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware
2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)
3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly  and grill skills 
4) Ian - Chips and water


----------



## captainobvious

1) Jason - Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware
2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)
3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly  and grill skills 
4) Ian - Chips and water
5) Steve- Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> 1) Jason - Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware
> 
> 2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)




Chris - Vicki said you can just swing by the house in the morning and drop those cookies with her.....she will watch over them.....


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> The expectation will be that those grill skills will merely be in an advisory capacity  Ms. Vicki is planning on 'manning' the grill because she can wear disposable stuff.....she won't be getting into cars, etc. the rest of the day......but if you could lend your expertise, that would be appreciated!



Awe! That's so nice! Yeah that is kinda something I discovered last meet.. you can get pretty grilly after hovering over a whole bunch of burgers and dawgs.  I shall be honored to be her diligent assistant and director of gophering then. 

See Steve complained because I made his car smell like a plate of medium rare garlic burgers didn't he?! LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> you can get pretty *grilly* after hovering over a whole bunch of burgers and dawgs.


'Grilly' - that is awesome! a bit different than 'girly'.........


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> 'Grilly' - that is awesome! a bit different than 'girly'.........



Yep, grilly as in greasy like a Waffle House cook who just finished a shift. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Chris - Vicki said you can just swing by the house in the morning and drop those cookies with her.....she will watch over them.....


As long as there's a few left for people to graze on...you can't eat just one though. It's just what happens when cookies are made from scratch and love. Kinda like Scott's "fun dip".

I used to be bad about making a batch and all 4 dozen or so being gone before they had a chance to cool down. Was also on a path of diabetic destruction. Beat that crap with diet and exercise!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh, I woulda been mad about someone making my truck smell like a burger because then I'd be constantly craving a burger. If I can find some good ghost pepper cheese I'll bring it. It's da bomb on a burger.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It's just what happens when cookies are made from scratch and love. Kinda like Scott's "fun dip".


I'd prefer my cookies without the "love" :worried:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Notloudenuf said:


> I'd prefer my cookies without the "love" :worried:


Would you rather they be made by someone who's pissed off?


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Oh, I woulda been mad about someone making my truck smell like a burger because then I'd be constantly craving a burger. If I can find some good _*ghost pepper cheese*_ I'll bring it. It's da bomb on a burger.


Is there a decent jon at this park? Just curious. 

But that does sound good Chris!


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> I'd prefer my cookies without the "love" :worried:


My wife makes some sammich for the kids, she calls 'hugs and kisses'.. So I say to myself "it's a mommy thing.. Don't ruin her groove".


----------



## BigAl205

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Would you rather they be made by someone who's pissed off?


I think he meant the icing on top


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Is there a decent jon at this park? Just curious.
> 
> But that does sound good Chris!


Ghost pepper has no effect on my gastrointestinal system. Strange but true.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BigAl205 said:


> I think he meant the icing on top


I knew exactly what he meant. Just trying to avoid going straight to the gutter:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I knew exactly what he meant. Just trying to avoid going straight to the gutter:laugh:




Al was already there - ready to say HI!


----------



## BigAl205




----------



## claydo

Lmao.....Mel's dinner......


----------



## Notloudenuf

Our lil meet thread made the DIYMA Newsletter.


----------



## captainobvious

There's a DIYMA newsletter?

Does it have missing articles and posts?


----------



## Craig

Unrelated to the current discussion -- but does anyone have a set of 6.5" woofers that they would be willing to bring and sell? 

Anything is better than what I have, one being blown. They also didn't like anything below 100Hz and would pop. 

Looking for something in the realm of $250 and under. Trying to step up my game from the Precision Power P65c3's that I have now. Suggestions are welcome too. 

Apologize if this is frowned upon, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## bertholomey

Craig said:


> Unrelated to the current discussion -- but does anyone have a set of 6.5" woofers that they would be willing to bring and sell?
> 
> Anything is better than what I have, one being blown. They also didn't like anything below 100Hz and would pop.
> 
> Looking for something in the realm of $250 and under. Trying to step up my game from the Precision Power P65c3's that I have now. Suggestions are welcome too.
> 
> Apologize if this is frowned upon, but I thought I would ask.


Not frowned upon at all - someone might have exactly what you are looking for


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Lots of posts in this thread aren't showing up on my end. With they'd hurry up and fix this borked forum.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

And now the post I just posted about the borked forum isn't showing up.


----------



## Babs

Craig said:


> Unrelated to the current discussion -- but does anyone have a set of 6.5" woofers that they would be willing to bring and sell?
> 
> Anything is better than what I have, one being blown. They also didn't like anything below 100Hz and would pop.
> 
> Looking for something in the realm of $250 and under. Trying to step up my game from the Precision Power P65c3's that I have now. Suggestions are welcome too.
> 
> Apologize if this is frowned upon, but I thought I would ask.


If I had some GB60's to replace with, I could hook you right up.  Alas, no.


----------



## Salami

Craig said:


> Unrelated to the current discussion -- but does anyone have a set of 6.5" woofers that they would be willing to bring and sell?


I have a pair of JL Audio ZR650 mids that I may be willing to sell that would be under your price cap. 

Still a bit undecided. I have a set of JBL 660 GTIs what are supposed to go in but I REALLY like the JL mids, I'm a bit reluctant to pull them out.


----------



## Babs

Salami said:


> I have a pair of JL Audio ZR650 mids that I may be willing to sell that would be under your price cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a bit undecided. I have a set of JBL 660 GTIs what are supposed to go in but I REALLY like the JL mids, I'm a bit reluctant to pull them out.






Babs said:


> If I had some GB60's to replace with, I could hook you right up.  Alas, no.



Car audio... If it ain't broken, oh you bet we'll fix it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic

Craig said:


> Unrelated to the current discussion -- but does anyone have a set of 6.5" woofers that they would be willing to bring and sell?
> 
> Anything is better than what I have, one being blown. They also didn't like anything below 100Hz and would pop.
> 
> Looking for something in the realm of $250 and under. Trying to step up my game from the Precision Power P65c3's that I have now. Suggestions are welcome too.
> 
> Apologize if this is frowned upon, but I thought I would ask.


Hrm, I could build a set of original TM65's and bring those with me. I haven't built any in a while so it would be a neat to build some again. When I moved build rooms all of my product came with me and I keep looking at 10 pairs of not-built original TM65's sitting against the back wall. But remember they are DVC 4 Ohm drivers so you either have a 2 Ohm load or an 8 Ohm load.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I'll be bringing my VW to the meet with the TM65 mkII's and M25's hooked up and playing. I'm very satisfied with their performance and will be available for demo's while I'm there if anyone wants to take a listen.


----------



## claydo

Wow, ask and ye shall recieve, a pair of zr650s, or the offer from the owner of stereo integrity to build ya a fresh set of his own highly touted 6.5s!


----------



## claydo

How about them subs nick? Regardless looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## claydo

I'm hoping to demo some additions to the cobalt as well....just have to get them installed and tuned.


----------



## Electrodynamic

claydo said:


> How about them subs nick? Regardless looking forward to checking it out!


I got thinking about it and I can probably have one single BM mkV installed in a rough inverted sealed shoe-box by the time the meet comes around. I may or may not have it turned on during demos.  

No Claydo level midbass (you have one 10" driver for midbass per door!) but I think the TM65 mkII's exemplary midbass/bass should be listened to without a subwoofer. ...at least at first, haha.


----------



## claydo

Lol....awesome Nick.....definitely looking forward to the new iteration of your 6.5s, but even if ya can't get one of those subs in and playing, please bring one so I can see its glory! From the pictures you may need to bring bibs for the drooling.....lmao.


----------



## Babs

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be bringing my VW to the meet with the TM65 mkII's and M25's hooked up and playing. I'm very satisfied with their performance and will be available for demo's while I'm there if anyone wants to take a listen.



Plan is to have mine running with the mk1 TM65's. Rocking still on one voice coil at 4 ohms. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

Electrodynamic said:


> Hrm, I could build a set of original TM65's and bring those with me. I haven't built any in a while so it would be a neat to build some again. When I moved build rooms all of my product came with me and I keep looking at 10 pairs of not-built original TM65's sitting against the back wall. But remember they are DVC 4 Ohm drivers so you either have a 2 Ohm load or an 8 Ohm load.


Just curious, how much would a pair of those be? 

The wagon is just about ready for April now, will be trying to grab Erin or Steve to help me tweak the tune, think I may be nearing the current limit of my ability with it. Looking forward to driving down, just need to book a hotel for Saturday night.


----------



## Electrodynamic

naiku said:


> Just curious, how much would a pair of those be?
> 
> The wagon is just about ready for April now, will be trying to grab Erin or Steve to help me tweak the tune, think I may be nearing the current limit of my ability with it. Looking forward to driving down, just need to book a hotel for Saturday night.


They are very labor intensive so an even $180 for the pair during this GTG. Very very very good drivers and the price of the mkII's is going to go up so $90 each for the mkI's is a still a great deal.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Babs said:


> Plan is to have mine running with the mk1 TM65's. Rocking still on one voice coil at 4 ohms.


Very cool. If you're going to be at the meet I'll give you a demo and show you what the mkII's are capable of.


----------



## naiku

Electrodynamic said:


> They are very labor intensive so an even $180 for the pair during this GTG. Very very very good drivers and the price of the mkII's is going to go up so $90 each for the mkI's is a still a great deal.


Thanks, leaning towards mkIIs for a few reasons, but may PM or email you in the next couple days if I decide to grab a pair of those mkIs.


----------



## Electrodynamic

naiku said:


> Thanks, leaning towards mkIIs for a few reasons, but may PM or email you in the next couple days if I decide to grab a pair of those mkIs.


Email please. My PM's are turned off.


----------



## Salami

Babs said:


> Car audio... If it ain't broken, oh you bet we'll fix it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Well I'm doing my best to try and fix it! Install started yesterday. Hopefully they will sound as least as good as the ZR650's do.


----------



## BigAl205

I wish they would get the site issues fixed, I can't even see the last page. :mean:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Box is built and mostly carpeted (ran out of carpet so will say "screw it" and cover the amp rack lid in black grill cloth since I have a yard and only needed it to cover unsightly tweets in sails). If the general public outside of our close-knit group notices the mismatched fabric grain on the box they're looking too hard at something they shouldn't! Everything is ready to tap into the factory amp and do the door install. What sucks is I'm on fish right now and would rather be on the lake instead of installing since I hate installing. It's a simple install and providing I don't have a bad piece of equipment everything should power right up without any ground noise. I've done my research and have the necessary wiring diagrams. I think Bill, Steve, and Frank sent their weather down south because it turned cold again


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BigAl205 said:


> I wish they would get the site issues fixed, I can't even see the last page. :mean:


What was gone yesterday showed up this morning. Everything seems to be back to normal on my end for the time being. Too bad this post probably isn't showing up for you right now


----------



## Babs

Electrodynamic said:


> Very cool. If you're going to be at the meet I'll give you a demo and show you what the mkII's are capable of.



I was just thinking that. Would be good to hear the difference. 

This hole in both doors I wanted to fill before the meet but don't see it happening. It does have a thick MLV layer over it at least. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

BigAl205 said:


> I wish they would get the site issues fixed, I can't even see the last page. :mean:



Yeah it's getting old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I think Bill, Steve, and Frank sent their weather down south because it turned cold again


Yeah, the weather stinks. We are forecast to get between 12-18" of snow Monday/Tuesday. Thursday was almost 75F, today is currently 28F and not getting much higher.



Babs said:


> Yeah it's getting old


Yes! I kept seeing new replies to this yesterday on the recent posts, then clicking the thread there was nothing.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

We might get a popcorn fart of a dusting here. Sadly it might be enough to cause at least some panic around here. Any frozen precipitation here even if it's not supposed to stick to the pavement is a "happening" and people get stupid.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

claydo said:


> I'm hoping to demo some additions to the cobalt as well....just have to get them installed and tuned.


Intrigued by the APL Clay? What is your plan for incorporation of the "FIR EQ"?

My Brother has an APL 1 mounted in his rack in his "little studio" in the basement, that is where I go to really experience music.


----------



## claydo

Locomotive Tech said:


> Intrigued by the APL Clay? What is your plan for incorporation of the "FIR EQ"?
> 
> My Brother has an APL 1 mounted in his rack in his "little studio" in the basement, that is where I go to really experience music.


Very intrigued....fo sho, have been for a long while. It called for an external processor after it, so I've got both going in.......just have to see if it's got the goods.....


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> Very intrigued....fo sho, have been for a long while. It called for an external processor after it, so I've got both going in.......just have to see if it's got the goods.....


And you're installing these to make your system a little LOUDER, right?


----------



## High Resolution Audio

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina
30) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina
31) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
32) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - Time Machine - Massachusetts


I'm planning on competing in both the MECA and IASCA the Sqology Event Sunday April 9th in Chantilly, VA which is about a 10 hour drive for me from Massachusetts. 

If I feel physically up to the extra 12 hours of driving ( 6 hours each way ) from Virginia to North Carolina I may try and attend. I can only average about 50 mph in the big rig as she slows down tremendously while going up hills.


----------



## claydo

EeeDeeEye said:


> And you're installing these to make your system a little LOUDER, right?


Loud is gud.....lmao, I'm just hoping to be comparable in volume after I get everything going, my gain structures just got a lot more complicated! 



High Resolution Audio said:


> If I feel physically up to the extra 12 hours of driving ( 6 hours each way ) from Virginia to North Carolina I may try and attend. I can only average about 50 mph in the big rig as she slows down tremendously while going up hills.


Hope ya feeling up to it that week Gerald, your van looks like a lot of fun! Well, to listen to, not so much for a road trip!


List is getting huge, into the 30s..... the potential for another epic day of listening.....and missed demos, lol, is certainly there!


----------



## naiku

High Resolution Audio said:


> I'm planning on competing in both the MECA and IASCA the Sqology Event Sunday April 9th in Chantilly, VA which is about a 10 hour drive for me from Massachusetts.
> 
> If I feel physically up to the extra 12 hours of driving ( 6 hours each way ) from Virginia to North Carolina I may try and attend. I can only average about 50 mph in the big rig as she slows down tremendously while going up hills.


Chantilly is not far from me, about 45 minutes. Was going to say it should not take you 6 hours to get to NC but about 4 and a half, but then saw your post about 50MPH. If you do decide to drive all that way and want somewhere for a rest stop, I should be home by about 10am Sunday and you are more than welcome to come rest out here for a while.

I am all set for the meet now, some tweaking to do on the tune. But, that's really about all I have left to do.


----------



## claydo

Ah.....a cool place to stop and rest, nice offer Ian! Gerald I can attest to the beautiful views hanging out at Ians.......a very relaxing spot!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Looks like the Durango diagram I got doesn't carry over to the GC even though they're close cousins. I have a connection to get the correct diagram since someone else got the Durango diagram from him which he got from the master database he has access to, but didn't want to bother him about it until I knew for sure I needed his help. Just a small speedbump but still plenty of time to get this done. 

Time for Gerald to add/upgrade the turbo on that Detroit dieselThose hills are no joke though. 

With the list getting into the 30's my plan is to listen to as many cars as possible at the pre-meet. I also plan on letting people I already know fly solo in my rig. Still hope to get Erin in there to see how bad I screwed up dialing in the rears...then already having the lappy synced with the 2x4 so he can help me learn by doing.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

naiku said:


> Chantilly is not far from me, about 45 minutes. Was going to say it should not take you 6 hours to get to NC but about 4 and a half, but then saw your post about 50MPH. If you do decide to drive all that way and want somewhere for a rest stop, I should be home by about 10am Sunday and you are more than welcome to come rest out here for a while.
> 
> I am all set for the meet now, some tweaking to do on the tune. But, that's really about all I have left to do.


I just got home from a birthday celebration, and opened my computer to find this nice post of yours. Thank you so very much for your generous offer. I don't think it would work out as I have to be at the Competition at 9:00 A.M. for registration. But again, I thank you for your offer.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Looks like the Durango diagram I got doesn't carry over to the GC even though they're close cousins. I have a connection to get the correct diagram since someone else got the Durango diagram from him which he got from the master database he has access to, but didn't want to bother him about it until I knew for sure I needed his help. Just a small speedbump but still plenty of time to get this done.
> 
> Time for Gerald to add/upgrade the turbo on that Detroit dieselThose hills are no joke though.
> 
> With the list getting into the 30's my plan is to listen to as many cars as possible at the pre-meet. I also plan on letting people I already know fly solo in my rig. Still hope to get Erin in there to see how bad I screwed up dialing in the rears...then already having the lappy synced with the 2x4 so he can help me learn by doing.


A turbo would help for sure. But it also sucks the life out of a diesel. I use to captain a whale watch boat that had 4 Detroit 12V71 naturally aspirated. 

All of the other boats had same engines with turbos. They had to do rebuilds every 2-3 seasons, while the boat I captained was able to run about 6-8 seasons between rebuilds. 

When this engine finally dies, I plan on putting in a 572 big block chevy with fuel injection if I can do it and pass emissions. Gotta love the power!!!


----------



## Electrodynamic

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina
30) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina
31) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
32) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - Time Machine - Massachusetts
*33) Nick (Electrodynamic) - mk4 VW Jetta - North Carolina* 

There, now I'm officially in the list.


----------



## naiku

High Resolution Audio said:


> I just got home from a birthday celebration, and opened my computer to find this nice post of yours. Thank you so very much for your generous offer. I don't think it would work out as I have to be at the Competition at 9:00 A.M. for registration. But again, I thank you for your offer.


No problem


----------



## probillygun

Hillbilly SQ said:


> We might get a popcorn fart of a dusting here. Sadly it might be enough to cause at least some panic around here. Any frozen precipitation here even if it's not supposed to stick to the pavement is a "happening" and people get stupid.


...just had a 15" dusting here Hillbilly, should be back to building car stereo here in PA later today


----------



## probillygun

Kendal, Any chance you can do pork bites again??? yummmmmm!!!


----------



## probillygun

1) Jason - Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware
2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)
3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly and grill skills 
4) Ian - Chips and water
5) Steve- Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish 
6) Bill - Middleswarth chips; BBQ, Kettle cooked plain, and Sour cream and onion, stick on name tags


----------



## ErinH

I need everyone's good luck vibes...


My Mcintosh amp fried last month. Bad. I called up George Meyer AV (authorized repair for Mcintosh) and they said they could repair it in 7-10 days. So, off it went. It's now been a month and one day since they got it and charged me the $75 estimate fee. I talked to them yesterday and was told they just looked at it Monday but they should have it repaired by early next week. 

Since they're in cali, shipping time is a business week. Needless to say, I'm gonna be cutting it close here. I'm just hoping like heck they get this thing taken care of and back to me in time to make the meet. If not, well... 

I was going to take advantage of the downtime and clean up the car all nice-like. Full polish/wax. But that money has now been diverted to the ~$1k repair cost. Sheesh...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> I need everyone's good luck vibes...
> 
> 
> My Mcintosh amp fried last month. Bad. I called up George Meyer AV (authorized repair for Mcintosh) and they said they could repair it in 7-10 days. So, off it went. It's now been a month and one day since they got it and charged me the $75 estimate fee. I talked to them yesterday and was told they just looked at it Monday but they should have it repaired by early next week.
> 
> Since they're in cali, shipping time is a business week. Needless to say, I'm gonna be cutting it close here. I'm just hoping like heck they get this thing taken care of and back to me in time to make the meet. If not, well...
> 
> I was going to take advantage of the downtime and clean up the car all nice-like. Full polish/wax. But that money has now been diverted to the ~$1k repair cost. Sheesh...


Is that $1k repair cost for the amp?


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Is that $1k repair cost for the amp?


unfortunately, yes.

Well, it's about $400 for parts. Then the labor (they're going to have to replace at least 14 caps, 12 FETs and then cut out part of the board and build it back up with fiberglass). Then return shipping on a huge/heavy amp from California with insurance. All said and done it'll be about $1k accounting for shipping both ways. This is the risk you take with old amps. In hindsight I should have sent it in for servicing immediately after buying it but I can't say for sure that would have prevented the issue that happened. 

But at this point, if I don't pay for the repair it's practically useless. So, I'm gonna have to suck it up. I have every intention on carrying this amp over to the next car anyway so it's as much an investment as anything. I don't go through amps that much... I ran my HD amps for about 6 years and the XDs would still be in the car if I hadn't gotten the mc. 

But yea... it hurts. I've been working OT like crazy to cover the cost of repairs because I knew it wasn't going to be cheap. I put in an extra 50 hours last month alone and am still working it this month as well. Luckily my company had an excess of hours that needed to be burned.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well, hopefully you'll be set for a while once the spilt milk is cleaned up. No sense in crying over it since you knew the risks going in.


----------



## ErinH

exactly.

just crossing my fingers now that it gets back to me in time for the meet.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> exactly.
> 
> just crossing my fingers now that it gets back to me in time for the meet.


Me too, I did not get to listen to your car last Spring and want to get in there this time!! Here's hoping they get it repaired and back to you quickly.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I need everyone's good luck vibes...


Good juju coming your way.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> exactly.
> 
> just crossing my fingers now that it gets back to me in time for the meet.


If it doesn't get back in time I bet there's an amp or two in the group that would run your setup. You could drop my sub amp in for the meet if you needed to since the 800/8 alone will be adequate for what I'll have at the meet.


----------



## Babs

naiku said:


> Me too, I did not get to listen to your car last Spring and want to get in there this time!! Here's hoping they get it repaired and back to you quickly.


Oh Dude.. Words can't express. Casey can confirm I was like , and he was like "I know right!" 

So yeah.. 

C'mon Mr Amp Repair man.. 
Make the McIntosh sing once again, in time, and in the mail!


----------



## claydo

MEANER MEANER MEANER MEANER.

(Tis the sound of claydo broadcasting good luck vibes towards Alabama)


----------



## ErinH

haha. thanks. 


I just gave them a call to make sure it would be back to me by the end of the month and was told that wasn't a problem. So long as I get it before then I'm fine. I can do any kind of tweak/tuning on it pretty quickly since I already have a pretty decent tune on it. Just need to re-adjust gains since I've gotten a new headunit. So assuming they don't have any hiccups I should be OK for the meet. I don't like cutting it close like this, though. That said, last year I was still building the kicks the day before I left for the meet. So at least I'm ahead of the game in that regard. lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Don't feel bad about cutting it close Erin. I still have a WHOLE install to do. Lucky for me it will be a fairly simple install once I get going. I'm off tomorrow so might be able to knock the doors, factory amp tapping, and wiring out in one day if I don't piddle too much. On the wires cut at the factory amp one end will go to the Fix and other end to the 800/8. With my low power plans the factory 18g will be fine and everything except the back doors (only using front doors, sails, and d-pillars anyway) is run active from the factory. Box is already built and mostly carpeted. Think I came to your house one time with an install less than a week old. The truck I traded in was identical to the new one on the inside (09 Ram traded for a 11 Ram) so everything was already figured out.


----------



## captainobvious

I'm really glad you decided to get it repaired up Erin. That's a cool piece of old school audio history there and an awesome amp. Hopefully it will serve you for many years to come after getting some clean up and refreshening. 


I'll be bringing a little surprise to the GTG myself too.


----------



## BigAl205

captainobvious said:


> I'll be bringing a little surprise to the GTG myself too.


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> I'm really glad you decided to get it repaired up Erin. That's a cool piece of old school audio history there and an awesome amp. Hopefully it will serve you for many years to come after getting some clean up and refreshening.
> 
> 
> I'll be bringing a little surprise to the GTG myself too.



Finally! That litter of kittens... they are too adorable!


wait, did I just ruin the surprise? :worried:


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Finally! That litter of kittens... they are too adorable!
> 
> 
> wait, did I just ruin the surprise? :worried:


Kitties!?!?! I loves kitties!


----------



## Craig

Electrodynamic said:


> I'll be bringing my VW to the meet with the TM65 mkII's and M25's hooked up and playing. I'm very satisfied with their performance and will be available for demo's while I'm there if anyone wants to take a listen.


I grabbed the wrong quote, but am too lazy to go back and get the right one. 

I appreciate the offer of building me a set of speakers! I am definitely interested, but that is totally your call!



Salami said:


> I have a pair of JL Audio ZR650 mids that I may be willing to sell that would be under your price cap.
> 
> Still a bit undecided. I have a set of JBL 660 GTIs what are supposed to go in but I REALLY like the JL mids, I'm a bit reluctant to pull them out.


I appreciate the offer! Let me know what you decide!


Sorry for taking awhile to get back. I never got an email notification from the thread and hadn't checked back!


----------



## bbfoto

ErinH said:


> I need everyone's good luck vibes...
> 
> My Mcintosh amp fried last month. Bad. I called up George Meyer AV (authorized repair for Mcintosh) and they said they could repair it in 7-10 days. So, off it went. It's now been a month and one day since they got it and charged me the $75 estimate fee. I talked to them yesterday and was told they just looked at it Monday but they should have it repaired by early next week.
> 
> Since they're in cali, shipping time is a business week. Needless to say, I'm gonna be cutting it close here. I'm just hoping like heck they get this thing taken care of and back to me in time to make the meet. If not, well...
> 
> I was going to take advantage of the downtime and clean up the car all nice-like. Full polish/wax. But that money has now been diverted to the ~$1k repair cost. Sheesh...


Ahhhhh Crap! Really sorry to hear the extent of the damage, Amigo.  I thought that you had purchased a Mc that had already been upgraded or checked out!?!? Unfortunately, applying power to these old things when something is wrong just causes more damage.  IIRC, it seems that someone tried to give you a heads up...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3934266-post1290.html

Hope that George Meyer AV keeps their word and gets this back to you on time! I'll stop by and "crack the whip"! 


On another note:

Check out this Track by Italian Jazz Drummer, *Roberto Gatto*, from his *Nino!* CD. (Yeah sorry, it's a Jazz Swing tune). But it's got a great Sound Stage and all of the Instruments have great realism with excellent layering.

At around the 3:20 mark there is A LOT going on, but each instrument has a very focused placement in the sound stage. At about 3:50 there is a Drum Solo, and then towards the end at 5:05+ there is some other cool stuff going on.

It is TRACK #12: _*Roberto Gatto - Nino! - 12. Su Lungotevere (Drum Solo at 3m53s)*_

.


----------



## ErinH

bbfoto said:


> Ahhhhh Crap! Really sorry to hear the extent of the damage, Amigo.  I thought that you had purchased a Mc that had already been upgraded or checked out!?!? Unfortunately, applying power to these old things when something is wrong just causes more damage.  IIRC, it seems that someone tried to give you a heads up...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/3934266-post1290.html



Yep, you were right. I'd send you a prize but I can't afford the shipping (or the prize). :laugh:  :blush:


But in my defense, I did knowingly "hope for the best" and there's no telling for sure what caused the issue. So, chalk one up to first hand learning, I suppose.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I'm sorry Erin that you have to go through all the hassle and expense. I hope that the repairs go smoothly and efficiently and they can get the unit back in the mail quickly.


If they are going through all that trouble, would it not make sense to replace all the capacitors? And other parts to make it refurbished, rather than just repaired? Just curious.


----------



## ErinH

That's the plan, actually. Like you said, might as well.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

ErinH said:


> That's the plan, actually. Like you said, might as well.


Sorry that it costs that much, unexpectedly, but it will be worth it for the years ( hopefully ) of enjoyment you will get from it. I have my fingers crossed for you as far as getting it back in time.


----------



## subterFUSE

Caps. Op amps. Adjust bias. Do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Rooms are booked and install is just about ready to fire up. Staying halfway between here and there on the way up so I'll be somewhat fresh for the pre-meet.


----------



## bbfoto

Arrrrgh! This site is still wonky.  I'm reading *Hillbilly SQ* 's post *#400 *on the bottom of the *16*th page, but it's showing a total of *17* pages. When I click on "*17*" it just reloads page *16*. :thumbsdown:

EDIT: Okay...weird. I just posted the above and it shows up at the Top of Page *17* as Post #401...with no other posts on this page.  Oh well, carry on.


----------



## naiku

Just done much the same thing, room booked, although it's on Saturday night. Driving down Saturday morning, then about a third of the way home Saturday evening. Tune is also as good as I think I can get it.


----------



## Babs

Little ride down the road to fill a growler.. Guys I'm ready. I'm gonna tune for giggles and kill some resonances but I got a file saved. Ready ready ready!!! Wooo hooo!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

If anyone needs my address for the pre-meet on Friday - PM me. Will be getting Pizzas - our usual, so have some cash. 

Also, I found a decent car wash near the Hampton Inn in Archdale where a few of you may be staying. I'll get the address tomorrow and post it.


----------



## ErinH

How many of you guys would want a copy of my demo disc? I'm gonna try to make one for those who want one but I don't think I'll have time to burn 30-something copies. 

I may also just upload the tracks for people to download before they come to the meet*. So LMK if there's anyone who would want a CD copy (I'll provide a link for those who want via PM). 

*If you're not coming to the meet don't PM me about a link to the disc. I don't like to pass around this stuff freely.


----------



## Theslaking

We'll I'm still rocking your disc from last spring in my car right now. It makes me walk like an Egyptian when I'm wondering if this is the end and I want to smash someone with a sledgehammer to enjoy the silence.

So yeah I'm in for a download.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> How many of you guys would want a copy of my demo disc? I'm gonna try to make one for those who want one but I don't think I'll have time to burn 30-something copies.
> 
> 
> 
> I may also just upload the tracks for people to download before they come to the meet*. So LMK if there's anyone who would want a CD copy (I'll post up a link for those who don't).
> 
> 
> 
> *If you're not coming to the meet don't PM me about a link to the disc. I don't like to pass around this stuff freely.



Sure I imagine there's a few folks out there still in the 90's with those disk players. LOL! 

I'll burn a few myself if I can get to the Mac long enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> I may also just upload the tracks for people to download before they come to the meet*. So LMK if there's anyone who would want a CD copy (I'll provide a link for those who want via PM).
> 
> *If you're not coming to the meet don't PM me about a link to the disc. I don't like to pass around this stuff freely.


Likewise - if you would like to get a link for download of my disc - send me a PM, and I'll provide a link. I'll also have a handful of discs burned at the meet, and I'll have a thumb drive with the tracks that can be copied to your 'puter.....


----------



## Notloudenuf

I'd like a burned copy of both please.


----------



## claydo

I'm with kendal.....lol, I would like a disc from each of you guys, if it's not a problem!


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> I'd like a burned copy of both please.





claydo said:


> I'm with kendal.....lol, I would like a disc from each of you guys, if it's not a problem!


I've got your names on them


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> If anyone needs my address for the pre-meet on Friday - PM me. Will be getting Pizzas - our usual, so have some cash.
> 
> Also, I found a decent car wash near the Hampton Inn in Archdale where a few of you may be staying. I'll get the address tomorrow and post it.


I was actually gonna ask you about that. I'm not even gonna bother washing mine before the trip because of the pollen and my vehicle being black. Is it automatic? I hate getting out and scrubbing...


----------



## subterFUSE

Clay, I want your help tuning my APL1.
I'm going to bring the Audi to the meet since the Mercedes is not finished yet. Hopefully you can show me how to work this thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> Clay, I want your help tuning my APL1.
> I'm going to bring the Audi to the meet since the Mercedes is not finished yet. Hopefully you can show me how to work this thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want some Smaart7 tutelage as well Sir. 
Heck if I just got the hardware wiring portion figured out, I'd be in business.. I figured since I only have one mic and no array, it'd not been big on the list. But now I've got tunes again, I'm itchy to see real-time stuff.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I was actually gonna ask you about that. I'm not even gonna bother washing mine before the trip because of the pollen and my vehicle being black. Is it automatic? I hate getting out and scrubbing...




Definitely wait to wash it when you get here. 

Splash & Dash Car Wash
10454 N Main St, Archdale, NC

I think it has an automatic, and there are a couple of gas stations right there that has automatics. This one is a minute from the Hampton Inn and 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sweet, I didn't look it up for distance but going by street address that's close to where I'm staying...not the Hampton but got good reviews. Just looked at your map, I'm right across the street from the Hampton.


----------



## Salami

ErinH said:


> How many of you guys would want a copy of my demo disc? I'm gonna try to make one for those who want one but I don't think I'll have time to burn 30-something copies.
> 
> I may also just upload the tracks for people to download before they come to the meet*. So LMK if there's anyone who would want a CD copy (I'll provide a link for those who want via PM).
> 
> *If you're not coming to the meet don't PM me about a link to the disc. I don't like to pass around this stuff freely.


I'll be there. 

A CD would be cool but a download of FLAC or some nice quality file that I can burn my own CD would be even better.





bertholomey said:


> Likewise - if you would like to get a link for download of my disc - send me a PM, and I'll provide a link. I'll also have a handful of discs burned at the meet, and I'll have a thumb drive with the tracks that can be copied to your 'puter.....


Check your email please kind sir.


----------



## claydo

subterFUSE said:


> Clay, I want your help tuning my APL1.
> I'm going to bring the Audi to the meet since the Mercedes is not finished yet. Hopefully you can show me how to work this thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No problem, your setup is a lil different, but hopefully we can figure it out!


----------



## Electrodynamic

claydo said:


> I'm with kendal.....lol, I would like a disc from each of you guys, if it's not a problem!


Same here. You guys know my email address. If not simply visit my web site. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BigAl205

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I was actually gonna ask you about that. I'm not even gonna bother washing mine before the trip because of the pollen and my vehicle being black. Is it automatic? I hate getting out and scrubbing...


If it's the one I'm thinking of, you drive up and tell them what you want, get out and leave your key, and then go inside and watch it go thru the tunnel. You get vacuum, windows cleaned, dash wiped down, and tire shine. Make sure to tell them to NOT put Armor All on your brake pedal


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> How many of you guys would want a copy of my demo disc? I'm gonna try to make one for those who want one but I don't think I'll have time to burn 30-something copies.
> 
> I may also just upload the tracks for people to download before they come to the meet*. So LMK if there's anyone who would want a CD copy (I'll provide a link for those who want via PM).
> 
> *If you're not coming to the meet don't PM me about a link to the disc. I don't like to pass around this stuff freely.





Babs said:


> Sure I imagine there's a few folks out there still in the 90's with those disk players. LOL!
> 
> I'll burn a few myself if I can get to the Mac long enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Count me in Erin and Babs, if you have new one, I'd love to hear it! The disc I got from you last year stays in my CD player in my daily driver 100% of the time! 

General invite to all, I'm roughly 30min west of Jason so anyone interested in seeing the truck, you're more than welcome to swing by either before, or after J's show. I've confirmed at some point Erin will be tuning her so she will be playing. I'll be at Jason's on the 8th.


----------



## probillygun

Greggers is now in.

) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina
30) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina
31) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
32) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - Time Machine - Massachusetts
33) Nick (Electrodynamic) - mk4 VW Jetta - North Carolina 
34) Greg (Greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA


----------



## probillygun

Greggers is now in. 

) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina
30) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina
31) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
32) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - Time Machine - Massachusetts
33) Nick (Electrodynamic) - mk4 VW Jetta - North Carolina 
34) Greg (Greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA

it never posted first time so I posted it again so now there are 2?!


----------



## claydo

Damn, this is gonna be a good one!


----------



## Babs

Greggers!!! Yeah!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Greggers!!! Yeah!!!!!!! X2


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sounds like those of us that attend the pre-meet better demo as much as possible Friday night cuz it's gonna get real on Saturday!


----------



## captainobvious

Wow, that's awesome that Greg is making it out 

This will be a great GTG. Very possible we could get our biggest turnout ever.


----------



## Babs

Trying to wrap around my strained brain on best way to facilitate demo and tunes for those of us who've abandoned disk drives. 

I think Sony's app may not be necessary to run USB stick rather than mobile device, except it will show no info on display on head unit alone.. Track up/down capability may work though I suppose.

A reasonably small demo track count on demo USB drive can allow a more selections than can be burned to CD, so that's a big pro for variety. I'll still try to burn some actual shiny round poly-carbonate things though.


----------



## Darkrider

) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
9) Alan (BigSexy) - 2015 Ford Explorer - Alabama
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS - North Carolina
30) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina
31) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
32) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - Time Machine - Massachusetts
33) Nick (Electrodynamic) - mk4 VW Jetta - North Carolina 
34) Greg (Greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA

Just a little change - my Kia will probably be completely stripped of SQ by this meet (trading it in).


----------



## Babs

Darkrider said:


> Just a little change - my Kia will probably be completely stripped of SQ by this meet (trading it in).











I really liked that car.


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Trying to wrap around my strained brain on best way to facilitate demo and tunes for those of us who've abandoned disk drives.
> 
> I think Sony's app may not be necessary to run USB stick rather than mobile device, except it will show no info on display on head unit alone.. Track up/down capability may work though I suppose.
> 
> A reasonably small demo track count on demo USB drive can allow a more selections than can be burned to CD, so that's a big pro for variety. I'll still try to burn some actual shiny round poly-carbonate things though.


You scoff at the knuckledraggers, then you admit that the demo of the 'evolved' car will be challenging  Giving you a hard time my friend. I have been thinking the same thing with my groovy little X5iii......as mentioned in the Demo thread, sitting in the vehicle to give demos is frowned upon in this establishment (Geico commercial with kid in crib.....). 

So, many won't have their own thumb drive with a 'Music' folder that has sub folders of albums in it. So you will likely have your thumb drive in the head unit, and folks will be selecting music from that drive. 

When I demoed Chad's truck....I put my thumb drive in, and we just used the remote to go up / down albums and forward to go through tracks. Of course, I only had 3 albums on it for demo purposes. And during that demo, we had a hang up where this one track (I think it was White Walls by Macklemore ) kept on playing. He moved the drive from front to rear, and I think that cleared it up......can't remember. 

Anyway....that is one way to do it if you don't want to hand folks your phone for the app or sit in with them during the demo to run the app. I've got the similar situation with the FiiO....sounds better through that versus the CD player.....the FiiO isn't that complicated that I can hand it over with some instruction to hollar if there is a problem. I'll hover around the car to make sure someone isn't just sitting there with nothing playing because the FiiO isn't being friendly.


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> A reasonably small demo track count on demo USB drive can allow a more selections than can be burned to CD, so that's a big pro for variety. I'll still try to burn some actual shiny round poly-carbonate things though.


This is about where I am, got about a dozen or so tracks picked out at the moment. Some are MP3, some FLAC, so I need to likely convert all to MP3 in order to get the most compatibility. I don't know that I have time to dig the box of CD's out, find the ones I am looking for and then rip them. The majority of my MP3's are ripped at 128k or more, so quality should be fine. If I get time I want to burn at least 1 copy to a CD for anyone without a USB drive. 



bertholomey said:


> I've got the similar situation with the FiiO....sounds better through that versus the CD player.....the FiiO isn't that complicated that I can hand it over with some instruction to hollar if there is a problem. I'll hover around the car to make sure someone isn't just sitting there with nothing playing because the FiiO isn't being friendly.


I remember your FiiO not working in my car last spring, the tablet recognized it as plugged in, but for some reason would not read anything off it. Hopefully that same problem does not happen again, worst case scenario I can plug in an RCA to 3.5mm cable (assuming I remember it) and just use that vs the USB-DAC and optical out.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I'll hover around the car to make sure someone isn't just sitting there with nothing playing because the FiiO isn't being friendly.



Is hovering frowned upon as well?


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Is hovering frowned upon as well?


Hovering shouldn't be frowned upon.....you are a little too paranoid if hovering near the car makes you feel uncomfortable


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> as mentioned in the Demo thread, sitting in the vehicle to give demos is frowned upon in this establishment


Wow, this has never been brought to my attention. I didn't know that I've been committing a demo faux pas this whole time :blush:


----------



## Babs

BigAl205 said:


> Wow, this has never been brought to my attention. I didn't know that I've been committing a demo faux pas this whole time :blush:


Sitting in car with them at least to show off some tracks I wouldn't think would be a problem, or at least to get them started. Nah that aught to be fine. 

However, rolling up the windows on a good 80 degree day, then silently poluting the air without even a warning, from the after affects of way too much fun dip so bad that it would clear the office at a land fill.. Now that might be considered something to frown upon.  I've noted that as something to avoid at all costs.


----------



## Notloudenuf

BigAl205 said:


> Wow, this has never been brought to my attention. I didn't know that I've been committing a demo faux pas this whole time :blush:


I'm gonna make the car owner (especially Jason) sit in the car with me! 

That's the only time I get to talk to people anyway.


----------



## claydo

I personally love sitting in the demos, and having folks sit in with me during their demo! It's a good way to be in yer car way too much.....but it makes it more personal, and seeing the persons reaction first hand is always worth it! Not to mention some of the conversation that goes on behind closed doors. Just gotta watch out for gassy fookers......


----------



## BigAl205

Babs said:


> However, rolling up the windows on a good 80 degree day, then silently poluting the air without even a warning, from the after affects of way too much fun dip so bad that it would clear the office at a land fill.. Now that might be considered something to frown upon.  I've noted that as something to avoid at all costs.


That only happened once, and it followed me in


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Just gotta watch out for gassy fookers......


Courtesy farts outside the car have a mind of their own. STILL laugh about your reaction:laugh:


----------



## RRizz

I am seriously considering making the trip..Im coming back from Vegas on the 3rd, so I should be recovered by then....... Weather dependent up here in Pa, of course. Even the slightest whiff of a snowflake, and its off for me.
I really wanna make it down, though. I haven't had the opportunity to re-tune since swapping the TM65's for the v2's, But its still sounding pretty sweet, Just needs some minor tweaks.


----------



## claydo

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Courtesy farts outside the car have a mind of their own. STILL laugh about your reaction:laugh:


Lmao, I kinda thought it might have been you.......but wasn't sure who dropped one on me.....



RRizz said:


> I am seriously considering making the trip..Im coming back from Vegas on the 3rd, so I should be recovered by then....... Weather dependent up here in Pa, of course. Even the slightest whiff of a snowflake, and its off for me.
> I really wanna make it down, though. I haven't had the opportunity to re-tune since swapping the TM65's for the v2's, But its still sounding pretty sweet, Just needs some minor tweaks.


Come on down dood, we usually have a helluva time, and lots of cars to check out!


----------



## Theslaking

Do most people have 3.5 or the ability to accept phones as a output device? I'm all about downloading playlist, flipping on airplane mode and listening away. I mean Tidal plays and downloads in CD quality. So most tracks you can think of can be instantly streamed and downloaded for demo purposes. No need for extra thumb drives or disc. I don't really don't USB drives at all. Most of my offline music is 320 off Napster(formerly Rhapsody). When I do critical listening I use Tidal hifi (1411kbps).


----------



## bertholomey

RRizz said:


> I am seriously considering making the trip..Im coming back from Vegas on the 3rd, so I should be recovered by then....... Weather dependent up here in Pa, of course. Even the slightest whiff of a snowflake, and its off for me.
> 
> I really wanna make it down, though. I haven't had the opportunity to re-tune since swapping the TM65's for the v2's, But its still sounding pretty sweet, Just needs some minor tweaks.



It would be fantastic to see you again - would love to hear the Z - especially with the new mid bass!



Theslaking said:


> Do most people have 3.5 or the ability to accept phones as a output device? I'm all about downloading playlist, flipping on airplane mode and listening away. I mean Tidal plays and downloads in CD quality. So most tracks you can think of can be instantly streamed and downloaded for demo purposes. No need for extra thumb drives or disc. I don't really don't USB drives at all. Most of my offline music is 320 off Napster(formerly Rhapsody). When I do critical listening I use Tidal hifi (1411kbps).



I had that issue at my buddy's house at a headphone meet - he has Tidal and said - pick anything, just type in an artist......complete blank 

But that certainly is a workable option. 

Another thing - Bill pointed out that the Park has expanded hours starting at the end of March.....08:00 AM to 07:00 PM - so you are free to get there when they open, and we can stay till they close. 

Let's keep the area near the shelter free for those who need to plug cars in and across the little parking area from the shelter maybe for those who don't have a playing system. There should be room for all. Great little hiking trail as well


----------



## Electrodynamic

RRizz said:


> I am seriously considering making the trip..Im coming back from Vegas on the 3rd, so I should be recovered by then....... Weather dependent up here in Pa, of course. Even the slightest whiff of a snowflake, and its off for me.
> I really wanna make it down, though. I haven't had the opportunity to re-tune since swapping the TM65's for the v2's, But its still sounding pretty sweet, Just needs some minor tweaks.


It would be great if you could make it down for the meet. If you end up being able to make it down be sure to shoot me an email.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I think some of you are making the cd-less format more complicated than it needs to be. Just bring a thumb drive and cd loaded with your demo music as a backup if you want to use your music playing device. Mine will play lossless files off a thumb drive and has a mini jack for portable devices. Maybe I just haven't gotten deep enough into the portable music player game to understand what some of you are dealing with when it comes to compatibility issues? I just got away from cd's last year and use 32g thumb drives with all my stuff in lossless on them. They're cheap and they work. I'll have my 8g loaded up and a condensed version of it on cd.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just a thought, .wav files on a thumb drive seems to be pretty universal. And most newer cd-less units should be able to play lossless files. And you should be able to play straight from a portable device into an aux input. It's not the end of the world if the tracks don't display on the vehicle screen for a demo. KISS usually gets the job done


----------



## Theslaking

I'm saying I have already moved past thumb drives. I know a lot of HU have compatibility issues playing music from a streaming service app on phones. Just wondering if guys going have that issue.


----------



## Babs

I'm bringing 3 things for my own demo'ing:
1. A CD
2. A thumb drive or two
3. An iPhone 6 and a lightning cord or two

I figure that aughta cover about 101% of the setups out there.


----------



## bertholomey

For demoing my BRZ - hopefully folks will have CD's, thumb drive (sometimes works through P99), iPhone, or my FiiO for the demo. 

For demoing other's cars....I'll have a CD, thumb drives, and my FiiO (3.5mm stereo output, Coax output). I'll likely have to carry a Murse to hold all of this - so I'll be ready for the snarky comments.......maybe if I can get a murse in a nice camo pattern......it won't be so bad.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> .......maybe if I can get a murse in a nice camo pattern......it won't be so bad.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I'll likely have to carry a Murse to hold all of this - so I'll be ready for the snarky comments.......maybe if I can get a murse in a nice camo pattern......it won't be so bad.



I'd recommend the Murse "Bertholomey Field Edition" in flat black.






.


----------



## chithead

Babs said:


> I'm bringing 3 things for my own demo'ing:
> 1. A CD
> 2. A thumb drive or two
> 3. An iPhone 6 and a lightning cord or two
> 
> I figure that aughta cover about 101% of the setups out there.


Unless you get in Clay's car. Then you're also gonna need some wet wipes and extra underpants.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> I'd recommend the Murse "Bertholomey Field Edition" in flat black.


I love it! I'll take one in black and one in OD Green! 

Now....the 2nd pic.....I'm lost on that one.....unless that is referring to the post-Clay demo  



chithead said:


> Unless you get in Clay's car. Then you're also gonna need some wet wipes and extra underpants.


----------



## bertholomey

HEY GUYS! 

Please let me know if you booked a room at the Hampton Inn in Archdale....

Hampton Inn High Point
10066 North Main Street
Archdale, North Carolina 27263

I should have done this earlier, but it hit me that if several people have booked there.....I may be able to get a little bit of a discount. I'm a Diamond member with Hampton. So if you booked a room directly with them or on the Hilton website - let me know, and I'll call them tomorrow (the lady was out of the office today).


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> For demoing my BRZ - hopefully folks will have CD's, thumb drive (sometimes works through P99), iPhone, or my FiiO for the demo.
> 
> For demoing other's cars....I'll have a CD, thumb drives, and my FiiO (3.5mm stereo output, Coax output). I'll likely have to carry a Murse to hold all of this - so I'll be ready for the snarky comments.......maybe if I can get a murse in a nice camo pattern......it won't be so bad.


According to an infomercial I saw all the hip people are wearing those expanding elastic "belts" now. You know the ones where you can fit your phone, wallet, car, and your whole house in and still have room for your power bar while running:surprised:Or go olskool and wear cargo shorts


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Theslaking said:


> I'm saying I have already moved past thumb drives. I know a lot of HU have compatibility issues playing music from a streaming service app on phones. Just wondering if guys going have that issue.


If you've moved past thumb drives you obviously moved past cd's before that. In that case, what if you get in a car that can only play cd's? Just giving you a hard time manMy dad talks about the days when you were "the ****" for having a 2g thumb drive. It's his way of saying just how far digital storage has come over the years. But seriously, just because something is considered "outdated" doesn't mean it doesn't still have its place. Hell I have an old gray scale Lowrance from the late 90's-early 2000's on the front of my 2016 boat that's severely outdated but isn't going anywhere until it dies because unlike the color graphs I can read it in any light day or night. And it shows me what I need to see. When it does die I have my Lowrance from the same generation that's a step below it to replace it.

OK, I'll let the thread get back on track. Still never hurts to have something that you know will work with just about anything even if it is archaic. KISS!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I love it! I'll take one in black and one in OD Green!
> 
> Now....the 2nd pic.....I'm lost on that one.....unless that is referring to the post-Clay demo



The second one is for the would-be teasers of your murse. :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well folks, I'm going to get the necessary crossovers to lowpass the doors and highpass the sails. Here's what's going on that doesn't make any sense whatsoever. 

Got FIX to calibrate last night I think and passenger side door had no midbass. Flipped rca cable and problem moved. Cable is a brand new 18ish inch Stinger 4000. Tried to recalibrate the FIX this morning and one side wouldn't calibrate. Tried my other lsa4 adapter and same thing. Tried doors and sails and doors and d-pillars. Same thing. Went straight to the c-dsp and same thing. Tested factory amp directly to doors and both sides were linear. Tested d-pillar channels off factory amp and both were linear. Left and right tweeter channels WEREN'T linear, but I went into the line level outputs of the c-dsp knowing this and just used the doors woofer and d-pillar outputs. SAME PROBLEM. I'm at a loss now. It's like this vehicle didn't want an aftermarket system. I even switched to different outputs on the dsp. All settings on the amp are where they need to be. 

Like I said, I'll revisit this later and see if I can make this work but for now I just want to get tunes back. If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears. I'm at the end of my troubleshooting rope and I can normally isolate what's wrong. This is beyond my knowledge and think it just has to do with the factory amp not liking being tapped into. 

Martin, I'll still buy that 15 from you unless someone else here wants it more than I do. I think it will make an awesome HT sub. I'll just put it up until I can use it.


----------



## Darkrider

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Well folks, I'm going to get the necessary crossovers to lowpass the doors and highpass the sails. Here's what's going on that doesn't make any sense whatsoever.
> 
> Got FIX to calibrate last night I think and passenger side door had no midbass. Flipped rca cable and problem moved. Cable is a brand new 18ish inch Stinger 4000. Tried to recalibrate the FIX this morning and one side wouldn't calibrate. Tried my other lsa4 adapter and same thing. Tried doors and sails and doors and d-pillars. Same thing. Went straight to the c-dsp and same thing. Tested factory amp directly to doors and both sides were linear. Tested d-pillar channels off factory amp and both were linear. Left and right tweeter channels WEREN'T linear, but I went into the line level outputs of the c-dsp knowing this and just used the doors woofer and d-pillar outputs. SAME PROBLEM. I'm at a loss now. It's like this vehicle didn't want an aftermarket system. I even switched to different outputs on the dsp. All settings on the amp are where they need to be.
> 
> Like I said, I'll revisit this later and see if I can make this work but for now I just want to get tunes back. If anyone has any ideas I'm all ears. I'm at the end of my troubleshooting rope and I can normally isolate what's wrong. This is beyond my knowledge and think it just has to do with the factory amp not liking being tapped into.
> 
> Martin, I'll still buy that 15 from you unless someone else here wants it more than I do. I think it will make an awesome HT sub. I'll just put it up until I can use it.


Maybe I'm not following you completely, but I will say from experience that "new cable" does not mean "perfect cable". If you moved the cable and the problem moved with it, I would expect a cable issue.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Problem solved. Couldn't have done it without help from MoparMike and Chithead on the puter end. And the constant reminder not to give up. It took some fiddling with factory amp outputs but I got both sides hammering equally well and an INCREDIBLE calibration! Something was goofy as hell and I just had to rip everything out and go back in piece by piece. The dsp, fix, and 800/8 are literally laying in the back of my Jeep unsecured. Probably oughta unhook the power and ground because the fuse blocks are dangling too! Already sounds great with just crossovers set. Time to wave the little wand around here to make the neighbors think I'm really crazy


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

We all say stuff we don't mean when we're frustrated. And I have indeed seen an rca cable bad straight out of the package.


----------



## naiku

Made a final decision on what songs I want to use to demo. If anyone wants a downloadable link to grab a copy let me know. It's a combination of MP3 and FLAC (about a 50/50 split). If I get time between now and April I may try to dig out the CD's and re-rip the MP3 to FLAC, but that may not happen.


----------



## claydo

naiku said:


> Made a final decision on what songs I want to use to demo. If anyone wants a downloadable link to grab a copy let me know. It's a combination of MP3 and FLAC (about a 50/50 split). If I get time between now and April I may try to dig out the CD's and re-rip the MP3 to FLAC, but that may not happen.



I'm down for a link Ian!


----------



## naiku

Link on its way


----------



## claydo

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> I'm down for a link Ian!


I'd like the link as well Ian when you get a chance.


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> I'd like the link as well Ian when you get a chance.


Link sent, if it does not work let me know. I sent it to Clay and it did not work for him. It might just be that it's split over 2 lines in the PM.


----------



## bertholomey

I want to do a simple thing that I think would be kind of fun / interesting. 

Whoever wants to - list what you are doing prior to the meet. I know some out there are tweaking their tune, others are doing a new install from scratch. 

Me:

1) tweak of the tune - I really like it. 

2) tweak of the headphone rig - new headphones, new tube, new silver headphone cable

3) trying to get the deck stained prior to the meet














































If you want - add what thing(s) you are getting after.


----------



## naiku

Let's see... 
Leaving tune alone, maybe.
Oil change on my vehicle
Alignment on both vehicles
Finish hard wood floors - wood putty nail holes along walls and install shoe mold.

That's about it, if I get the oil change and alignments taken care of I will be happy. If I get the floor finished the wife will be happy!


----------



## claydo

Lmao......leave the tune alone.....maybe.......sure ya will Ian, sure ya will......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Doing a full install from scratch. Nothing complicated though. 

Doing full tune and hope it all falls into place. If Steve and/or Erin is there Friday night I'll let them tell me how bad I messed up OR if I was able to pull a rabbit out of my butt in a VERY short time. I can tell without any real tuning this Jeep is far less of a train wreck for response compared the Ram so hopefully it doesn't need too much signal bending to get it "correct". 

Splitting my time between car audio stuff and fishing. The bass ain't quite on beds yet but should be when I get back from NC


----------



## captainobvious

Did a full tune on a car today. I have a good deal of build work to do that I'll be working on before the GTG, but I'm looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## ErinH

I've gotten my car mostly back together. The Mc amp is repaired and expected delivery is Wednesday so I'll have it back in time for the meet. Whew!

I got my NCSQ meet disc wrapped up this morning and have uploaded it in both apple lossless (alac) and flac format for anyone attending who would like to have a copy early (just in case you find some jams you enjoy enough to bring with you to the meet). If you do, shoot me a PM and I'll send you the link. Download the format you want and then unzip the file and put on your media of choice. Hope everyone finds a couple tracks they enjoy! I'll burn some CDs for those who want to pick one up at the meet, too.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I will only be attending the meet on Friday. My wife's birthday is the next day but I can still make it to the meet on Friday. 

I'm not sure if my new [to me] DSP will arrive in time for the meet but either way I will be coming with my doors as they sit without a subwoofer. I would have liked to have had a subwoofer playing, DSP installed and system tuned, doors deadened more, FAST rings installed, etc, but my work load is pretty big right now so it might just be me and a pair of TM65 mkII's and M25 tweeters.


----------



## claydo

That's cool Nick, be good to see ya, and ima still want a demo!


----------



## Electrodynamic

claydo said:


> That's cool Nick, be good to see ya, and ima still want a demo!


I'm bringing my own demo disk and I'll have two different volume levels for each song: One for eveyone else, and one for the Claydo demo session. :laugh:


----------



## claydo

Noice, I'll try to have it ready to wail on......lmao!


----------



## Salami

captainobvious said:


> Did a full tune on a car today.


So how does it sound? Did you get to drive it by any chance? Car is pretty damn quick. I can't wait to hear it this summer when I visit him. 

PM me if preferred.


----------



## bertholomey

Small update on the Hampton Inn High Point in Archdale. 

They typically do group rates if 10 or more rooms, and if booked months in advance. 

They are willing to go to $106 per night if you call the hotel directly and ask for the NCSQ Meet rate of $106. 

If you have already booked and your rate was much higher than this, you can cancel and book by calling the hotel directly. 336-434-5200. 

Of course - this isn't as low as what Al got at the Country Inn


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Heh, I'm staying at the Country Inn as well. It has great reviews so worth a shot.


----------



## Zippy

Erin and Ian, put me down for a CD. I'll be bringing a demo CD as well. Nils Lofgren-You, Nirvana - Man Who Sold the World, and others.


----------



## captainobvious

Salami said:


> So how does it sound? Did you get to drive it by any chance? Car is pretty damn quick. I can't wait to hear it this summer when I visit him.
> 
> PM me if preferred.



Didn't drive it, no. It was a nice looking car though.  I had a turbo charged vw gti years ago so it reminded me of that.


I think it left sounding MUCH better. There is still some work to do on the midbasses from an installation standpoint that I think could improve their performance, but overall I think the vehicle sounds very good and that we squeezed a lot of performance out of the vehicle and equipment as it sits. It is much more focused and detailed now and has a better sense of space and depth with better imaging in size and placement.

I won't bore with too much detail...or go too far OT in Jason's thread but I'll share a couple measurements to show some differences as I think this is beneficial for people to see who are trying to further their knowledge and understanding as well.

The first graph is a comparison of the frequency response of the system before (green) and after (purple). They are shown in 1/6 octave resolution on top and in greater detail in 1/24 octave resolution. This simply shows the response curve and corrections in frequency response to smooth out the curve.

*SYSTEM RESPONSE- BEFORE (GREEN) AND AFTER (PURPLE) *




This next graph shows the response comparison of the left side vs the right side BEFORE tuning. (Top graph in 1/6 octave, bottom in 1/24)

* LEFT VS RIGHT SIDE RESPONSE - BEFORE TUNING*



The final graph shows the response comparison of the left side vs the right side AFTER the tune. (Again...top graph in 1/6 octave, bottom in 1/24)

*LEFT VS RIGHT SIDE RESPONSE - AFTER TUNING*



By closely matching left side response and right side response, we ensure that imaging will be much more focused, without frequency dependent shifting or stage "pulling". It also helps to define more separation of instruments and pinpoint placement.


.


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> Small update on the Hampton Inn High Point in Archdale.
> 
> They typically do group rates if 10 or more rooms, and if booked months in advance.
> 
> They are willing to go to $106 per night if you call the hotel directly and ask for the NCSQ Meet rate of $106.
> 
> If you have already booked and your rate was much higher than this, you can cancel and book by calling the hotel directly. 336-434-5200.
> 
> Of course - this isn't as low as what Al got at the Country Inn


Yeah, I'm a Hilton Honors member also, and $106 is the going member rate. I joined Club Carlson and was able to get the room at the Country Inn for $76



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Heh, I'm staying at the Country Inn as well. It has great reviews so worth a shot.


I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> Of course - this isn't as low as what Al got at the Country Inn



Did I say Al.....I meant to say Big Sexy!


----------



## Babs

That's some lovely tuning magic Steve! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Salami

So is it okay to talk about swapping music? I have some CD's I'm looking to replace (stolen quite a few years ago plus a couple others I'm looking for.


----------



## subterFUSE

I have been telling Jason for a long time that I want to do a mixed compilation for one of these meets. I'm going to be making every effort to make that happen this time around. For anyone that likes electronic music, I promise this will be a treat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto

captainobvious said:


> The final graph shows the response comparison of the left side vs the right side AFTER the tune. (Again...top graph in 1/6 octave, bottom in 1/24)
> 
> *LEFT VS RIGHT SIDE RESPONSE - AFTER TUNING*
> 
> 
> By closely matching left side response and right side response, we ensure that imaging will be much more focused, without frequency dependent shifting or stage "pulling". It also helps to define more separation of instruments and pinpoint placement.


Just.........WOW! VERY impressive, Steve! And those measurements are taken at the listening position?!?! Inside a freakin' vehicle?!?! Even considering the 10dB increments on that graph, THAT is something special right there. I can't imagine how good this is going to sound.  Frack, I think you gents are in for a treat. OMGoodness.




subterFUSE said:


> I have been telling Jason for a long time that I want to do a mixed compilation for one of these meets. I'm going to be making every effort to make that happen this time around. For anyone that likes electronic music, I promise this will be a treat.


This SO needs to be done, man! Several of these have been put together in the past by "outside" sources, but IMO, most have been done by people with questionable taste in the "Electronic Music" genre and SQ in general. I really can see this being a treat. :thumbsup: if you don't mind just sharing the track list I would be really grateful. If it's something that I don't already have in my personal collection, I prefer to purchase all of my music if I can to at least _try_ to support the artist.


----------



## BigAl205

subterFUSE said:


> I have been telling Jason for a long time that I want to do a mixed compilation for one of these meets. I'm going to be making every effort to make that happen this time around. For anyone that likes electronic music, I promise this will be a treat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm conflicted on whether to make a cool 80's album (I know Erin probably has that covered), or just a compilation of cool stuff that I've found since we last met.


----------



## Babs

No doubt I've been sampling some of John's kickin music to test gapless playback. Good stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs

I've found a bunch and I mean a veritable cornucopia of good stuff on my Fiio so I may have a bonus demo coming as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

BigAl205 said:


> I'm conflicted on whether to make a cool 80's album (I know Erin probably has that covered), or just a compilation of cool stuff that I've found since we last met.


Yeah, Erin has the 80's & 90's fairly well covered I'd say! 

I've had this one for years as a reference, and then like Erin I would try to seek out the best individual releases of the songs or albums that I really liked...

*Like, Omigod! The '80s Pop Culture Box (Totally) Box Set (7 Discs, Amazon)*

 *Like, Omigod! The '80s Pop Culture Box (Totally) Box Set (7 CDs, @ Discogs)*



















Have also had a sh!t ton of 80's stuff from Steven Head's INCREDIBLE compilation of "AudioNutz ECA SQ Discs" from way back in the Elite Car Audio Forum days. I think there were at least 13 discs dedicated to just the 80's, and somewhere around 50 discs in total that included all genres. I cherish those discs! THANK YOU, FAZZA!

.


----------



## probillygun

John,

I'd like some Nyquist and Ace Ventura.


----------



## probillygun

RRizz said:


> I am seriously considering making the trip..Im coming back from Vegas on the 3rd, so I should be recovered by then....... Weather dependent up here in Pa, of course. Even the slightest whiff of a snowflake, and its off for me.
> I really wanna make it down, though. I haven't had the opportunity to re-tune since swapping the TM65's for the v2's, But its still sounding pretty sweet, Just needs some minor tweaks.


Be good to see you Ron! Hope you can make it!


----------



## probillygun

1) Jason - Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware
2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)
3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly and grill skills 
4) Ian - Chips and water
5) Steve- Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish 
6) Bill - Middleswarth chips; BBQ, Kettle cooked plain, and Sour cream and onion, stick on name tags 
7) Greggers - World Famous Ho Bo beans, and soon to be world famous hot dog sauce


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> I'm conflicted on whether to make a cool 80's album (I know Erin probably has that covered), or just a compilation of cool stuff that I've found since we last met.



I definitely lean toward 80's music with my meet discs but it usually is a pretty varied sampling of genres. This year's version has tracks ranging from 70's to last year. Throughout the year I'll come across a song on my iPod or on Apple Music and think "that would be a good one for a meet disc". I'll jot it down. Then when it's time to start putting it together I have something to fall back on instead of trying to remember them or throw something together last minute. 

As for the 80's stuff... obviously I'm a child of the 80's so that's what I dig the most but the truth is most of that stuff was just recorded and mastered really well. When an 80's pop song can give you a sense of space through the recording like an "audiophile" song then I'll take the 80's stuff 10x a day. 
Rad!

I enjoy what people come up with for their meet discs. I always find at least a couple songs that I hadn't heard before or totally forgot about that make me think "that's awesome". Plus new music makes the drive home more fun.


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason - *Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware* - *Flex Alert* - 

We are changing this to sandwiches instead. My wife will pick up the deli meat, cheese, buns and put them all together. She can then bring them in one go, and they will be ready for us at one time. We feel that this will be a better plan with less chances of issues the day of the meet. 

Now.....Vicki said that she will likely have some dogs ready, so Gregger's hot dog sauce will not be wasted. 

2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)
3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly and grill skills 
4) Ian - Chips and water
5) Steve- Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish 
6) Bill - Middleswarth chips; BBQ, Kettle cooked plain, and Sour cream and onion, stick on name tags 
7) Greggers - World Famous Ho Bo beans, and soon to be world famous hot dog sauce


So, bring a bag of chips, 2 Liter soda, or some type of dessert if you want.


----------



## naiku

Zippy said:


> Erin and Ian, put me down for a CD.


Will send you a link just in case I do not get around to burning any CD's



subterFUSE said:


> For anyone that likes electronic music, I promise this will be a treat.


If possible can you send me a link? I have no CD player, but would definitely like a copy of what you have.



ErinH said:


> I enjoy what people come up with for their meet discs. I always find at least a couple songs that I hadn't heard before or totally forgot about that make me think "that's awesome". Plus new music makes the drive home more fun.


This is exactly how I feel when it comes to the meet discs, it's always neat getting to hear something new.


----------



## probillygun

bertholomey said:


> 1) Jason - *Burgers, dogs, buns, flatware* - *Flex Alert* -
> 
> We are changing this to sandwiches instead. My wife will pick up the deli meat, cheese, buns and put them all together. She can then bring them in one go, and they will be ready for us at one time. We feel that this will be a better plan with less chances of issues the day of the meet.
> 
> Now.....Vicki said that she will likely have some dogs ready, so Gregger's hot dog sauce will not be wasted.
> 
> 2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)
> 3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly and grill skills
> 4) Ian - Chips and water
> 5) Steve- Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish
> 6) Bill - Middleswarth chips; BBQ, Kettle cooked plain, and Sour cream and onion, stick on name tags, Herlocher's mustard
> 7) Greggers - World Famous Ho Bo beans
> 
> So, bring a bag of chips, 2 Liter soda, or some type of dessert if you want.


Ok keeping it simple; So let's not do dogs then, and I'll have Greggers not bring hot dog sauce. Shifting gears; I'll bring Herlocher's (Penn State Tradition!) mustard for sandwiches


----------



## probillygun

Steve, you can change to Mayo for those who want that on sandwiches?


----------



## RRizz

It would be cool if some of you let the cat out of the bag so to speak, and post links to your meet tracks so those of us that just don't have time to put one together can sample them?. Pm's welcomed as well!! Just sayin


----------



## naiku

RRizz said:


> It would be cool if some of you let the cat out of the bag so to speak, and post links to your meet tracks so those of us that just don't have time to put one together can sample them?. Pm's welcomed as well!! Just sayin


I think if you look back Erin, Jason and myself have all posted saying if people want a link to the demo tracks we have to send over a PM. Putting it out there that if people are interested, to make that effort to contact us. Possibly you just missed it. 

Having said all that, PM with a link on the way.


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> I think if you look back Erin, Jason and myself have all posted saying if people want a link to the demo tracks we have to send over a PM. Putting it out there that if people are interested, to make that effort to contact us. Possibly you just missed it.
> 
> Having said all that, PM with a link on the way.




Yep. But I also want to note that I only like to provide the link to people coming to the meet. May sound stingy or silly but that's how it is.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Yep. But I also want to note that I only like to provide the link to people coming to the meet. May sound stingy or silly but that's how it is.


Nothing stingy about keeping it in the familySharing music online falls in a gray area and we have to be careful about it.


----------



## sqnut

captainobvious said:


> The final graph shows the response comparison of the left side vs the right side AFTER the tune. (Again...top graph in 1/6 octave, bottom in 1/24)
> 
> *LEFT VS RIGHT SIDE RESPONSE - AFTER TUNING*
> 
> 
> 
> By closely matching left side response and right side response, we ensure that imaging will be much more focused, without frequency dependent shifting or stage "pulling". It also helps to define more separation of instruments and pinpoint placement.
> 
> 
> .


I'm not sure if I've seen a finals winner post a picture of their handiwork here, thanks Steve. I'm curious if the L/R was done by measurements alone or measurements and ears?

Most folks here tune with RTA's and for them, beyond the L/R balance, there is something else there, that I feel is very relevant. The graphs are at 10 db resolution and if we were to make these 5 or say 2 db resolution, we would see that the graph would show +/- 1-3 db peaks and dips all along the way. 

A lot of people get caught up smoothing out the curve while the fact is, that an over smooth graph, even on a good base line, sounds thin and flat. One looses all sense of dynamics. These mini peaks and dips come from both, the acceptable response of the car and by tweaking the tonality by ear, and are vital in creating the real and dynamic sound.

Looks like this event is going to be a great success, hope everyone has a ball.


----------



## claydo

Would be cool if you could make it mr. nut.....lol, I know you're right around the corner......I gots jokes.....lmao. Seriously tho.....it's a great gathering of quality cars, and folks.......would be worth the flight if you could shop for bargains.......


----------



## sqnut

claydo said:


> Would be cool if you could make it mr. nut.....lol, I know you're right around the corner......I gots jokes.....lmao. Seriously tho.....it's a great gathering of quality cars, and folks.......would be worth the flight if you could shop for bargains.......


Thanks for the invite, I'd love to attend. Realistically however, we plan to visit the son who is working in Canada, sometime Sept / Oct, if I manage to squeeze time off. If anything is happening around that time, you can bet I'll hop across. I would love to hear your car for the visceral impact


----------



## claydo

sqnut said:


> Thanks for the invite, I'd love to attend. Realistically however, we plan to visit the son who is working in Canada, sometime Sept / Oct, if I manage to squeeze time off. If anything is happening around that time, you can bet I'll hop across. I would love to hear your car for the visceral impact



That would be cool, if it's gonna work out for ya, let us know! I'm sure for a special visitor from around the world, we could get a few guys together, or if not, I would definitely enjoy dinner and a good ol listening session. It's always fun to meet folks and put faces with the names.

Oh, and I always enjoy demoing the car, to anyone who is interested! I'm sure we'd have fun exploring the "thrill ride" tracks, as well as the more subdued musical selections....


----------



## sqnut

claydo said:


> That would be cool, if it's gonna work out for ya, let us know! I'm sure for a special visitor from around the world, we could get a few guys together, or if not, I would definitely enjoy dinner and a good ol listening session. It's always fun to meet folks and put faces with the names.




If it works out, I'll let you know for sure. As you said, it would be cool to meet up and put faces to names. If I go to Canada, I am going to take out 2-3 days for a US trip. I have to visit TN to meet my Obi Wan Kenobi, NC is a short drive from Chattanooga.



claydo said:


> Oh, and I always enjoy demoing the car, to anyone who is interested! I'm sure we'd have fun exploring the "thrill ride" tracks, as well as the *more subdued musical selections*....


You mean sissy music, right?


----------



## claydo

sqnut said:


> You mean sissy music, right?



Lmao....naw man, I have pretty broad tastes, I may be an old metal head, but I like some variety!


----------



## unix_usr

Really wish I could make it - cars nowhere near ready but it'd at least make for a great road trip and April 7th just happens to be my birthday! ... so I run it by the wifey (who thankfully supports my habit albeit without any involvement on her part) only to find out she's planned a 4 day trip to vegas with show tickets a possible super car rental leaving Monday the 10th... maybe next year or maybe some other meet. I'm closer to Detroit Michigan (actually live in Canada across the border in "south Detroit "). I've got the space/venue and would love to host something like this even but any mention of car audio around these parts always prompts the first question of "how many watts you got in there?" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Wish you could make it unix, but sounds like the wifey has the fun quota bout full......lol. I'm tickled to be close to this, as Jason's meets are an epic gathering of great folks who love the hobby, who happen to have a damn fine assortment of cars as well. I feel lucky to be involved, everytime!


----------



## Babs

Just in case someone was interested.. 99RS

Nevermind. A nice gal picked it up for her truck.  Gone. Money in the PayPal account is a dangerous thing.


----------



## naiku

Electrodynamic said:


> I will only be attending the meet on Friday.


Dang it. I won't be there Friday. 

Can anyone who will be there Friday try to get some information from Nick about the 3" prototype mids? Those may be the solution I am looking for but there is no information out there yet.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

It says Ian made a post 44 min ago. When I click on last page, I can only see Clay's post from yesterday. Any Moderators know of more glitches on the forum?

Oh, I see posts again! I don't want to miss anything.


----------



## Babs

Electrodynamic said:


> I will only be attending the meet on Friday. My wife's birthday is the next day but I can still make it to the meet on Friday.



Make sure you hit me up Nick since I missed you last time. And I'd like your thoughts how I did with the mk1's. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles

sqnut said:


> I would love to hear your car for the visceral impact


When I got my first audition in Clays car, it immediately reminded me of this...


----------



## claydo

Seems a bit of this thread is missing......guess the forum quirks continue.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Looks like the forum is borked again. Can't see the latest posts to this thread.

Edit: And there they showed up...


----------



## claydo

Woohoo.......heelbeely fixed it!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

naiku said:


> Dang it. I won't be there Friday.
> 
> Can anyone who will be there Friday try to get some information from Nick about the 3" prototype mids? Those may be the solution I am looking for but there is no information out there yet.


Ian, would you like some free samples?


----------



## naiku

Nice, I can see the replies again!! I kept seeing there were some, but the last showing was Erin's post from a few days ago.



High Resolution Audio said:


> Ian, would you like some free samples?


What sort of free samples?


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Well things have taken a turn for the worse! I went the course of using the factory HU because it seemed to be the best course since all the car functions are there. For the past two weeks the audio functions have been dodgy, and this morning I could not get the audio feature to stay on. Honda was pretty cool to honor the warranty with no exception to the install, but in talking with the tech who was really interested in my install, (wondering if he even mentioned the install to the service manager), anyway, he said that he has replaced quite a few of these and actually said it would be better if I went to some sort of carputer. He did seem to have a knowledge of car audio.

So now what? Honda says they can have a replacement in a week (possibly longer). I have the JL FiX connected to the HU, Then FiX optical to the TwK D8 then to the amps. I am now in search of a solution. Replace the factory HU and be in this situation again in a few years, and out of warranty @ $1,400.00? 

No room to install an aftermarket HU.

Nobody to be mad with, just an overall sense of frustration.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Frank, if you don't have a music playing source of some kind to plug directly into the processor I would get you an inexpensive (not cheap as in junk) headunit and have it stuffed somewhere for temp use. Someone in our group might even have one that they'd be willing to let you borrow for a couple days. Wish I had one I could bring...


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Yeah, I have access to my old Alpine 9887, I gave it to a friend and he says I can have it back. 

I am really contemplating picking up the JL Media Master, It has the features I want, BT and USB, Decent size screen, KNOB. Biggest problem is the Twk nor the FiX have RCA inputs and that's all the MM100 has. The size and mounting of the MM100 would find a perfect home in my console. And an IP 66 rating to boot! won't have to worry about spilling my coffee!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

naiku said:


> Nice, I can see the replies again!! I kept seeing there were some, but the last showing was Erin's post from a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of free samples?


From Nick .....the 3" prototype mids? I can ask him for you? lol


----------



## naiku

High Resolution Audio said:


> From Nick .....the 3" prototype mids? I can ask him for you? lol


I thought it was something like that.. absolutely ask him! I get the feeling they are going to be perfect in my kick panels. Thanks.


----------



## Theslaking

EeeDeeEye said:


> When I got my first audition in Clays car, it immediately reminded me of this...


Clay, you should throw a tape deck in and try this. I'll bring the Maxwell mixtape!


----------



## sqnut

EeeDeeEye said:


> When I got my first audition in Clays car, it immediately reminded me of this...


That is exactly why I want the audition, because my jalopy doesn't do that, and because the grass is always greener on the other side. This thread didn't work for me yesterday.


----------



## claydo

Theslaking said:


> Clay, you should throw a tape deck in and try this. I'll bring the Maxwell mixtape!



Lmao....I used to have an alpine, great deck, but was a tape eater from hell......


----------



## claydo

Yes mr nut, the thread was dead for 8 or 10 hours I think......I'm very glad hillbilly fixed it!

And the cobalt definitely has a healthy dose of volume built into it......it will pin yer ears back....lol, and the addition of the apl1 has it singing sweeter than ever!


----------



## claydo

Oh, and Frank, hate to hear of your dead headunit troubles......hope you get it resolved!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm hoping my rig kicks the doors down and comes out swinging for its debut. I'm pretty happy with how just the 2-way front is sounding. Still has a twinge of a raw sound in the tonality with heavy metal and harder rock, but a little heat in the curve ain't always a bad thing...right Clay?And the driver and passenger side are pretty close to each other according to the RTA. It's "driving tacks" on the imaging. It was a real mess before I started and have the screenshots to prove it. Now that the front end is about there it's time to introduce rears and sub into the mix. Hopefully some more talented ears can help me get the small kinks worked out of the tune. I got the hard part done by straightening out the tangled mess with l/r eq.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

So I am outta my funk, talked to my local shop this morning and they were so very cool, they are going to let me borrow their demo MM100s! The demo is at another store and they are removing it from the display and having it delivered to the store. 

I am going to buy one of those micro amps for power sport markets, around 20 watts or so.

So basically add the MM100 in the console, connected to the micro amp and from there straight to the FiX and the rest of the gear. No need to re-configure the entire install, just add these two up-stream and done. Hope to have it completed before the GTG


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> And the cobalt definitely has a healthy dose of volume built into it......it will pin yer ears back....


Unfortunately, that Maxell ad was the closest image I could find to what it's really like. If I was an artist, I would have added blood coming out of the guys eyes and ears 

I'm by no means saying that Clays car sounds harsh... quite the opposite. I found it very musical, but, it just happens to get LOUD AS HELL!!! The only other car I've listened to that is capable of that kind of volume is Kirk P's... and I believe Clay and Kirk use some of the same drivers.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I'm by no means saying that Clays car sounds harsh... quite the opposite. I found it very musical said:


> Without a doubt! I was blown away! The first time I heard Clay play the fireworks track I was speechless, mostly because my diaphragm could not overcome the pressure caused by those subs. Couldn't distinguish if it was the ones in his trunk or those monsters he has in his doors.
> 
> I remember getting in his car and it was like REVELATOR! IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## BigAl205

) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Mike (Velozity) - 2008 Toyota Sequoia or 2003 Nissan 350Z (if it's done) - New Jersey
5) Terry (MrGreen83) - 2014 Nissan Maxima - Virginia
6) Jeremy (theslaking) - 2001 Maxima - New York
7) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
8) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
:bigcry:
10) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
11) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
12) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
13) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
14) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
15) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
16) John (subterFUSE) - 2012 Mercedes S63 AMG - SC
17) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) - '16 Mustang - ATL
18) Ranjith (Kraken) - 2016 Accord
19) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
21) Russ (DBlevel) - doubt it - NC
22) Casey (casey) - 1995 Integra - NC
23) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
24) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
25) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
26) John & Dan (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370z - West 'By God' Virginia
27) Dustin (dgr932) - 2005 Silverado - Pennsylvania
28) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
29) Forrest (darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 (probably) - North Carolina
30) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina
31) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
32) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - Time Machine - Massachusetts
33) Nick (Electrodynamic) - mk4 VW Jetta - North Carolina 
34) Greg (Greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra - PA

I hate to be 'that guy', but I'm not gonna be able to attend.


----------



## ErinH

Well, dang. ?


----------



## Babs

Ah dang it Al 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## claydo

EeeDeeEye said:


> Unfortunately, that Maxell ad was the closest image I could find to what it's really like. If I was an artist, I would have added blood coming out of the guys eyes and ears
> 
> I'm by no means saying that Clays car sounds harsh... quite the opposite. I found it very musical, but, it just happens to get LOUD AS HELL!!! The only other car I've listened to that is capable of that kind of volume is Kirk P's... and I believe Clay and Kirk use some of the same drivers.





Locomotive Tech said:


> Without a doubt! I was blown away! The first time I heard Clay play the fireworks track I was speechless, mostly because my diaphragm could not overcome the pressure caused by those subs. Couldn't distinguish if it was the ones in his trunk or those monsters he has in his doors.
> 
> I remember getting in his car and it was like REVELATOR! IN YOUR FACE!



Thanks for the kind words guys! I'm glad some folks dig it the same way I do. Eric, it's funny you should mention Kirk's old ride (was shocked he sold it) as that was what I was after in the current iteration of the cobalt, that thing wailed, yet was still way smooth in the response, and about as "technically" sound as you could get! We weren't actually using any of the same drivers, other than last I heard it his tweets were morels, just different models. His midbass and subs are way out of my league pricing wise, and his levels of available power were way above mine as well, but I still targeted his overall volumetric levels of impact and slam while trying to hold on to a level of realism that his car did so masterfully.......I've gotten very close, but his tuning talent for technical damn near perfection has eluded me....lol, and the new eq helps, but not to the level required for the competitive domination he displayed for several years with that thing.......as you can tell, I loved that car! I hope I have it setup to bring it for you guys again this year, as usual I'm sincerely hoping for a good showing of my work!

Frank, I'm glad you've found a solution!

And on another note, got dang it al! Yer not coming??


----------



## naiku

naiku said:


> Let's see...
> Leaving tune alone, maybe.
> Oil change on my vehicle
> Alignment on both vehicles
> Finish hard wood floors - wood putty nail holes along walls and install shoe mold.


Well, oil change done on both vehicles, alignment done on one and booked for the other. Annoyingly found a coolant leak on my car while changing the oil, but it's slow enough I think should be fine (suspect it's the thermostat).

Floors are not finished yet, started filling the holes, it's just slow going.

And Clay, I have not touched the tune..... But, there is still a week to go! :laugh:


----------



## subterFUSE

Clays stereo will melt your face off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

subterFUSE said:


> Clays stereo will melt your face off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmao.....I've had the volume and impact down for a while, hoping the addition of the apl will help with impressing more of the technical crowd, my staging and technical aspects have always been decent to me, but a good dose of improvement has been added in these areas, so I'm really hoping to send the guys who don't care for the "pin yer ears back" aspect away a little happier with the finer nuances and levels of detail this piece of gear has helped add to my system. Some folks just don't listen at high volume, and revel instead in the technical representation of music, and I hope I can impress those folks, if just a little bit.......yeah, I'm looking at you John, Steve, Jason, and the toughest nut to crack........Mic. If I can shorten Mic's "areas that need some work" critique after his demo, I'll probably do a lil happy dance! Erin, I left you off this list, just because your highly analytical, yet still fight the urges to turn it loose and just boogie!! 



Aaaand, I'm now gonna shut my mouth to try not to heighten any expectations which may lead to disappointment come demo time.............


----------



## subterFUSE

I was just sayin it jams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

No output problems for sure. Haha 

I want the remote for the demo though. Hahaha. I want to save the ears to evaluate the tune APL goodness. THEN, we'll boogie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> No output problems for sure. Haha
> 
> I want the remote for the demo though. Hahaha. I want to save the ears to evaluate the tune APL goodness. THEN, we'll boogie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't worry Scott, there's now a central mounted volume knob.....so I won't be able to hog the volume control anymore.....lol.


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Erin, I left you off this list, just because your highly analytical, yet still fight the urges to turn it loose and just boogie!!



I ain't never been scared to jam. I had two 15's, remember? And the two 10's up front ain't too shabby, either.  

But, yea, keeping the volume pegged during an entire demo ain't really my style. I'm more for a dynamic system that can make my eyelids *pop* at low volumes rather than just keep them peeled back. When the snare is hit, I want to feel the impact of it. Torque vs horsepower, yaknow? Besides, I gotta save my hearing for the rest of my time demoing, lol. 

*And just to be clear, I'm not saying your system can't do that. * I still think the setup you came to finals with as a spectator in 2014 was one of the better ones I heard that weekend.


----------



## ErinH

Home sweet home! Gains are set, tune is fresh. Erin is happy. Yippee!!!


----------



## claydo

Ooof, dats a pretty backside if I've ever seen one....mmmmm.


----------



## Babs

And just in time! Perfect timing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205

Reminds me of that AC/DC song "Back in Mac"


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> Reminds me of that AC/DC song "Back in Mac"


Oh, yea? That must be one of their b-sides I haven't heard yet.


----------



## bertholomey

That looks really good Clay. I'm looking forward to getting a thorough demo my friend. 

My car is as it is - nothing more I can do to it before the meet. You all are welcome to it - I'll get you started, and you can rock whatever you want (at the moment I'm thoroughly enjoying an amazing Jewish Cellist ). 

It seems that most everyone has made some changes to their systems since the Fall - so try to take a listen to all of them. 

Al - it would break my ❤ that you aren't going to be here, but hopefully I'll still be able to hang out with you in TX.....though you won't get to hear the Hebrew playing the giant violin in my car


----------



## BigAl205

Yeah, I hate that nobody will get an opportunity to see me trying to get in and out of your cool-looking micro machine


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, I hate that nobody will get an opportunity to see me trying to get in and out of your cool-looking micro machine


LOL. Now _that _was funny.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Erin - we get to look at Bale do that with his eyebrows every time we look at this thread in Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

So I've got a tune going called "Don't muck it up" literally.. Captain coined the name. So it's in stand-by since I started on one yesterday and got through just the mids and tweets re-EQ. Dudes I'll be anxious to hear what you guys think.. Good and bad. I do believe though it's best I've ever run in this car. The rebuild started after this meet last year. Finally done! Much much suffering and learning, cutting and sanding and gluing and carpeting and deadening. The room for improvement is still biggest room in the house but man I'm digging it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, I hate that nobody will get an opportunity to see me trying to get in and out of your cool-looking micro machine


Heh, I have issues getting in and out of cars that are really low to the ground. If people hear me cuss as I'm getting in it's probably because I hit my head on the roof:surprised:


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Babs said:


> So I've got a tune going called "Don't muck it up" literally.. Captain coined the name. So it's in stand-by since I started on one yesterday and got through just the mids and tweets re-EQ. Dudes I'll be anxious to hear what you guys think.. Good and bad. I do believe though it's best I've ever run in this car. The rebuild started after this meet last year. Finally done! Much much suffering and learning, cutting and sanding and gluing and carpeting and deadening. The room for improvement is still biggest room in the house but man I'm digging it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Followed your build from day 1 on DIYMA and you have finished in time for the Meet. Al be it the following meet, but hey.....it's a great learning experience. The pillars are stellar. You took your time and did everything right. Hopefully, you will let me sit in her and take a listen.


----------



## Babs

High Resolution Audio said:


> Followed your build from day 1 on DIYMA and you have finished in time for the Meet. Al be it the following meet, but hey.....it's a great learning experience. The pillars are stellar. You took your time and did everything right. Hopefully, you will let me sit in her and take a listen.



Certainly. All welcome. Should have seen the service guy at Honda do a double take. So I gave him a demo. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> So I've got a tune going called "Don't muck it up" literally.. Captain coined the name. So it's in stand-by since I started on one yesterday and got through just the mids and tweets re-EQ. Dudes I'll be anxious to hear what you guys think.. Good and bad. I do believe though it's best I've ever run in this car. The rebuild started after this meet last year. Finally done! Much much suffering and learning, cutting and sanding and gluing and carpeting and deadening. The room for improvement is still biggest room in the house but man I'm digging it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can't wait to hear it! I used Steve's half hour ear tune on mine from the last one to work with and improve on once I got measurement equipment. Now that I somewhat know what I'm doing it's all gravy. It really does take a while to really get one dialed in even when you have the right tools.


----------



## bertholomey

So far - this is what the weather may look like. 










Reminder - for those couple guys driving up from the South - avoid whatever area that is in Atlanta near Buckhead.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Jason, you must be getting excited. If everyone makes it will it be the biggest turn out so far?


----------



## Electrodynamic

I got my room at the Hampton Inn for Friday night. I'm good to go!


----------



## subterFUSE

Atlanta is best avoided permanently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Electrodynamic said:


> I got my room at the Hampton Inn for Friday night. I'm good to go!


Are you going to make it Saturday, too? I thought you stated in an earlier post only Friday night?


----------



## Babs

Electrodynamic said:


> I got my room at the Hampton Inn for Friday night. I'm good to go!



Like I said. I'll be interested to hear your take on how I did with those TM65's. I've got midbass for days. It's crazy. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic

High Resolution Audio said:


> Are you going to make it Saturday, too? I thought you stated in an earlier post only Friday night?


No Saturday, only Friday all day, afternoon, and night, and then I'm sleeping at the hotel Friday night and going home Saturday after I wake up. Saturday is my wife's birthday so I'm headed home as soon as I wake up.


----------



## claydo

Electrodynamic said:


> No Saturday, only Friday all day, afternoon, and night, and then I'm sleeping at the hotel Friday night and going home Saturday after I wake up. Saturday is my wife's birthday so I'm headed home as soon as I wake up.


Oh snap, wifey's bday......yeah, you need to arrive home early Saturday for sho! If momma ain't happy and all........


----------



## mumbles

subterFUSE said:


> Atlanta is best avoided permanently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed... unfortunately I have no choice


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I had a few scary moments in Atlanta last time I was there. Then again, here in Little Rock these days going into town is like playing Russian Roulette.


----------



## bertholomey

I called the Park today to verify some things. 

The park hours are 8:00 AM - 8:00 PM, but we need to be out of the shelter by 7:30 PM. 

The bathrooms will be open, and the electricity will be on (if I get a chance later this week, I'll verify that). 

So we should be good to go - the address is in the first post to this thread. 

I'm working on a spot for dinner on Saturday for those who are interested. It will either be a burger place that is not very expensive and pretty fast or it will be a steakhouse kind of place that will be a little more pricey (depending on what you order), and be a little slower. If I go that route - would be cool to get a ballpark count of who would be interested in that so a reservation might be made. 


*BIG REMINDER*



Please follow the speed limit signs in the park - I have been chased down before going 35 through there. They have constructed mountain speed humps.....that I can get over in the BRZ......but still, people drive too fast between the humps....and they will get ya.....


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> They have constructed mountain speed humps.....that I can get over in the BRZ


How big are the speed humps? I think my car might be lower than yours... hoping I don't scrape on them. That's never a fun sound.


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> How big are the speed humps? I think my car might be lower than yours... hoping I don't scrape on them. That's never a fun sound.


I didn't measure them, but I got over them without any issue and mine is pretty low. We will have to see - if you scrape over the 1st one....then we will have to see if you will be able to drive around them.


----------



## naiku

Sounds good, I can try the diagonal approach as well!! We have some pretty large ones around here that I can get over, so hopefully they are not any bigger than those.


----------



## captainobvious

Good heads up there Jason. And I'm in for dinner Saturday evening wherever that may be. Steakhouse or brew pub would be excellent but I'm game for whatever you choose.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm always up for dinner. Hope my vehicle can make it over those speed bumps


----------



## Notloudenuf

I'm in for dinner as well. Assuming Jeremy is still going put down 2 for my name.


----------



## bertholomey

Ok, good deal. We will likely go to Liberty Steakhouse in High Point for those who want to join. We will likely leave the park between 7:00 and 7:30 to get to the restaurant at 8:00. They have call ahead seating (no reservations on Saturday night), so we will call before heading over. There is plenty of parking, so that won't be a problem. 

Here is the website with the location in High Point. 

Liberty Bar and Grill High Point

I figure there will likely be 10-15 of us that might be going.


----------



## claydo

I'm in for dinner too! I'll try not to spill anything.......


----------



## Babs

Looks great.. I'm in.


----------



## Zippy

I'm in for dinner as well. CDs are ready and final cleaning of my RAV4 is under way. I can't wait.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Put me down for the Liberty as well, you recommended that to Susan and I last year, those who havent been, won't be dissappointed.

Hotel Booked!, Hoping to get some serious education this go around.


----------



## subterFUSE

I'm in for dinner.


----------



## bertholomey

Photobucket Test


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Photobucket Test


Works.. And it's gorgeous


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Works.. And it's gorgeous


Was using Picassa for a long time to post pics because I got frustrated with Photobucket at the time....well, Picassa became Google Photos, and that has become very frustrating, so back to a new and improved Photobucket  I'm going to post up the rear deck project in my BRZ build log when I have time.


----------



## mumbles

I can't possibly miss this GTG, but my system will likely not be finished... again  If I do manage to get the system playable, it certainly won't have a tune  

So, if anyone feels an uncontrollable urge to help me tune my Helix Pro, I'll buy dinner! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again, meeting some new (to me) folks and listening to some great systems! Wish me luck on mine!!!


----------



## subterFUSE

I will have my tuning gear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

subterFUSE said:


> I will have my tuning gear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Babs

EeeDeeEye said:


> I can't possibly miss this GTG, but my system will likely not be finished... again  If I do manage to get the system playable, it certainly won't have a tune
> 
> So, if anyone feels an uncontrollable urge to help me tune my Helix Pro, I'll buy dinner!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone again, meeting some new (to me) folks and listening to some great systems! Wish me luck on mine!!!


If I can, time permitting, I'll help as well.


----------



## mumbles

Babs said:


> If I can, time permitting, I'll help as well.


Thanks Scott... I am using TM65's and SB12's as well, so it should sound just like your Honda, right?


----------



## Babs

EeeDeeEye said:


> Thanks Scott... I am using TM65's and SB12's as well, so it should sound just like your Honda, right?



Don't short change it by shooting for my humble ride. Hehehe  Will be interested how your response is looking from those drivers though for sure. I had to fight scratch and wrestle with midbass region myself. I blame the installer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Don't short change it by shooting for my humble ride. Hehehe  Will be interested how your response is looking from those drivers though for sure. I had to fight scratch and wrestle with midbass region myself. I blame the installer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I blame my installer too. That guy is a real hack:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

EeeDeeEye said:


> So, if anyone feels an uncontrollable urge to help me tune my Helix Pro, I'll buy dinner!


Like the other guys, I'm always down to lend a hand. And you don't even have to buy me dinner. I do take payment in cuddles, though.


----------



## ErinH

Just a quick reminder to anyone coming to the meet who wants a digital copy of my meet disc, shoot me a PM and I'll send you a download link. 

To those with CD players, I've got a small stack of demo discs already burned and I'm hoping to get some more finished before I head out. So I should have you covered. Hope everyone enjoys the selection.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Old School all the way for me. CD's up the keester. I'll probably be bringing several hundred. 

I like the idea of burning the best of the best on one CD. Probably easier and faster to demo with........put one in and press play and skip. As long as its done in high res.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Like the other guys, I'm always down to lend a hand. And you don't even have to buy me dinner. I do take payment in cuddles, though.


I'm gonna need an experienced pair of ears to help dial in my rears. Gonna have to pass on the man cuddles tho...:surprised:

I'd like the cd version of your demo so I can have them for my hard copy records.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm gonna need an experienced pair of ears to help dial in my rears. Gonna have to pass on the man cuddles tho...:surprised:
> 
> I'd like the cd version of your demo so I can have them for my hard copy records.


Done and done. See you Friday, Chris!


----------



## claydo

I tried to make the download work erin, to no avail.....lol, I suck at computers......willing to cuddle for a hard copy......


----------



## Electrodynamic

Erin I'm also putting in a formal request for an actual CD on Friday. 

No man cuddles needed...unless you want to.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I better get there early Saturday, I'd love some great demo cd's! I listen to every single one I got last year on a weekly basis.


----------



## claydo

Demo cds rock!


----------



## ErinH

Cuddles for everyone!!!


----------



## Babs

Hey dang it!! I wanna cuddle too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio

May I officially request one as well, Erin, Please? 

1 CD = 1 Cuddle


----------



## bbfoto

Oh boy, this is turning into a completely different type of "Get Together", LOL.


----------



## mumbles

ErinH said:


> Like the other guys, I'm always down to lend a hand. And you don't even have to buy me dinner. I do take payment in cuddles, though.


Well... I... uh... uh... okay 



bbfoto said:


> Oh boy, this is turning into a completely different type of "Get Together", LOL.


Roll with it...


----------



## Babs




----------



## Craig

I have taken Friday off, so I hope to make it up with no issues!

My cars axles are REALLY bad right now, so any speeds over 65 MPH and the car is shaking pretty bad. My Raxles should be here tomorrow, so I may try and get at least one of them in before I come up Friday, I just worry about getting my car up and then potentially running into an issue getting everything back together. Murphy's law is always in full effect for cars. Replacing my sub-frame mount turned from a 15 min job into a 4 hour job and about $50 to buy taps and die's (mainly because I was an idiot). I may just hold off until Sunday to tackle them and just hope nothing goes wrong. 

If anyone is willing to help me tune my MiniDSP, it would be greatly appreciated! I think my car sounds like trash right now, so anyone worried about their tune sounding bad, can just listen to mine (I have no idea what I'm doing). A-pillars are also horribly unfinished, but I think I want to change how the mids are mounted. I will be taking any and all advice. 

See everyone there!


----------



## naiku

Craig said:


> Replacing my sub-frame mount turned from a 15 min job into a 4 hour job


This is so much my car when I work on it. Every. Single. Time. Just got back from taking it for an alignment, changed the oil last Saturday and am hoping to at least get the inside clean before Saturday. 

Is anyone driving down Saturday morning? I am planning to leave the house around 5am, aiming to be at the park by 10ish.

Looking forward to having some people listen to my work and give any feedback, positive or otherwise. But, mostly I am looking forward to catching up with a great bunch of people.


----------



## crackinhedz

I'll be driving down Saturday myself...see ya all there!


----------



## mumbles

naiku said:


> This is so much my car when I work on it. Every. Single. Time.


Sounds like me... something always seems to crop up. Yesterday, putting my 6.5 in the door and got too close to the metal and pulled the magnet into the door. Of course I over compensated and yanked the speaker into my chest, boogering up the dust cap


----------



## ErinH

Got my car some new shoes and an alignment. She drives sooooo much better now. Will make the drive up a lot more quiet and less bumpy.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Got my car some new shoes and an alignment. She drives sooooo much better now. Will make the drive up a lot more quiet and less bumpy.


Nothing like new kicks for the ride.


----------



## claydo

EeeDeeEye said:


> Sounds like me... something always seems to crop up. Yesterday, putting my 6.5 in the door and got too close to the metal and pulled the magnet into the door. Of course I over compensated and yanked the speaker into my chest, boogering up the dust cap



Dammit........lmao. Sounds like something I'd do.......


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> Dammit........lmao. Sounds like something I'd do.......


I got it fixed, but stuff like that happens all the time... one more thing to deal with in my growing list of things to do before I head out.


----------



## bertholomey

Any of you fellers driving East on I40 on Friday.....there will be some snow in the mountains, so be careful.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

ErinH said:


> I've gotten my car mostly back together. The Mc amp is repaired and expected delivery is Wednesday so I'll have it back in time for the meet. Whew!
> 
> I got my NCSQ meet disc wrapped up this morning and have uploaded it in both apple lossless (alac) and flac format for anyone attending who would like to have a copy early (just in case you find some jams you enjoy enough to bring with you to the meet). If you do, shoot me a PM and I'll send you the link. Download the format you want and then unzip the file and put on your media of choice. Hope everyone finds a couple tracks they enjoy! I'll burn some CDs for those who want to pick one up at the meet, too.


Did the Mc Amp show up today as scheduled?


----------



## ErinH

High Resolution Audio said:


> Did the Mc Amp show up today as scheduled?


Yep. I actually got it last Thursday.

I posted about it last week but with all the chatter recently I know it's easy to miss posts in between. But, yep, I got it. Installed and tuned. I really like how the car sounds... biased opinion is that it sounds better than it ever has. Stage is more layered, tonality is more 'natural'. There's a level of detail I've never had before ... I'll avoid all the audiophile yadda-yadda so I can keep the eye rolls to a minimum. But suffice it to say, I'm really happy with the state my civic is in now. I think it's the most "done" it's ever been. lol


----------



## ErinH

Craig said:


> If anyone is willing to help me tune my MiniDSP, it would be greatly appreciated!


You've got a lot of folks there who will be happy to help. Just don't let us forget. Some of us tend to talk more at these meets than listen/demo. I'm guilty. I _know_ Clay is as well. lol


----------



## claydo

Lol, I'm well known to be a gum flapper.........


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Any of you fellers driving East on I40 on Friday.....there will be some snow in the mountains, so be careful.


I'll be turning NE at Knoxville to avoid 40 between Knoxville and Greensboro. I hate that curvy stretch of road between Knoxville and Asheville, but probably wouldn't be near as bad since I'm not driving a pig anymore. This Jeep actually handles quite well in corners. It's the traffic in that stretch between Knoxville and Greensboro I'm really not fond of. It's as if there's a law that you're not supposed to stay in the same lane for more than half a mile...even if it's the slow lane, and then run up someone's ass, go around them, then slow down to below speed limit after cutting them off


----------



## ErinH

the best thing about the mountain is the backside... putting the car in neutral and hitting 90mph blowing past all those slow folks.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> the best thing about the mountain is the backside... putting the car in neutral and hitting 90mph blowing past all those slow folks.


Heh, I don't like getting pulled over. The Ram was geared low with 3.92's in the rear with the HEMI up front so it never shifted in those mountains. Just walked right up them. Even held its speed in OD going down them for the most part. Might have to use the paddle shifters in the mountains with this less powerful but MUCH more fuel efficient drive line I have now. I hate it when a tranny is constantly "hunting".


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> the best thing about the mountain is the backside... putting the car in neutral and hitting 90mph blowing past all those slow folks.



Yeah from Asheville over is pretty doggone straight and quick. Gotta watch for the man though. I think it's something like 2:45 min door to door on maps, but I usually make it in 2:20ish. I will be considering some maintenance items afterwards though.. Tires, shocks.. Clutch. She's knocking on that 100k door big time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio

ErinH said:


> Yep. I actually got it last Thursday.
> 
> I posted about it last week but with all the chatter recently I know it's easy to miss posts in between. But, yep, I got it. Installed and tuned. I really like how the car sounds... biased opinion is that it sounds better than it ever has. Stage is more layered, tonality is more 'natural'. There's a level of detail I've never had before ... I'll avoid all the audiophile yadda-yadda so I can keep the eye rolls to a minimum. But suffice it to say, I'm really happy with the state my civic is in now. I think it's the most "done" it's ever been. lol


There was a few times that people were posting but, I couldn't see posts. I must have missed it. 

Anyway, I'm glad it came in time and it sounds like the unit is running on all cylinders. I'm glad you are happy with it and that the tune is spot on. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone and listening to some cars.

I'll be leaving tomorrow morning 5 AM. It might take at least 16 hours of just driving + with stops for fuel, food, and rest. Might sleep at a motel or in the truck overnight.


----------



## ntimd8n-k5

I'm in, been in hiding for a while, looking forward to it. See y'all on Saturday.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I built two original TM65's today for someone [name escapes me right now] that wants a pair on Friday. Brings back memories but man those things are tough to build because they're so shallow. Cool drivers though and the coils are BEASTS! Six layer DVC - they're like little truck tires, haha. :laugh:


----------



## Babs

Electrodynamic said:


> I built two original TM65's today for someone [name escapes me right now] that wants a pair on Friday. Brings back memories but man those things are tough to build because they're so shallow. Cool drivers though and the coils are BEASTS! Six layer DVC - they're like little truck tires, haha. :laugh:



Mine are on one 4ohm VC high-passed at 63hz LR4 currently. I've never run a 6.5" that low. 

BTW my statement about your DSP was not meant to come across as derogatory. It's just that I'd never heard of it. Just wanted to clear the air on that. These days there are a bunch of good ones out there, and I'm finding even the forum-favorites aren't without flaws so, I'm certainly not going to be a brand-snob on DSP gear.. Just thought I'd say that.  Looking forward to meeting up and hearing the MKII TM's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio

ErinH said:


> the best thing about the mountain is the backside... putting the car in neutral and hitting 90mph blowing past all those slow folks.


Erin, you are beginning to scare me a bit. First you want to cuddle with everyone.........now your favorite thing is the backside. I'm beginning to wonder about you......lol


----------



## Notloudenuf

High Resolution Audio said:


> Erin, you are beginning to scare me a bit. First you want to cuddle with everyone.........now your favorite thing is the backside. I'm beginning to wonder about you......lol


Now you are beginning to see what we have all known all along.


----------



## naiku

ntimd8n-k5 said:


> I'm in, been in hiding for a while, looking forward to it. See y'all on Saturday.


Nice. Will be checking out the Tundra for sure!!


----------



## mumbles

ErinH said:


> Yep. I actually got it last Thursday.
> 
> I posted about it last week but with all the chatter recently I know it's easy to miss posts in between. But, yep, I got it. Installed and tuned. I really like how the car sounds... biased opinion is that it sounds better than it ever has. Stage is more layered, tonality is more 'natural'. There's a level of detail I've never had before ... I'll avoid all the audiophile yadda-yadda so I can keep the eye rolls to a minimum. But suffice it to say, I'm really happy with the state my civic is in now. I think it's the most "done" it's ever been. lol


Congrats on the new shoes for the Civic and major kudos for getting the amp installed and tuned to your liking! I know its a completely different setup now, but I didn't get a chance to listen to your car back at the ATL meet, so I'd really like to hear it's current incarnation!


----------



## rton20s

Cuddles, trannys & backsides... You NC guys have a completely different definition of "get togethers" than we do out here in CA.


----------



## bertholomey

rton20s said:


> Cuddles, trannys & backsides... You NC guys have a completely different definition of "get togethers" than we do out here in CA.


Fail, Fail, and Fail......I don't have your talent with GIFs  I just wasted about 7 minutes trying to get that to work on TapaTalk and on here


----------



## bertholomey

rton20s said:


> Cuddles, trannys & backsides... You NC guys have a completely different definition of "get togethers" than we do out here in CA.


We will try to keep the banjo music at a minimum


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm about to get ready and hit the road. Cookies are riding all the way in the back so I can't reach them while driving. Love the new avatar Jason. BORK BORK BORK!


----------



## Babs

Who's getting a tranny? I've got a clutch with some age on it, but wow a whole tranny! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Who's getting a tranny? I've got a clutch with some age on it, but wow a whole tranny!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You _would_ want a tranny. Weirdo.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

...and the strange NCSQ talk is in full force


----------



## Acceptor

bertholomey said:


> We will try to keep the banjo music at a minimum


Is it bad that my current test disk does have banjos?


----------



## claydo

Acceptor said:


> Is it bad that my current test disk does have banjos?


Only if there's pig squeelin too........


----------



## Acceptor

claydo said:


> Only if there's pig squeelin too........


None of that here.


----------



## bertholomey

*Some Reminders*

1) If you have signed up to bring something, it would be great if you remember to bring it  

1) Jason - Sandwiches - plates, cups, flatware
2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)
3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly and grill skills 
4) Ian - Chips and water
5) Steve- Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish 
6) Bill - Middleswarth chips; BBQ, Kettle cooked plain, and Sour cream and onion, stick on name tags 
7) Greggers - World Famous Ho Bo beans
8) Jim - additional plates, etc.

If you didn't sign up to bring anything......bring a bag of chips, 2 Liter soda, or some type of dessert if you want.

2) Friday portion of the meet - at my house - if you need the address, PM me. Get here when you can - from noon on. Systems will be turned off at 10:30 PM. Bring cash for pizza - will be ordering between 6:00 - 7:00.

3) Saturday portion of the meet - at the park - see the first post for the address. Hours are 08:00 AM to 7:30 PM. We will have access to bathrooms and electricity. There is nice walking trails if anyone is inclined. It will be chilly in the morning! Dress appropriately. There will be a designated smoking area. Remember to follow the speed limit signs as you drive through the park.....basically you enter the front entrance.....keep following that road - it will take a right hand curve, then another, then you will need to turn left where the swings, etc are.....if you go to the end of the road, you have gone too far. Once you take that left at the swings.....follow that road until you pass the pool - our shelter is at the end. 

Send me a PM if you need my phone number in case you get buggered up. 

4) Saturday at 7:30 PM or earlier if everyone is tired of listening to cars and to Clay  We will be going to Liberty Steakhouse Liberty Steakhouse 

Around 7:00 PM that evening - I want to call them to get call ahead seating - so let me know if you are going at that time. 

That is all I can think of right now - let me know if anyone has any questions. 

Jason


----------



## bertholomey

Quick Question for the crowd who is coming to the event. 

Anyone use Microsoft OneNote? Willing / Able to teach this MS hating Apple fan how to use it?


----------



## RRizz

Showing up here is still on the front of my mind... Dependent on how my Friday goes at work. Big concrete pour, so no chance of me getting the day off (well, that and the 2 I took last week for a Vegas trip)
Jason, Don't be surprised if the untuned Z makes an appearance. Of course I will bring something along.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I will bring the soda pop, I will get sprite, coke and if there requests just let me know, I will not be there on friday even though I was supposed to be on vacation I ended up having to work.

I want to know if someone could help me make a decision, My factory HU is a known bad actor, I had it replaced under warranty but have a back up plan with the MM100S. Long term, should I go with a stand alone HU or go with a tablet/Carputer.


----------



## claydo

Frank, I'd go head unit.....but I'm not a computer guy at all, lol.

Gentlemen, I'm proud to say the cobalt is presentable again......so she will be playing!! Was having doubts this past week whether I'd just be a "spectator"....had a bit of an issue, but I believe she's ready to go......might be a lil bass heavy....have to check in the morning with the "fresh ears", thinking I'll dial that back, may have been feeling froggy and pumped to have her playing nice.....


----------



## Locomotive Tech

Thanks Clay, This decision is crucial as I do not want to have to keep changing gear over time.

Will be up youre butt over APL1 info.....


----------



## claydo

Don't go solely on my opinion, seeing how I hate computers and the pain they cause my noggin.....lmao. Talk to the other carputer guys and get their input.....

The apl info will be freely shared!


----------



## claydo

The bad news is I have been so busy with the system, I haven't had time to put together a disc for the meet.......boo, it's a fun, yet time consuming task. Looking forward to seeing all the early birds tomorrow evening after work......


----------



## Electrodynamic

Babs said:


> Mine are on one 4ohm VC high-passed at 63hz LR4 currently. I've never run a 6.5" that low.
> 
> BTW my statement about your DSP was not meant to come across as derogatory. It's just that I'd never heard of it. Just wanted to clear the air on that. These days there are a bunch of good ones out there, and I'm finding even the forum-favorites aren't without flaws so, I'm certainly not going to be a brand-snob on DSP gear.. Just thought I'd say that.  Looking forward to meeting up and hearing the MKII TM's.


No worries man. I didn't take it negatively at all. Come to find out the Euphoria unit didn't work out in my car but a fellow co-worker had a NIB 3sixty.3 so I snatched it up and installed it today. The 3sixty.3 works great and you'll get to hear it in action tomorrow.


----------



## KrautNotRice

Hey all, haven't checked in in a long time, but I just caught up on all the trannies, backsides, cuddling, dueling banjos and so on.
Looking forward to Saturday!
Jason and Erin (and anyone else), I'd love a copy of your demo cds. I very much enjoyed Jason's demo cd from the fall meet. Thanks!
I'll grab a bunch of drinks and chill them in ze cooler on the way up.
My car is a hot mess, not done at all, but I'm hoping it'll get me there this time...


----------



## High Resolution Audio

So here's how my day went.........

left MA around 8:00AM
8:15 had cooling system leak
9:00 fixed leak
Drove through pouring rain

Filled up with fuel in NJ
left one and only credit card I had with in gas pump

forgot to pack chargers for computer and phone. Had to locate and purchase phone charger.

Didn't realize it till next stop in MD where I attempted to pay for a room
front desk clerk said she would hold it for me.......then sold it out from me while I was talking to bank and shutting off card while sitting in truck.

Went to two motels that wouldn't sell me a room without actual second card

drove 40-50 miles further south finally settled in for the night at 1:00 AM

Worst part of the day was when I turned the stereo on in the van when driving, I heard this strange crackling noise from the right tower. Immediately shut it off. I haven't turned it on since. I'm afraid to turn it on now.

Good Night.


----------



## KrautNotRice

1) Jason - Sandwiches - plates, cups, flatware
2) Chris - Homemade chocolate chip oatmeal cookies (recipe passed down from Grandpa)
3) Scott - Fun dip, Solo Cup and sharpee.. Name on cup = Won't lose cups constantly and grill skills 
4) Ian - Chips and water
5) Steve- Ketchup, Mustard, Mayo, Relish 
6) Bill - Middleswarth chips; BBQ, Kettle cooked plain, and Sour cream and onion, stick on name tags 
7) Greggers - World Famous Ho Bo beans
8) Jim - additional plates, etc.
9) Martin - large cooler w/ drinks & water, desserts


----------



## bbfoto

Crap, Gerald!  Hang in there, dude. I hope Friday is smooth sailing for you. 

-------------------

Well, I'm sure that you gentlemen will have plenty of AWESOME SQ Goodness to listen to between all of the killer SQ DEMO Discs that you boys have put together, BUT...

I wanted to get this posted up much sooner, but my free time has been limited lately...

*2017 NCSQ Spring GTG - Billy B's Road Trip Mix*

Obviously I didn't get it posted in time for most of you who are traveling to NC, but maybe you can check them out during the meet, or On The Way Home. 

Most are WAV and FLAC, with a few ALAC and MP3 because I'm traveling/out of town and don't have the original source files with me.  But if you like one of the songs here that's "Low-Res", hit me up and I'll re-up the goodness. 

It's mostly just a Random selection of tunes that I picked out very quickly from the limited amount of stuff I have with me at the moment. No rhyme or reason, no theme. And not all are necessarily SQ tracks. Obviously we all have different tastes...so don't hate. 

Enjoy if you can and have a great GTG fellas!


EDIT: You shouldn't need a Microsoft/Live account and shouldn't need to sign in to Download these. Click on one of the small icons near the top right to switch to "List View", then Select the Individual Tracks to the Left of the File Name *BEFORE* Clicking that Download Link at the top left. It might ask you for a Sign In if you try to "Select All". Let me know if it still doesn't work for any of you!

.


----------



## sqnut

High Resolution Audio said:


> So here's how my day went.........
> 
> left MA around 8:00AM
> 8:15 had cooling system leak
> 9:00 fixed leak
> Drove through pouring rain
> 
> Filled up with fuel in NJ
> left one and only credit card I had with in gas pump
> 
> forgot to pack chargers for computer and phone. Had to locate and purchase phone charger.
> 
> Didn't realize it till next stop in MD where I attempted to pay for a room
> front desk clerk said she would hold it for me.......then sold it out from me while I was talking to bank and shutting off card while sitting in truck.
> 
> Went to two motels that wouldn't sell me a room without actual second card
> 
> drove 40-50 miles further south finally settled in for the night at 1:00 AM
> 
> Worst part of the day was when I turned the stereo on in the van when driving, I heard this strange crackling noise from the right tower. Immediately shut it off. I haven't turned it on since. I'm afraid to turn it on now.
> 
> Good Night.


Commiserations, those kind of days really suck. GL with the rest of the journey.


----------



## claydo

Hang in there Gerald! I for one appreciate the opportunity to meet ya, and hope the time machine makes it out with the system in good shape! Hopefully a little southern hospitality and good times can turn this trip into an excellent time. Be careful, and better luck to you today in your journeys.


----------



## Acceptor

High Resolution Audio said:


> So here's how my day went.........
> 
> forgot to pack chargers for computer and phone. Had to locate and purchase phone charger.


What kind of computer? I might have a spare if it is either Dell or IBM/Lenovo.

Hope today goes better.


----------



## naiku

High Resolution Audio said:


> So here's how my day went.......


If you are somewhere in VA and need somewhere to stop off, work on your truck, charge batteries etc. Send me a pm. I am home all day, about 15 minutes from I81


----------



## bertholomey

For those leaving cold, some snowy conditions.....it is lovely here - it will be a weekend of respite from those conditions.


----------



## ErinH

Gerald,
Sorry to hear of your troubles. Hopefully you get it sorted out and the ride down goes better.


----------



## ErinH

I'm about to head out. Dropped the little one off at school. Now it's time to hit the road. See you guys in about 8-9 hours or so, hoping I don't hit traffic.


----------



## bertholomey

High Resolution Audio said:


> So here's how my day went.........
> 
> left MA around 8:00AM
> 8:15 had cooling system leak
> 9:00 fixed leak
> Drove through pouring rain
> 
> Filled up with fuel in NJ
> left one and only credit card I had with in gas pump
> 
> forgot to pack chargers for computer and phone. Had to locate and purchase phone charger.
> 
> Didn't realize it till next stop in MD where I attempted to pay for a room
> front desk clerk said she would hold it for me.......then sold it out from me while I was talking to bank and shutting off card while sitting in truck.
> 
> Went to two motels that wouldn't sell me a room without actual second card
> 
> drove 40-50 miles further south finally settled in for the night at 1:00 AM
> 
> Worst part of the day was when I turned the stereo on in the van when driving, I heard this strange crackling noise from the right tower. Immediately shut it off. I haven't turned it on since. I'm afraid to turn it on now.
> 
> Good Night.


*I've got you covered brother.....you get here, and you will be set.*



bbfoto said:


> Crap, Gerald!  Hang in there, dude. I hope Friday is smooth sailing for you.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> Well, I'm sure that you gentlemen will have plenty of AWESOME SQ Goodness to listen to between all of the killer SQ DEMO Discs that you boys have put together, BUT...
> 
> I wanted to get this posted up much sooner, but my free time has been limited lately...
> 
> *2017 NCSQ Spring GTG - Billy B's Road Trip Mix*
> 
> Obviously I didn't get it posted in time for most of you who are traveling to NC, but maybe you can check them out during the meet, or On The Way Home.
> 
> Most are WAV and FLAC, with a few ALAC and MP3 because I'm traveling/out of town and don't have the original source files with me.  But if you like one of the songs here that's "Low-Res", hit me up and I'll re-up the goodness.
> 
> It's mostly just a Random selection of tunes that I picked out very quickly from the limited amount of stuff I have with me at the moment. No rhyme or reason, no theme. And not all are necessarily SQ tracks...and obviously we all have different tastes...so don't hate.
> 
> Enjoy if you can and have a great GTG, fellas!
> 
> .


Awesome Billy! Thanks for putting that together for the trip - I hope some were able to download.....I'm buggered up because I don't have a Microsoft log in.....maybe one of the fellas that comes today will have that taken care of so I can download. I love your enthusiasm and your desire to help make this a great meet even if you weren't able to make it 'over' here. 



ErinH said:


> I'm about to head out. Dropped the little one off at school. Now it's time to hit the road. See you guys in about 8-9 hours or so, hoping I don't hit traffic.


Be safe my friend.....enjoy the road trip with that beautiful looking and sounding system and fresh tires....should be a great drive!


----------



## ErinH

KrautNotRice said:


> Jason and Erin (and anyone else), I'd love a copy of your demo cds....


Absolutely. I burned around 20 in total so I should have enough for everyone. And I'll have a copy of it in FLAC on my thumb drive so if someone wants to copy it to their own flash drive they are welcome to do that, too.


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> For those leaving cold, some snowy conditions.....it is lovely here - it will be a weekend of respite from those conditions.


Glad to hear it!! The weather was fine here until yesterday, since then it has been pouring down and windy. 

If any of you have a planted aquarium and want some plants, let me know. I have a 125G that some of the plants are now reaching the top so I need to prune some. If anyone wants any I can bring them down.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Thanks all for your well wishes. I have a Macbook pro, but I really don't need the computer as much as I do the phone. 

I ended up in Woodbridge, VA for the night, and will be headed to Jason's in a while. Should be there sometime around 4:00 PM if all goes well. 

Appreciate the support. It's bound to get better, I hope ( fingers crossed ).


----------



## Locomotive Tech

High Resolution Audio said:


> So here's how my day went.........
> 
> left MA around 8:00AM
> 8:15 had cooling system leak
> 9:00 fixed leak
> Drove through pouring rain
> 
> Filled up with fuel in NJ
> left one and only credit card I had with in gas pump
> 
> forgot to pack chargers for computer and phone. Had to locate and purchase phone charger.
> 
> Didn't realize it till next stop in MD where I attempted to pay for a room
> front desk clerk said she would hold it for me.......then sold it out from me while I was talking to bank and shutting off card while sitting in truck.
> 
> Went to two motels that wouldn't sell me a room without actual second card
> 
> drove 40-50 miles further south finally settled in for the night at 1:00 AM
> 
> Worst part of the day was when I turned the stereo on in the van when driving, I heard this strange crackling noise from the right tower. Immediately shut it off. I haven't turned it on since. I'm afraid to turn it on now.
> 
> Good Night.


Geez! Gerald, I will give you my phone number for the trip back, if you run into trouble you can layover at my place tools, food and a warm bed. But if you dont like big dogs, probably not a good stay for you


----------



## Babs

On the road. See y'all soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> Awesome Billy! Thanks for putting that together for the trip - I hope some were able to download.....I'm buggered up because I don't have a Microsoft log in.....maybe one of the fellas that comes today will have that taken care of so I can download. I love your enthusiasm and your desire to help make this a great meet even if you weren't able to make it 'over' here.


Thanks Jason. You shouldn't need a Microsoft/Live account and shouldn't need to sign in. Click on the one of the small icons near the top right to switch to "List View", then Select the Individual Tracks to the Left of the File Name BEFORE Clicking that Download Link at the top left. It might ask you for a "Sign In" if you try to "Select All". Let me know if it still doesn't work for you (or anyone else)!

*2017 NCSQ Spring GTG - Billy B's Road Trip Mix*

Yeah everyone, drive safe. 

L8r,

BB


----------



## jpf150

I'm looking forward to tomorrow! I hated missing the one in the fall. If I need to bring anything, let me know. I'll be headed out around 7:30ish so I should be there a little after 9am. Jason, I will be joining in for dinner. Hope everyone has a safe trip!


----------



## KrautNotRice

Hope you guys had a great pre meet tonight. I'll see everyone tomorrow, should get there around noon.
My car actually hasn't ran in a few weeks, first the new Odyssey battery slowly died and then the constant jump starting fried the ecu. The warranty replacement battery didn't show up this week as promised, so at first I thought I wouldn't make it. 
However, once I swapped in a replacement ecu (I just so happened to have) and old faithful fired up, I realized there was hope.
So today I took an old battery that I've kept on a tender for the last year and a half or so, my test bench battery in fact, and made it work in my car. It wasn't exactly plug and play, but I just so happened to have all the 1/0 cable and lugs to make a temp battery cable to hook up this battery in my car and make it run.



Quick sound check, and all was well.
See you all tomorrow! Hope everyone has safe travels.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

KrautNotRice said:


> Hope you guys had a great pre meet tonight. I'll see everyone tomorrow, should get there around noon.
> My car actually hasn't ran in a few weeks, first the new Odyssey battery slowly died and then the constant jump starting fried the ecu. The warranty replacement battery didn't show up this week as promised, so at first I thought I wouldn't make it.
> However, once I swapped in a replacement ecu (I just so happened to have) and old faithful fired up, I realized there was hope.
> So today I took an old battery that I've kept on a tender for the last year and a half or so, my test bench battery in fact, and made it work in my car. It wasn't exactly plug and play, but I just so happened to have all the 1/0 cable and lugs to make a temp battery cable to hook up this battery in my car and make it run


Nothing like those last minute repairs before a trip! just changed the oil and air filter, hung a chandelier in the dining room, (mandatory as per the wife, before I leave), leaving here at Midnight!


----------



## josby

I just checked into my hotel in Burlington. My God, what is that mess on I-85? It's one lane in each direction for like 15 miles from the VA line to Henderson. At least the slowdown meant less road noise drowning out my music 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to meeting everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Salami

See you all in the morning. 

I have a case of water, some chips and major sleep deprivation I'll be bringing.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Locomotive Tech said:


> Geez! Gerald, I will give you my phone number for the trip back, if you run into trouble you can layover at my place tools, food and a warm bed. But if you dont like big dogs, probably not a good stay for you


Thank you so much for the generous offer. Really nice of you...I'll catch you tomorrow, or later today. It's after midnight.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Made it to Jason's about 5 P.M. Great Pre get together. Checked all the connections and cautiously turned on the system. She fired up and ran o.k. Phew! Was able to give a few demos and sat in a few cars. Time goes by so fast, it's hard to find time to sit in everyone's cars. 5 1/2 hours went by in the blink of an eye. I can't imagine what tomorrow will bring with 30+ rides.

P.S. Found my chargers under a roll of paper towel in front of the gauge cluster. lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Great pre-meet. Bout to rip the cd I got from Jim and Erin to use it with my demo stuff. See y'all mid morning.

Biggest observation of the pre-meet...that Mac amp is about as big as Erin's car, lol.


----------



## naiku

Leaving now, need more sleep! See everyone soon.


----------



## subterFUSE

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Biggest observation of the pre-meet...that Mac amp is about as big as Erin's car, lol.



You know what they say about guys with big amps...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead

Wasn't going to, but... up a little early to try and get SOMETHING working in the car this morning. At least a basic setup, playing. No guarantees on a tune, though!


----------



## crackinhedz

I have a UMIK-1 usb mic and REW/HolmImpulse, anyone give a fella a lesson on obtaining TA? I'm curious how close I am using tracerite + ears.

Leaving now, see you guys in about 2 hours.


----------



## claydo

A couple of thoughts from the pre-meet yesterday evening.......

Whoa......pictures don't do justice to the size of Gerald's van......holey shnikies that thing is freakin huge. Got to get in that thing today.....

Chris did a helluva job on his last minute instal in the jeep......wasn't expecting such good sounds on a just, and I mean just, finished instal.....

Whouda thunk a factory 8" in a plastic box designed for fit rather than performance could fill out the bottom end in an suv? Good job Kendal!

Nick's new tm 6.5s have incredible response down low, and will play it at a volume that sends most 6.5s running with their tails tucked.......

Scott's pillars look factory.......wow, the included trim from af is nice looking stuff too......and as good as it looked, it sounded great too!

Music collection got a some nice bonus' from Erin and Jim........thanks guys!

I'm ruining a lil behind as usual......lol, good thing I'm close. See you guys shortly!


----------



## naiku

At the hotel and relaxing! But wanted to post a quick thank you to Jason and Vicki. As expected a great time again, well worth driving down. Great catching up with friends and meeting new ones. Thanks to everyone who listened and gave me feedback. 

I also want to say a special thanks to everyone who spoke to my son John. He has had a pretty rough time lately, and I really appreciate how no one ever makes him feel left out, takes time to chat with him, not just ignore him as some kid.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I was only able to attend on Friday due to my wife's birthday being today (Saturday) but I wish I was able to be there today for the main day of the GTG. But hey, there's always the next GTG!  

I was the first person at Jason's house on Friday and then othere started showing up steadily until Jason's driveway and front of his house was filled with vehicles by dinner time. Pretty impressive turnout for the Friday crowd.  

As usual it was great seeing old friends and also meeting new people. Once again a huge thanks to Jason and Vicki for putting up with us SQ guys at times probably looking like a bunch of cats running around like crazy going from one thing to the other, haha. 

The RF3sixty.3 processor I installed was having a bad day on Friday and wouldn't allow me to connect to it so I couldn't make any changes on Friday. But of course it decided to connect and allow me to make changes on Saturday morning in the parking lot of the hotel. Figures! So at the GTG on Friday I did not have time alignment nor my driver levels set appropriately. However, I still managed to get Steve, Jason, and many others in my vehicle to show them what the TM65 mkII's and M25's were capable of. The majority of comments were around the "these are only 6.5's, right?" Also very positive comments on the tonality of both the TM65 mkII's and M25's. I played a few tracks from Chick Corea's "Eye Of The Beholder" album to show off the system but mostly the M25 tweeters and everyone expressed positive remarks for the tweeters resolution and accuracy. 

When Claydo sat in my car, well, that was funny. I literally told him "have your way...it's all yours" and then I think he politely turned it up to a moderate level during a very good solid demo track and I let it sit at that level for a few seconds before I reached over and turned it up by +6 to +9 dB hotter. Then after Clay and I went through five or six more tracks and finally turned it down he said "there's no way that much noise should be coming from only four speakers...wait...that sounded bad, but that's a *LOT* of performance from just a two-way!" 

High Resolution Audio's truck was really freaking cool. I thought the truck was there for the construction across the street but it was actually *his* truck, haha. It was really cool sitting in the drivers seat with two MB Quart 15's directly above your head.  

Of course Erin's McIntosh giant amp was beautiful and displayed excellent in his trunk. The extra nice added touch of the two VU meters above his Sony HU was super classy. I must admit I'm jealous of that layout. 

Jason's tune was much more to my liking this time around. A little more bass than last time and the way he had the Helix unit integrated was great. Simple instructions and anyone/everyone could operate the Helix control without any issues. *Note* I have always liked Jason's car but I enjoyed it more this time around than previous GTG's mainly due to the bass and midbass presence. I think Jason might have finally come over to the dark side just a little bit, haha. 

...and then there are his headphones. Listen, I *LOVE* my AudioQuest NightHawk headphones and have found at least some fault in every other headphone I have listened to but after giving his Focal Utopia heaphones a long solid listen I had to wait until the next morning to call him and finally admit that I liked the Utopia's over my NightHawk's. Jason's Utopia's are extremely well balanced, play extremely deep, are very detailed over the entire audible spectrum, etc, etc. If I could afford them I would have them. But for now I will "settle" for my NightHawk's, haha.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Man what a day. Great systems, great people, good food (I want that Hobo Beans recipe). Thanks to everyone that listened to the Jeep with an install and tune that was hot off the press. I just happened to get really lucky with driver selection, install, and tuning. Always a great time and look forward to seeing everyone next year.


----------



## claydo

I just rolled up in the driveway......awesome day for sure, lots of fun going on everywhere ya look! Big thanks to Jason and Vicki, the planning makes everything run so smooth, and I don't know how many sandwiches Vicki put together but wow, nobody went hungry!

I missed a bunch of cars dangit, these have gotten so large there just isn't enough time! So Bill, Greg, Jason, Richard, Daniel, Bo, Forrest, James and I'm sure at least a couple more.......you guys still owe me a demo! Even missing all of those, I still enjoyed a full day of demos......a testament to the amount of cars available for a listen............on top of my comments before on the Friday night, I'd like to add a few for today's list!

Ian, that "suitcase sub" flat got down, kudos to your construction, as well as your box designers work.........I can't believe that's the same sub you were running the last time I heard it. I bet yer boys love that setup!

Scored me another demo disc from Bo, thanks dood! I somehow missed Jason's, and we can't have that, I always enjoy your selections, hopefully we can schedule a meet up since I also didn't hear the brz this time........gotta fix that, I heard your tune was rockin!

I had a blast going through an apl tuning session with John.....comparing his "dialed" tune to a flat one, and then hearing the apl's corrections over both.......fun stuffs, and first time I've heard the audi since the horns! This man's tuning rig is very impressive........hope ya get the apl dialed in, I think you'll like the fir contributions to your ride!

Finally got to cross the time machine off my list! Glad you made the huge journey down in your beast of a van Gerald! You're a fun guy, and I enjoyed my time in your mega sized concert hall of an interior!

Frank, glad you made the return trip, come story time, you sir can hang with the best of em, lol.....lotsa fun my friend, and I hate your having so much grief with the stock head unit. I know with a lil more time, and some determination you'll get her whipped into shape!

Dan, be sure to relay to John how much he was missed, hate he couldn't make it.........oh, and sorry I made yer wife cry.......lol.

Greg makes gud beans, damn gud beans........

Erin, your car kicks as much ass as your demo disc, lol......it was an excellent demo to end the two day venture......next time I'll have some music of my own to play, and get a longer demo.Being pushed for time I regretted all weekend not having a track list put together on a thumb drive for the growing number of folks abandoning the disc format........good to see ya again!

All together one helluva weekend fellas, and thanks to everyone who participated! It's the people that make these so damn enjoyable, and this group just keeps growing and getting better. I appreciate all the feedback I recieved on the cobalt, and tried not to blast anyone out who didn't request it! I even gave a demo to a very nice lady who took time out of her family walk as a park goer who curiously asked what we were up to......lol, she was fun, and seemed to enjoy her demo, after she relaxed, she possibly thought my invite into my car was sketchy.....lol, don't know what could've gave her that impression.....lmao. Fun times peoples.......let's do it again!

I got some pictures too.....not as many as I wanted, but some to post, probably coming tomorrow.


----------



## claydo

Oh yeah, and Steve, I can't wait to see what ya do with that new ride, looks like an excellent platform!


----------



## claydo

And big al........thought about ya several times, really wish you could've made it, you were missed!


----------



## Darkrider

What a great time and a cool venue. While I have loved every get together at Jason's beautiful home, I will admit that the park was almost equally as great.

Jason - thanks for hosting another amazing meet. You are fantastic, man. Also thanks to Mrs. Vicky for the spectacular sandwiches.

Chris, I really dig the rear fill. I have been toying with it recently myself, and I'm changing my tune (pun intended) on rear-fill having a place in SQ. I feel like it really widens the stage and can help focus vocals. Also, DOPE COOKIES!!!!!!

Daniel, I'm liking where you are going with the Mopar, and I hope you take the leap on that little secret. I think it's an awesome idea.

Erin, your car makes me happy. I believe that today was the first time I have listened to music in a car where I wasn't analyzing driver placement, tonality, or trying to locate the exact location of instruments and just listened to the music. I'm having a bit of difficulty articulating what I mean, but I really enjoyed listening to music in your car, and not listening to drivers (if that makes sense). Also.........from now on I think I'm just going to grab one of your demo CD's and that will be what I use for every demo I give or receive. My drive home was the first time I listened to your CD, and man.....it is AWESOME!!!!!! Thanks for all you do for the community.

Scott, great job on everything. I have to stop starting my day in your car. I never feel afterwards like I had a good enough reference getting into it. It's really good. And those pillars.......take a bow Maestro! Beautiful work.

Clay, thanks for coming over and saving James and I from a poor demo. After you set the volume(s) correctly, we had an absolute blast. I didn't get a copy of your demo music, but it always impresses. PM incoming....lol!

Jeremy - as always, great time hanging out with you and sharing music. You always seem to show me something that ends up costing me money (buying new music), but in a way that I appreciate it. Is Watsky paying you as a promoter? He should be.

Gerald, Ian, and Martin - I really enjoyed eating with you guys and that strawberry rhubarb pipe was soooo good. So glad you guys made it - I really hope you all make the trip again so I can get and maybe give some demos. You guys are definitely fun people and a welcome addition to the group.

Also great seeing Russ, Bo, Bill, and everyone else today.

Did anyone else hear the young kid walking with parents saying "But mom, all these cars are sooo cool!!" And how many people saw Clay luring random, non-English speaking strangers into his car? :laugh:


----------



## claydo

Darkrider said:


> Did anyone else hear the young kid walking with parents saying "But mom, all these cars are sooo cool!!" And how many people saw Clay luring random, non-English speaking strangers into his car? :laugh:



Lmao......she spoke english, well, broken english....so kinda......nice wide angle shot!!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Awesome event, thanks again Jason for everything. Great cars and people, thank you to all that gave me a listen!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I had a great time at both Jason and Vicki's house and the park. I wanted to give a shout out to the gracious hosts who made me feel welcome to their home. They both are so generous with their time and energy for it takes a lot to put one of these events together. And thanks again to Jason for helping me out with my sticky, no credit card situation......he did have me covered. It's nice to have friends like you.

The pizza Friday night was good, but Vicki's sandwiches the day of the event were just to die for. You could taste all the extra love she put into making them. My only regret was not taking one of the extra sandwiches for the ride to Chantilly, VA.

I left the park at around 5:00 P.M. and with stops for fuel got there around 11:00. I still have a loose connection somewhere, as when I was leaving the park, my right tower cut in and out. Shut the system off for the ride.

It was so nice meeting everyone. Great turn out and a lot of friendly people. It's nice to finally put names, screen names, and faces together, and couldn't have asked for better weather.

Nick's car played so great. Those 6.5" mid-basses are killer. Very clean sounding, distortion free, and did deep. His matching tweets are sweet as well. I can't wait for him to come out with his mid-range and Sub.

Jason's BRZ sounded very good. I like how he incorporated the sub up front.

Erin's system was dialed in. I enjoyed sitting in his car and listened to his demo disk. Every song sounded so good on his system. I stayed in his ride the longest. It was nice to feel the music in the seat, I didn't find it distracting as it was in time with the system. The free included back massage was killer.

Clay's car was a must listen. I had a blast chatting with him and having him share his system with me. There is something to be said for low frequencies, that do something to our bodies that give an feeling of euphoria. 

I didn't get to sit in as many cars as I would have liked, but for the ones I did, they all sounded good, and each had a unique presentation. Towards the end of the day, I was just burnt out and didn't have the energy to sit in more, unfortunately. Thank you to everyone who let me sit in their cars.

Thanks to Jason, Erin, and Jim for the demo discs. I can't wait to get back home and do some extended serious listening. 

About to get ready for the competition. I will post the results here and on my log if anyone is interested to see how the Time Machine scores in my first serious competition. 

It was an enormously long drive, but I had a blast.


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> And big al........thought about ya several times, really wish you could've made it, you were missed!


Yeah, I really hate that I missed it


----------



## Babs

There's always that one great above all chuckle whenever I get together with my good friend Jason. After a wonderfully indescribable demo of the Utopia phones and perfectly simple Audible Physics speakers, you should have seen me trying to get out of that listening chair. Probably the most comfortable chair ever! But totally busted by Jason when it took a couple of attempts for the dismount. "Fat man in little chair.." 










Had to be there. 

More to come. Heading home now after a stellar meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy

Thanks for your hospitality and hosting this shindig Jason and Vickie. I had a great time as always. I figured it was time to bring my RAV4 down since it was going to be my final trip anywhere with it before selling it. I can honestly say that this group is some of the best people I have ever had the pleasure of interacting with. I think the world of you all and feel privileged to be included. Thank you all!

Bo


----------



## bertholomey

I'm not going to bore you guys with a big gushy post. This was a great event! My wife and I simply facilitated - it is the folks that are part of the group (even those who couldn't make it to this particular one) that make the NCSQ group so great (even if we can't seem to get our logo on the FB page). 

I certainly had some highlights from this weekend, but the entire experience was wonderful (even if I didn't look like I was feeling it was wonderful at times  ). 

The Weather! - Having such a strong turn out Friday night - getting a jump start on listening to great systems - having everyone crowd out on the rear deck eating pizza in the cold (because I didn't feel like figuring out how to light the pilot light on the gas logs) - running with Cap'n Saturday morning! (I haven't run with someone is possibly years) - Gerald getting the electricity fixed at the shelter through a little B&E  (my back was turned the entire time, had no idea what was going on - someone told me later......thank goodness he sent me a text reminding me to re-lock it ) - giving Ian's son John a friendly hard time - talking to Dan and Amanda (later in the day they were probably trying to avoid me ) - and lastly......a wonderful meal at Liberty Steakhouse - walked right in, sat down, and I think everyone had a good dinner. Hopefully Dan will post that cell phone pic he took 

Now for the pics that I took. 

Friday Night was beautiful and a little chilly











First Arrival - Nick - beauty of a VW! 










And drivers: 





































Babs










Bab's Subs!














































Gerald!










Crazy boys from PA in short-shorts 




























I'll post my Saturday pics later this evening.....need to enjoy this amazing weather!


----------



## crackinhedz

Had a great time hanging out! Didn't get to listen to every car, but the ones I did sounded great. It's fascinating how everyone's taste varies in the quest for audio nirvana. Each system so unique to itself. 

Food was great, thanks Jason and all who made it possible. 

Steve thanks for the guidance, the above 10k boost helped tremendously as well as the cuts in midbass you mentioned. Much less bloat now. I wanted to pick ur brain some more, but you were a busy man. Thanks for the critique and helpful tips.

John, was great to hear your Dynaudio's gave me a good reference on what they are capable of. I never noticed the linger you mentioned, thought they sounded great and very detailed on point. Good luck with the APL, can't imagine how could sound any better! 




All you guys are awesome, well worth the trip. And it was such a beautiful drive both ways, weather so very nice!


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> There's always that one great above all chuckle whenever I get together with my good friend Jason. After a wonderfully indescribable demo of the Utopia phones and perfectly simple Audible Physics speakers, you should have seen me trying to get out of that listening chair. Probably the most comfortable chair ever! But totally busted by Jason when it took a couple of attempts for the dismount. "Fat man in little chair.."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to be there.
> 
> More to come. Heading home now after a stellar meet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




I don't remember it looking exactly like that, I would've thought that I would've remembered those two young ladies…


----------



## claydo

Well, I've went through my pics, and it's just an assortment of random pics, lol. No order or reason, just pics.......but here's some of em......Friday and Saturday included........



Jason's beautiful deck.



http://[URL=http://s1360.photobucket.com/user/claydo73/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2017_0407_20052200_zpskvpq7ibs.jpg.html][/URL]









Erin in "timeout" lmao.....






























Dem beans....
.


----------



## Babs

Great shots Clay! Haha. I remember looking down there from the car with a mic in my hand and room EQ wizard fired up, seeing everyone filing in on the tables and said to myself "ah dang it, sandwiches must here and I'm up here trying to make this thing sound better." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH

I don't have much time to add to this thread at the moment but I did want to make a point to post this... in both lighthearted-joking and partially serious tone.

When we all got to the park Saturday and started hooking up our power supplies to the (4) available outlets, we discovered that two of the plugs (the one I and Jason were connected to) were not functioning. Long story short, Gerald went to work. He ... ugh... figured out a way to get in to the utility closet and from there he patched up the panel. When I made a joke about hoping it would be enough amperage for everyone he quickly replied with "I can always wire up another outlet for us" and then smiled. 

Gerald, you are the man. Thanks for saving our butts. 

I wound up only taking two pictures Saturday. Here's to you and your big ol' cheesy smile. lol


----------



## bbfoto

ErinH said:


> I don't have much time to add to this thread at the moment but I did want to make a point to post this... in both lighthearted-joking and partially serious tone.
> 
> When we all got to the park Saturday and started hooking up our power supplies to the (4) available outlets, we discovered that two of the plugs (the one I and Jason were connected to) were not functioning. Long story short, Gerald went to work. He ... ugh... figured out a way to get in to the utility closet and from there he patched up the panel. When I made a joke about hoping it would be enough amperage for everyone he quickly replied with "I can always wire up another outlet for us" and then smiled.
> 
> Gerald, you are the man. Thanks for saving our butts.
> 
> I wound up only taking two pictures Saturday. Here's to you and your big ol' cheesy smile. lol



Haha, that's Awesome. Good on 'ya, Gerald! Nice rig (truck)...and tool belt as well.

I see a few fellas had the awesome little Honda "putt putt" inverter generators. We use that entire line-up of Honda quiet inverter generators in the location film & photography business if we don't have a big, quiet 500-1000 amp diesel "tow plant" Genny on set. I've got a good chunk o' change invested in those Honda 1000w, 2000w, 3000w, and 6500/7000w gennys that we keep on our grip & lighting/electric rental trucks. Can't go wrong with 'em.

But WAIT!!! All of these awesome photos, but no "CUDDLING" shots?!?! Blasphemy! Who's holding out?! Nevermind, I'd rather not know! 

But seriously, thanks to all who took photos. There's some nice work there.  I love the shot where it looks like you guys have corner'd Jason and are grilling him about something, and he's like, "Come On, Guys!? Whaddya want from me?!" LOL. Good timing on that one. :thumbsup:

The park and pavilion setup looked like it worked out great. 

Oh, and what kind of setup is Captain Steve-O hiding in that new Ford TC???


P.S. I'll keep the D/L Link up for my DEMO Tracks for a few weeks so you gents can still grab them if you'd like. It's a page or two back in the thread. 

.


----------



## Babs

Yeah note to self... Bring more extension cable. And I was all proud of the new battery supply. One I had was just a tad short.. Wait for it.. and 3-2-1....... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crackinhedz

bbfoto said:


> P.S. I'll keep the D/L Link up for my DEMO Tracks for a few weeks so you gents can still grab them if you'd like. It's a page or two back in the thread.
> 
> .


Grabbed em, thanks!


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Yeah note to self... Bring more extension cable. And I was all proud of the new battery supply. One I had was just a tad short.. Wait for it.. and 3-2-1.......


dude?! I told you I had a couple extra. Heck, when you said yours was too short I even replied then "TWSS". lol. I brought 5 extension cables. Used 3 of them for myself. Guess maybe in the shuffle you didn't hear or just forgot.


----------



## bbfoto

Babs said:


> Yeah note to self... Bring more extension cable. And I was all proud of the new battery supply. One I had was just a tad short.. Wait for it.. and 3-2-1.......


Haha. Yeah you can never have enough AC extension cords...or length!   Get 12/3 AWG if you're going to do long runs. On film and photography sets the given name for an AC Extension Cord is a "Stinger". :surprised: We have to use the good ones with SJOW-rated wire and Heavy-Duty Hubble connectors to comply with OSHA and for Insurance purposes.  But I admit, I would never use anything else now.


----------



## claydo

bbfoto said:


> Haha, that's Awesome. Good on 'ya, Gerald! Nice rig (truck)...and tool belt as well.
> 
> I see a few fellas had the awesome little Honda "putt putt" inverter generators. We use that entire line-up of Honda quiet inverter generators in the location film & photography business if we don't have a big, quiet 500-1000 amp diesel "tow plant" Genny on set. I've got a good chunk o' change invested in those Honda 1000w, 2000w, 3000w, and 6500/7000w gennys that we keep on our grip & lighting/electric rental trucks. Can't go wrong with 'em.
> 
> But WAIT!!! All of these awesome photos, but no "CUDDLING" shots?!?! Blasphemy! Who's holding out?! Nevermind, I'd rather not know!
> 
> But seriously, thanks to all who took photos. There's some nice work there.  I love the shot where it looks like you guys have corner'd Jason and are grilling him about something, and he's like, "Come On, Guys!? Whaddya want from me?!" LOL. Good timing on that one. :thumbsup:
> 
> The park and pavilion setup looked like it worked out great.
> 
> Oh, and what kind of setup is Captain Steve-O hiding in that new Ford TC???
> 
> 
> P.S. I'll keep the D/L Link up for my DEMO Tracks for a few weeks so you gents can still grab them if you'd like. It's a page or two back in the thread.
> 
> .



I've been meaning to post and say thanks for the link, I got them downloaded, and can't wait to dig through them!

I like Jason's (1FinalInstall) shot of Jason's (bertholomey) thesis mid in b/w......


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> dude?! I told you I had a couple extra. Heck, when you said yours was too short I even replied then "TWSS". lol. I brought 5 extension cables. Used 3 of them for myself. Guess maybe in the shuffle you didn't hear or just forgot.



Ah I know. No biggie, and I appreciate it. I figured outlets were at a premium anyway. It worked out because I kinda had to be in the car anyway to get demo's started with the Sony so I'd just crank it every once in a while. It got her done. The consensus being they sound great but dang fun to make them work with that interface. Kinda handy I had uploaded some stuff to a stay-resident iPad I could resort to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Finally able to sit down and post the Saturday pics. Many will be duplicates to what has been posted, but that is ok....I don't think the OP would mind 

It is hard for me to believe it, but I didn't get a pic of that beautiful Mc amp - thankfully, the 'other (better)' Jason got a fantastic shot of it....thanks brother! 

Bill's FJ getting some luvin'




























Gregger's Tundra!



















All of this excitement takes its toll





































Being Transported














































Bab's Interior....Sony and SongPal......










Gorgeous Pillars!



















Fireworks track anyone? 










I didn't listen to that track, but I very much enjoyed my demo in Clay's car. 










Gazing in admiration and wonderment or expecting something very cool to happen? 










And, last but not least....the awesome group of people that made this meet a wonderful experience....an opportunity to enjoy other people who enjoy a creative, technical, fulfilling hobby. 










Thank you to everyone who made this such a great event....I'll hopefully see some of you at Ian's in May!


----------



## Electrodynamic

I forgot some people - I got a good listen to Bab's Civic with his original TM65's on midbass duty and was impressed enough where I turned down his AE IB 12's as much as I could to listen to just the midbasses on the low-end. His Audiofrog 3" and 1" highs were very smooth and Bab's execution of his A-pillar's ended up extremely nice and stock-looking. 

Can't remember the name, but the red Rav4 sounded great with the Audison mids/highs and JL 8" midbasses. To be honest I prefer the sound of your Rav4 over your Subaru that I heard a year ago. Not a bad thing at all, just personal preference as those JL 8's sounded like my 6.5's, which is saying quite a bit.  Highs were very smooth and the subwoofer was integrated better in the Rav4 IMO.


----------



## Babs

Electrodynamic said:


> I forgot some people - I got a good listen to Bab's Civic with his original TM65's on midbass duty and was impressed enough where I turned down his AE IB 12's as much as I could to listen to just the midbasses on the low-end. His Audiofrog 3" and 1" highs were very smooth and Bab's execution of his A-pillar's ended up extremely nice and stock-looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't remember the name, but the red Rav4 sounded great with the Audison mids/highs and JL 8" midbasses. To be honest I prefer the sound of your Rav4 over your Subaru that I heard a year ago. Not a bad thing at all, just personal preference as those JL 8's sounded like my 6.5's, which is saying quite a bit.  Highs were very smooth and the subwoofer was integrated better in the Rav4 IMO.



Thanks Nick and was great to finally meet you. You've got some handsome drivers for sure. The TM mk2 is a thing of beauty. 

And.. I meant to have a discussion with you about sealed volume requirements for the mk1's or mk2, or maybe AP (aperiodic) setup on a small enclosure. ?? Having the itch to fiberglass something. LOL! Itch he said. 

That's Bo's Rav-4 (Zippy) and doggone it I didn't get in to hear it.  I missed way too many demo's this meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Finally home. Got stuck in traffic a few times. Almost got rear-ended by a guy pulling a brand new 20' Ranger boat in said traffic. Trailer brakes saved his ass because he almost took out the guard rail to keep from hitting me and would have been a guaranteed jack knife without them. He was on my ass for like 50 miles doing 75-80mph in a line of fast traffic. I'm home, have a splitting headache and feel like I'm about to puke from said headache. Time for bed!

Great g2g as always! This thing is getting bigger and bigger and people are driving from further and further out! Someone did a car count at the park and there was like 28ish.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Finally home. Got stuck in traffic a few times. Almost got rear-ended by a guy pulling a brand new 20' Ranger boat in said traffic. Trailer brakes saved his ass because he almost took out the guard rail to keep from hitting me and would have been a guaranteed jack knife without them. He was on my ass for like 50 miles doing 75-80mph in a line of fast traffic. I'm home, have a splitting headache and feel like I'm about to puke from said headache. Time for bed!
> 
> 
> 
> Great g2g as always! This thing is getting bigger and bigger and people are driving from further and further out! Someone did a car count at the park and there was like 28ish.



Glad you're in safe Chris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I still ain't home yet. In Chantilly, I met up with John, Steve, Bill, Greg, and met some nice other people with some awesome systems. Mike Young made it to Chantilly, His latest Beetle install is out of this world! 

John's K Audi beat the beetle by 1/4 point. Very close indeed!

Another John purchased Chris Pate's old suburban. That thing was freaking cool. Took home a lot of 1st place certificates. Sat in her. Quite the experience.

I didn't score high......181 in Iasca and room temperature in MECA. Haven't had time to review the sheets yet. 1:30 A.M. I'm in a motel in Saddlebrook, NJ

However, I had a lot of people sitting in the time machine and they could not believe the width of the stage and with all the crazy speaker placements how "they all disappeared" and all frequencies from low to high were "outside in front of the glass".

Some comments about the time machine sounding like a "home system", and lots of.......... "You have to listen to this truck" 

I think that I am going to just tune the system for my liking and from the center seat position. If it doesn't hit all the technical checks than so be it. And if that means I will not longer compete. It's not because I'm not up for the challenge. It's because I decided to make the system please me instead of numbers chasing. I'm excited to start my new phase of making the best sounding system to my liking. Jason suggested I do this a months ago, and I'm finally on board. 

I've had the tweeters running too hot the last few months to keep the truck in "competition mode", for fear of not being able to get it back if I changed it. 

Running them that way allowed for a flat stage rather than rainbow shaped one, but the quality of the sound suffered and I've lost some hearing. 

In hindsight, I should have left the tweets at a lower output for daily use and maybe (or maybe not) changed them for competition. 

But I had one long learning experience and one hell of a journey. Got pulled over for talking on the phone while driving in MD. Had to go through 4 rooms at this Hotel to find one room with a working AC. 

I still have 5 more hours of driving later today. But I wouldn't trade the experience / adventure that I've had in the last few days. This trip will go down in the memory banks forever, and mostly for the good stuff. I had a great time.


----------



## naiku

High Resolution Audio said:


> I think that I am going to just tune the system for my liking and from the center seat position. If it doesn't hit all the technical checks than so be it. And if that means I will not longer compete. It's not because I'm not up for the challenge. It's because I decided to make the system please me instead of numbers chasing. I'm excited to start my new phase of making the best sounding system to my liking. Jason suggested I do this a months ago, and I'm finally on board.


Great decision. I would like to compete someday, just for the challenge and to see how I would do. But, ultimately at the end of the day what is important is how it sounds to the person who spends most time driving the vehicle. If that means scoring badly, who cares. 

Hope to get another listen to the truck after you tune it to your preference


----------



## claydo

Gerald, I know you had a rough trip down, but I'm glad nearing the end of your journey the good is out weighing the bad! I'm sure tackling a road trip in your monster of a van is quite the task, but I, and many others enjoyed your company, and got a kick out of the origional nature of your instal in the time machine, hoping for a return trip of that beast is probably to much too ask, so here's hoping you tackle a more road trip friendly machine in the future, so we can all get to hang out again sometime! If not, maybe I'll se ya at an event further north. I know where your coming from on the competition thing, because while competing is a great excuse for regularly visiting with friends in the hobby, targeting a higher score is a rabbit hole that may well likely push your system in a direction you may not enjoy as much as tuning for personal preference, even if receiving good scores is very rewarding...........I'll admit part of my reason for lack of competition is the low ammount, or actual total absence of, local competitions to participate in, and my life just doesent leave the time for me to do a whole lot of regular traveling, it would just keep me away from my family too much..........so I end up just typically tuning to my preferences, which leaves my system aimed more towards fun and adventurous, vs more technically accurate...........for a daily driver, this is what I prefer.


----------



## TheDavel

More pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claydo

Oh, and I'm glad everyone is arriving home safe! Thanks to all those guys who put in major miles to make these things sooo much fun! 

Hope your headache is cured after some rest Chris!


----------



## claydo

TheDavel said:


> More pics!!!!!!!!!!


Lol, sorry Dave, as usual I intended to cover everything with the camera, but got distracted by the demos and great conversations!

I struggle to stfu and concentrate on pictures......lmao.


----------



## chithead

Babs said:


> Glad you're in safe Chris.


----------



## chithead

I just have to say, wholly smokes! HAS to be the largest turnout of any meet so far. Thank you thank you thank you to Mr. Jason, and all the super people that keep making these meets so awesome!!! Was a blast to see Clay, James, Eric, Jim, Steve, Jeremy, Bo, Frank, John, and to meet Mr. Ian.

Martin, thank you for the BMW demo. I gotta tell everyone, if you didn't get the chance, definitely take a listen next time. It is without a doubt one of the best non-processor cars I've ever heard. He has done an amazing job tuning with the 80PRS. 

Kendal, man. Have you ever had a bad sounding car? For real. Always a pleasure to hear one of your tunes. And that NEXT amp is absolutely beautiful, all tucked away in it's cubby like a little homeless lady. 

Chris, GREAT job! You're right on track with the Cherokee. I know you fought some issues in the Ram before, but the Jeep, wow. It's gonna be a game changer for sure. 

Regret not getting to hear Scott's new setup. But I have a feeling there will be a next time, and I'm at least eleventh in line! 

Was super excited to finally experience Erin's car for the first time. I don't even know what to say. Like Forrest said, geez. Just couldn't help but enjoy the music. Seems like we tend to get caught up in listening for technicalities and all the little nuances, sub pulling back here, midrange is "hot" over there, midbass seems to resonate from here... but wowzers. Was just so caught up in the experience, didn't even focus on that at all. Just wanted to try another song, and another, and another... I do believe you have created a "gateway" car there, sir. Thought I had an addiction before, but it's even worse now.


----------



## Babs

I know.. I was a demo'ing fool. Much much gratitude you guys were interested in hearing what my humble skills had to offer and for those that heard it after sammiches you got a good bit better demo after I corrected some things. I very much appreciate all the feedback. Always learn so much at these meets to put good info from you guys in my toolbox. Clay was digging it I think.. "Your liking that new found depth from 3-way frontstage aren't ya?" Oh yes.. I'm so glad I finally stepped off the porch into the tall grass and got it done. And thank you all for the compliments on the install. There's a pride I have in being truly DIY with it. What I learned, I got here.. Much gratitude for all your knowledge on the forums and the NCSQ meet and willingness to share. And much thanks to Mic for kicking off my pillar build with glassing instruction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy

Electrodynamic said:


> Can't remember the name, but the red Rav4 sounded great with the Audison mids/highs and JL 8" midbasses. To be honest I prefer the sound of your Rav4 over your Subaru that I heard a year ago. Not a bad thing at all, just personal preference as those JL 8's sounded like my 6.5's, which is saying quite a bit.  Highs were very smooth and the subwoofer was integrated better in the Rav4 IMO.


That would be my RAV4. It's tuned more for fun. And the volume knob goes all the way to 11. I've been going for more of a competition tune in my BRZ. I also think competition tunes lose their fun side getting to that common tune. I still have a way to go to be where I want to be with my BRZ. I will add a fun tune preset when I have some time. That is what presents are for.


----------



## TheDavel

claydo said:


> Lol, sorry Dave, as usual I intended to cover everything with the camera, but got distracted by the demos and great conversations!
> 
> I struggle to stfu and concentrate on pictures......lmao.


I have the same issue... my wife says I am about the longest winded person on the planet. 

Looks like it was a great event. I was hoping Chris (Ntimd8nk5) would have made it there... perhaps next year I will fly back from Italy, stay with him, and come up to the meet


----------



## mumbles

Another awesome event made possible by Jason and Vicki... thank you both so much for all you do!

I didn't get to listen to all the cars... missed Gerald's, Bab's, John's in particular  but the ones I heard were great!

Another shout out to Chris and the super job he did tuning that Cherokee in such a short time... and it was impressive to watch him swap out his 10" sub for a 15" sub in under 5 minutes! Also impressive were the pillars Babs turned out!

It was great to see everyone and I hope there will be many more opportunities in the future!


----------



## mumbles

Zippy said:


> That would be my RAV4. It's tuned more for fun. And the volume knob goes all the way to 11. I've been going for more of a competition tune in my BRZ. I also think competition tunes lose their fun side getting to that common tune. I still have a way to go to be where I want to be with my BRZ. I will add a fun tune preset when I have some time. That is what presents are for.


I think we were discussing the fun versus competition tunes while eating... but the fact that you have two vehicles of such high caliber is awesome!


----------



## imjustjason

Looks like a great turnout, hope everyone had good times and safe travels. Jason's a great dude.


----------



## naiku

chithead said:


> I just have to say, wholly smokes! HAS to be the largest turnout of any meet so far. Thank you thank you thank you to Mr. Jason, and all the super people that keep making these meets so awesome!!! Was a blast to see Clay, James, Eric, Jim, Steve, Jeremy, Bo, Frank, John, and to meet Mr. Ian.


Great meeting you as well, next time I have to make sure to get you a demo as well as borrow the keys to the Challenger :laugh:



TheDavel said:


> I was hoping Chris (Ntimd8nk5) would have made it there...


I actually sent him a text Thursday or Friday as I saw he was planning on heading out, shame he did not as I was looking forward to catching up with him and finally checking out the Tundra!


----------



## chithead

naiku said:


> Great meeting you as well, next time I have to make sure to get you a demo as well as borrow the keys to the Challenger :laugh:


Absolutely! I'd really like to hear your setup, and have a feeling you'll really like to hear that HEMI roar


----------



## captainobvious

bbfoto said:


> Oh, and what kind of setup is Captain Steve-O hiding in that new Ford TC???





"Currently" it's a stock system...


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> "Currently" it's a stock system...



Looked like work in progress already. 
That car is going to be awesome, I'm convinced. And those wheels!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Electrodynamic

^ Yes, Steve's van is super pimp looking. Love the lowered stance and super nice looking wheels. BTW: what springs did you use Steve? I'm looking to lower my car and want something slightly lower than the Tein H-type springs I used on my last mkIV Jetta.


----------



## mrichard89

Does anyone have photos or info about the installation in the white Audi? Looks to be an awesome car, but I am curious about the set-up. Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Does anyone know if there's a build thread on the black Nissan 350/370Z that was there with Zapco/Pioneer & Stereo Integrity drivers? I'm sorry for not remembering your name, my memory isn't what it use to be. I loved how this car sounded, and so many, with Stereo Integrity drivers!


----------



## bertholomey

mrichard89 said:


> Does anyone have photos or info about the installation in the white Audi? Looks to be an awesome car, but I am curious about the set-up. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matt



Here is the build log for John's Audi

John's Audi



1FinalInstall said:


> Does anyone know if there's a build thread on the black Nissan 350/370Z that was there with Zapco/Pioneer & Stereo Integrity drivers? I'm sorry for not remembering your name, my memory isn't what it use to be. I loved how this car sounded, and so many, with Stereo Integrity drivers!


That is Ron's (RRizz) - not sure where he might have a build thread.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

mrichard89 said:


> Does anyone have photos or info about the installation in the white Audi? Looks to be an awesome car, but I am curious about the set-up. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Matt


John just changed processors and destroyed this weekend in VA, 1st in both classes! The car is AMAZING!

Since the build thread the A pillars were switched to Illusion 2 way 3 or 4" too.


----------



## Babs

1FinalInstall said:


> John just changed processors and destroyed this weekend in VA, 1st in both classes! The car is AMAZING!
> 
> Since the build thread the A pillars were switched to Illusion 2 way 3 or 4" too.


C3CX I think.. Interchangable with AP ALBE's as well which is quite convenient for taste changes. If it's up for a vote, I vote C3CX.. After hearing them, I'm an instant fan.

I will say again, though John highly disagrees with me, I think what I heard Friday evening prior to his final tonality tune, the S4 was on par with the best I've heard out of it in terms of fidelity and coherence, though it was awaiting final tonality to be applied. To be expected with what John has learned in terms of coherence and phase alignment and the tools he's acquired on PC and in brain. Top notch.


----------



## naiku

1FinalInstall said:


> John just changed processors and destroyed this weekend in VA, 1st in both classes! The car is AMAZING!
> 
> Since the build thread the A pillars were switched to Illusion 2 way 3 or 4" too.


I did not get to listen to his car this time, I did last year and loved how it sounded. Wish I had gotten in again this time.


----------



## Craig

Wanted to extend another big thanks to Jason for hosting the event! A big thanks to everyone else who helped me out and answered my questions this weekend!

I am super glad I got to meet a bunch of really awesome people and feed my addiction. 

I was a little bummed with how bad my system was sounding prior to the event. Hell, I even stumped Erin on why it was sounding so bad!  

Turns out my 80PRS, which I thought I had zero'd out all the crossovers on, had a low pass set at 6.5k. Once I cleared that out, the system started to sound like it was supposed to and not super muddy as it had for MONTHS. 

I learned a lot this weekend and hope to continue on that path to get my car tuned and sounding good for the next gathering. I got some more fiberglassing to do.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Well I finally made it home, after two run-ins with the law. The first I was bagged for talking on the phone in MD, last evening. 

I stayed the night in NJ, and had breakfast with a friend. 

Today right before the tolls to the George Washington Bridge, Martin got his wish. I ran over a small car and didn't even realize it......however it wasn't a Prius as he joked about. It was a Mercedes. Oh well........

Just a fender bender. I lost some Chrome plated plastic lug nuts and dented my hub cap. The Merc was totalled. no just kidding...........a dent in one panel.

First thing I did when I got back to the shop was change my time alignment for the center seat position and lower the tweeter level. 

I put in the CD that Jim gave me and my jaws dropped to the floor. It was about 20 times improvement in the sound. I wish I did that at the meet. Oh well. Maybe next time.

I then played Jason and Erin's discs. Then I went home. 

I was gone so long I had a Southern Draw when I walked in the door to greet my Fiancee. lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh damn Gerald, sorry to hear about your accident. Hopefully that Mercedes will buff out without much if any impact on your insurance. Glad you made it home and glad our southern accents influenced you some


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

A good long recovery sleep does the body good


----------



## bose301s

A great time as always, loved listening to all the cars there, they all sounded great. Erin's impressed as always and I love the subs in the front, even if I couldn't do it myself. Scott's sounded great and the install was amazing. Jason's always impresses, clean install, great sound and great car. Clay, the new DSP is pretty sweet, it definitely does a great job, the different curves were very cool. Martin, you are well on your way to an amazing sounding car. Kendal just always does the right thing with a very simple install. Chris, nice work on the Jeep, sounded great, and the mid meet sub swap was impressive. Gerald, the truck is impressive, I love that you have a system in a truck like that, love for the hobby. And finally, thanks to Scott for the $20, definitely needed it to get home.


----------



## claydo

High Resolution Audio said:


> Well I finally made it home, after two run-ins with the law. The first I was bagged for talking on the phone in MD, last evening.
> 
> I stayed the night in NJ, and had breakfast with a friend.
> 
> Today right before the tolls to the George Washington Bridge, Martin got his wish. I ran over a small car and didn't even realize it......however it wasn't a Prius as he joked about. It was a Mercedes. Oh well........
> 
> Just a fender bender. I lost some Chrome plated plastic lug nuts and dented my hub cap. The Merc was totalled. no just kidding...........a dent in one panel.
> 
> First thing I did when I got back to the shop was change my time alignment for the center seat position and lower the tweeter level.
> 
> I put in the CD that Jim gave me and my jaws dropped to the floor. It was about 20 times improvement in the sound. I wish I did that at the meet. Oh well. Maybe next time.
> 
> I then played Jason and Erin's discs. Then I went home.
> 
> I was gone so long I had a Southern Draw when I walked in the door to greet my Fiancee. lol



Glad you weren't injured in yer fender bender.....good to hear yer home safe! 

Did ya walk in the door and give her a "hello darlin'"?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh, HUGE thanks to Martin for a great deal the ID15v3. That's the SECOND IDv3 I've bought at an NCSQ meet. Anyone have a 10 and a 12 v3 they want to sell me at the next one, lol? Bertholomy seemed to like how it filled in the bottom end.


----------



## RRizz

1FinalInstall said:


> Does anyone know if there's a build thread on the black Nissan 350/370Z that was there with Zapco/Pioneer & Stereo Integrity drivers? I'm sorry for not remembering your name, my memory isn't what it use to be. I loved how this car sounded, and so many, with Stereo Integrity drivers!


 Sorry, I don't have a Build log. I get so wrapped up in doing the work, I never remember to get pics along the way! I'm glad you enjoyed the way it sounds, and feel free to PM if theres any questions you have.


----------



## probillygun

Thanks for doing the meet Jason! I look forward to it so much brother! Greggers had a great time too, so pretty sure he'll be returning


----------



## claydo

Dammit heelbeely, you should've prompted me to take another listen after the 15 went in! I didn't even think about it after dinner......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Dammit heelbeely, you should've prompted me to take another listen after the 15 went in! I didn't even think about it after dinner......


Response was about the same as the 10" but even level matched to blend the 15 just has a lot more UUMPH that only cone area can give you. I like it. Your car really came to life with that APL. Everything was locked in as if the instruments were there in the flesh. No telling what people thought about two dudes sitting in a little red car listening to music and laughing late at night in a restaurant parking lot:laugh:

And anyone who missed Greggors stock class Tundra missed out. That thing sounded GOOD.


----------



## Babs

RRizz said:


> Sorry, I don't have a Build log. I get so wrapped up in doing the work, I never remember to get pics along the way! I'm glad you enjoyed the way it sounds, and feel free to PM if theres any questions you have.



I really dug it as well. What a fun sporty car. Sounded really nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio

claydo said:


> Glad you weren't injured in yer fender bender.....good to hear yer home safe!
> 
> Did ya walk in the door and give her a "hello darlin'"?


No, But i Did say " H eye hunny! I'm hume" lol


----------



## captainobvious

Electrodynamic said:


> ^ Yes, Steve's van is super pimp looking. Love the lowered stance and super nice looking wheels. BTW: what springs did you use Steve? I'm looking to lower my car and want something slightly lower than the Tein H-type springs I used on my last mkIV Jetta.


Thanks Scott and Nick 

The springs I had to order from the UK as no one in the US seems to sell a lowering kit for the TC. The stock wheels were 16" on 205 width tires. The new setup is a 19x8.5 wheel with a 245 tire and a slimmer 35 treadwall height. The springs are obviously nice quality because the ride quality with 3" larger wheels, lower profile tires and the lowering still retains an almost identical to stock ride quality which I was shocked by.


They company I purchased from has the springs made for them. I'm not sure of the specific manufacturer but they are quality. Unfortunately, I think this company specialized only in Transit/TC's.


----------



## Electrodynamic

captainobvious said:


> Thanks Scott and Nick
> 
> The springs I had to order from the UK as no one in the US seems to sell a lowering kit for the TC. The stock wheels were 16" on 205 width tires. The new setup is a 19x8.5 wheel with a 245 tire and a slimmer 35 treadwall height. The springs are obviously nice quality because the ride quality with 3" larger wheels, lower profile tires and the lowering still retains an almost identical to stock ride quality which I was shocked by.
> 
> 
> They company I purchased from has the springs made for them. I'm not sure of the specific manufacturer but they are quality. Unfortunately, I think this company specialized only in Transit/TC's.


Dangit, figures!  My search continues for that "perfect" spring which seems to be tough to find. I want something inbetween most aftermarket spring mfg's offerings. I loved the ride of the Tein H-Type springs on my last Jetta but I want a spring that is just lightly lower than the H-type but not as low as the S-Type. Your ride height looked perfect to me, which is why I asked about your springs.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

probillygun said:


> Thanks for doing the meet Jason! I look forward to it so much brother! Greggers had a great time too, so pretty sure he'll be returning


Bill, your ToYo is now on a whole different level! If anyone ever wants to experience a snare drum, get a demo in this monster. It's as real as it gets!


----------



## danno14

What a turn out! Thanks for sharing pics guys; looks like it was a blast.


----------



## ErinH

I'm a bit late to the party here... been a busy past couple days once I got home.

First off I have to say thanks to Jason and Vicki for organizing this whole shebang and letting us take up space in their driveway on Friday night. Over the years I've held a lot of my own meets, been to a lot of others', and attended many a competition show. This event was probably my favorite car audio gathering overall. So, again, thank you Mr. and Mrs. Bertholemey. 


Big thanks to all the fellas who were able to make it to the meet. You guys are what makes these events so awesome. It was nice to meet up with guys I haven't seen in a while and it was also nice to put a face to a screen name of those I hadn't yet met. 

Thanks to all those who provided me the opportunity to get a demo of your car. I heard a lot of great ones and a lot of the newer folks with a lot of passion for improving. I missed some again, as is typical, unfortunately. Jason's BRZ is just so dang impressive and the tweaks el Capitan put on it really did some wonders to the size of the stage. Scott's pillars look awesome and the car is sounding super nice. Clay's car jams! Rich's Accord is coming along very nicely and Chris' Jeep sounds super sweet (by the way, did you work on the rear fill after we talked?). Craig, thank goodness you figured out what was going on... I had to walk away in defeat but after you got it sorted out and I listened again I think you're definitely on the right track, dude! Gerald, your truck was really different and a nice welcome change from the typical car audio environment. I hope our convo was beneficial and keep at it, Sir! Bill, I loved the new changes to the FJ. Even though you guys only had a short time of tuning on it I was really, really impressed. I have a feeling that thing is going to be a flat out monster in the lanes and in the garage just jamming. Ian, your Audi sounds very nice, mate (wait, you're not Australian... aghhhh I'm a stupid American!). Your little dude is a cool fella' and I'm glad you are able to share your hobby with him... just try not to drive with him in the trunk by accident since he apparently likes to sleep back there, lol. Richard, I appreciate the demo and look forward to hearing it again as you progress. Kendal and Greg, I think you both have what is considered a "stock" class system (no dsp other than the headunit) and both your cars sounded extremely nice. It really goes to show you that you don't have to do a ton of work or spend a lot of money to get a really great sounding setup. Thanks as well to the folks who demoed mine and provided me with their input. It's always good to get different perspectives. I posted in my build log last night... the civic is now done. Some tweaks to the tune to be made for sure but it was nice to finally have a finished system to 'debut' at a meet with all my audio buddies.

Also, thanks for the positive feedback on my meet disc to those who grabbed a copy. I always appreciate the feedback because it gives me an idea of what to do on the next one. I'll keep chugging with the 80's and 90's obscurities. lol

And a final thanks to those of you who took photos (Clay, and the two Jasons (like the two Coreys from the 80's)). 


Dinner at the Liberty Steakhouse was awesome. Great food and great company. I got to sit on the end of the table with the guys I don't talk with as frequently and share some pretty hearty laughs. Chris, Bo, Craig, Dan, Amanda, James and Clay... thanks for entertaining me for the night. You folks are all straight up awesome. 


I'm looking forward to another one if our gracious host is able/willing to put one together again! If so, see you guys then!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Can anyone help me get a final count and screen name list finished? Here is my first attempt at it.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - North Carolina
2) James (jpf150) - 2006 mustang gt - NC
3) Bo (zippy) - 2007 Toyota RAV4 - Ohio
4) Steve (Captainobvious) 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Pennsylvania
5) Ian (naiku) - 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Virginia
-Ian’s Son
6) Martin (KrautNotRice) 1984 BMW 528 - Souf Carolina
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic Sedan - Alabama
8) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Honda Civic Si Sedan - NC
9) Bill (probillygun) - 2012 Toyota FJ Cruiser - PA
10) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 14 Grand Cherokee Limited - Arkansas
11) Clay (claydo) - 09 cobalt
12) John (subterFUSE) – Audi S6 - SC
13) Eric (mumbles/EeeDeeEye) – Drove wife’s Acura - ATL
14) Frank (LocomotiveTech) - 2014 Civic - Delaware
15) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Escape - North Carolina
16) Russ (DBlevel) - Accord - NC
17) Jim (Acceptor) - 2010 Honda Civic Coupe - North Carolina
18) Jesse (josby) - 2016 Honda Civic - Virginia
19) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Santa Fe - Virginia
20) Daniel (chithead) - 2016 Challenger - North Carolina
21) Forrest (darkrider) - Camaro - North Carolina
22) Craig (Craig) - 2006 Acura TL - North Carolina
23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus - North Carolina
24) Gerald (High Resolution Audio) - Time Machine - Massachusetts
25) Nick (Electrodynamic) - mk4 VW Jetta - North Carolina 
26) Greg (Greggers) - 2014 Toyota Tundra – PA
27) Jeremy (Sleeves) – No Car
28) Ron (RRizz) – 350Z
29) Jason (1FinalInstall) 
30) Rich (Salami) - Accord
31) Dan (Dan?)
-Amanda


----------



## naiku

Electrodynamic said:


> Dangit, figures!  My search continues for that "perfect" spring which seems to be tough to find. I want something inbetween most aftermarket spring mfg's offerings. I loved the ride of the Tein H-Type springs on my last Jetta but I want a spring that is just lightly lower than the H-type but not as low as the S-Type. Your ride height looked perfect to me, which is why I asked about your springs.


Take a look at Welcome to Hyperco | High Performance Coil Springs & Suspension Components a lot of the Audi guys swap out the springs on their coilovers for these.


----------



## Black Rain

RRizz said:


> Sorry, I don't have a Build log. I get so wrapped up in doing the work, I never remember to get pics along the way! I'm glad you enjoyed the way it sounds, and feel free to PM if theres any questions you have.


Understand, Do you mind sharing some pics of your ride, for those of us that were unable to attend as see your ride?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

To answer Erin's question, I haven't even been out to my vehicle since I rolled in Sunday night. These trips are always worth it but they sure do take it out of me! Drive was a lot easier in the Grand Cherokee than it was in the Ram. I took 40 all the way back and between Asheville and Knoxville it was more like driving a sports car than it was a dump truck. If you're looking for a midsize suv at least take the GC for a test drive. They really are awesome vehicles.


----------



## KrautNotRice

Huge Thanks to Jason and Vicky for putting on this event!
It certainly was a great time, I very much look forward to the next one.
Also thank you to everyone who let me demo their ride! Scott, Kendal, Richard, Bo, Chris, Jason, Clay, Erin, Gerald just off the top of my head. Some amazing systems!!!
Also thanks to all who put up with my hooptie, I really appreciate the pointers.




High Resolution Audio said:


> Today right before the tolls to the George Washington Bridge, Martin got his wish. I ran over a small car and didn't even realize it......however it wasn't a Prius as he joked about. It was a Mercedes. Oh well........


Sorry Gerald, I hope I didn't jinx it! Having said that, you do have to work on your aim a little...  Like this:












Hillbilly SQ said:


> Oh, HUGE thanks to Martin for a great deal the ID15v3.


Thank you Chris, I'm glad I found a good home for that sub!

A special thanks to Daniel for hooking me up with those coaxials, and Clay for staying late so i could experience his car! So much motivation to take my car to the next level!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Heh, my aunt drives a Prius. One of my mom's other sisters had a Pinto back in the 70's and mom says the Prius is uglier, lol. 

With the exception of getting rid of a faulty piece of equipment that I pointed out to most of you I don't see any reason to change out any gear. So I can buy local I might give the PG SX amps a good hard look. And the shop owner seems to respect the DIY community. Depends on how open he is to coming down on price because I don't pay retail for car audio gear.


----------



## naiku

KrautNotRice said:


> Also thanks to all who put up with my hooptie, I really appreciate the pointers.


So yours was the old 5-series, I really wanted to check that car out!!


----------



## KrautNotRice

naiku said:


> So yours was the old 5-series, I really wanted to check that car out!!


Yeah that's mine, sorry you didn't get a demo, I'd also love to check out that Avant, next meet for sure!


----------



## Locomotive Tech

KrautNotRice said:


> Yeah that's mine, sorry you didn't get a demo, I'd also love to check out that Avant, next meet for sure!


With patented hobo suitcase technology!


----------



## KrautNotRice

Locomotive Tech said:


> With patented hobo suitcase technology!


I seent it on pictures, it looks super trick...


----------



## RRizz

Black Rain said:


> Understand, Do you mind sharing some pics of your ride, for those of us that were unable to attend as see your ride?


 I'll throw a few together later today.


----------



## RRizz

The car is a Black Cherry 2011 370Z sport package
P99 head unit
SI Bm mk 4 sub
SI TM 65 V2 Midbass
CDT ES02 midrange
SI M25 tweeter

2 Pioneer PRS 800D amps on Midbass duty 300 watts each
Zapco ST-4XSQ on Midrange and tweeters 100 watts each
Zapco ST-1000XM on Sub 500 watts


----------



## KrautNotRice

^^^^ That looks really nice Ron.


----------



## Babs

Sounded pretty darn nice too Ron. Good to meet you. What a fun little sporty car too. My butt was way too big for that seat though. Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RRizz

Thanks Guys. It was good to meet you, too, Scott. Next time we'll get a name tag on you! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGaqI20WHyk


----------



## 20to20

Thanks to probillygun for the referral of his friend Erik in his beautiful 2017 golf r... sleek, stealth and sounding great with nothing but room for improvement!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20to20

This job was inspired by a build I did for some one referred to me by Jason, coincidently in the same exact car!!! Thanks again Jason.. I will post the first build to show the similarities
















































View attachment 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Thought some of you might like to know what I've done with the feedback I got on my fresh and somewhat jagged tune. It was locked in pretty good but still had some dirty laundry to get aired out. Erin told me my rears were way too loud and made the tune sound "hollow". I agreed but wanted to get him in there to tell me what I did wrong. I flattened out the hump the rears were doing when measured. Not sure if it works that way for the L-R differential but did it anyway. Now it's relatively flat from 400ish up to 5k with only 3 or 4 bands of peq used. MUCH better and adds great space to the "room". Then Scott pointed out my highs were getting harsh above a certain volume. How I missed this blatantly obvious bump in the curve is beyond me. I had a big ol hump centered at 4200 that needed to be pulled down 4-5db. Really brought the midrange out. Someone also mentioned my midbass was pulling to the doors at times. I brought the doors up to 80hz (previously 70hz) and fiddled with an already used peq band in the lower midbass to dial it in better. To be honest though, the midbass pulling to the doors is probably caused by the tactile feedback in the floor. I forgot my roll of neoprene that I was going to attempt to decouple the floor mat from the floor with at the meet. Might resort to an old sq comp trick next time and put a big pillow in the floor and make people put their feet on it

This is what these meets are all about. I wouldn't be where I'm at today without them. Now I just need to get this faulty amp out of there. Seriously thinking about going back to a pair of matching 4ch amps. Possibly a pair of these...
P600X4 - Punch 600 Watt 4-Channel Amplifier | Rockford Fosgate®
Or a pair of these.
800W 4 Channel Amplifier - Phoenix Gold
Really just wanting to try something different from what everyone else is running. Stephen Mantz had something to do with designing the board on the SX amps. The PG being class D and more power makes more sense but haven't heard anything about them. The Punch is less power and a/b. I like the efficiency of class D though.


----------



## 20to20

Please feel free to comment on anything u think I should have done or could have done with either of these builds that would have or could have made it better... I'm open to all criticisms.. I just want to make sure I'm doing things the best way I can to ensure my customers get exactly what they're looking for... plus I can never get too many ideas for future builds ... thanks for your support guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20to20

And I wanted to shout out to captainobvious for taking time out to work his magic on the first build to get things dialed in as they should be ... thanks again steve !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

RRizz said:


> The car is a Black Cherry 2011 370Z sport package
> P99 head unit
> SI Bm mk 4 sub
> SI TM 65 V2 Midbass
> CDT ES02 midrange
> SI M25 tweeter
> 
> 2 Pioneer PRS 800D amps on Midbass duty 300 watts each
> Zapco ST-4XSQ on Midrange and tweeters 100 watts each
> Zapco ST-1000XM on Sub 500 watts


Wow, so you are using the CDTs as staright midrange....awesome. what are your thoughts on them.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz

Not as smooth up high as I would have liked.. kinda hard to tame. Thus the addition of the tweeters.


----------



## captainobvious

20to20 said:


> And I wanted to shout out to captainobvious for taking time out to work his magic on the first build to get things dialed in as they should be ... thanks again steve !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both builds look good to me Dan. You did a very nice job on the R that came out my way. The pillars were finished very nicely.

Cheers


-Steve


----------



## bertholomey

Hey fellas......for those who indulge in a little Facebookeeee......Steve has created a new Group that I'm administering.......it is simply the NCSQ Group.....not the previous 'North Carolina Sound Quality Group' that was started previously. 

This is the opening 'salvo' that I posted on the group: 

"Thanks Steve for starting this Group - I'm going to administer this group, and I see it as being a great extension of our NCSQ Meet Threads. I would like this to be a place where members can update the group on victories and challenges regarding their systems - a place to ask questions - and to share stories. We won't have any arguing, flaming, or bickering - of course, we never have that in our meet threads - so that shouldn't be an issue. Feel Free to invite those who have been to one of our NCSQ meets - this isn't intended to be open for everyone on DIYMA / CAJ......just those who have an affiliation with the NCSQ meets over the past 8 years."


So...if you want to continue the conversation 'over there' - feel free to request to join (not sure how that works - respond to this post, and I'll search for your name in FB and add you.....or something).


----------



## captainobvious

Thanks Jason. It kind of irked me that we had some random north carolina sound quality group calling themselves NCSQ when it was started by people not from the state and who don't even attend any of these events.

on facebook, search for "NCSQ" and you will find the group, and the official NCSQ logo.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> We won't have any arguing, flaming, or bickering -


I'm out. :laugh:



captainobvious said:


> we had some random north carolina sound quality group calling themselves NCSQ when it was started by people not from the state and who don't even attend any of these events.


That's confusing. Why would they do that?


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> I'm out. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> That's confusing. Why would they do that?


My take on this situation (may be inaccurate) is that Indiana Sound Quality became International Sound Quality.....and there was an initiative to get a 'group' started in each state.....with a 'president' assigned. We saw that group pop up on FB - we attempted to engage the 'president', but it wasn't extremely effective, so we decided to create the real NCSQ group....of those car SQ fanatics that may want to interact in that medium.......


----------



## CBS13WRX

I will be traveling to Greenville, NC next week for work and looking to get some feedback on my system. I have tuned it to the best of my abilities and want some other's ears opinions. Anybody in the area interested in listening?


----------



## claydo

CBS13WRX said:


> I will be traveling to Greenville, NC next week for work and looking to get some feedback on my system. I have tuned it to the best of my abilities and want some other's ears opinions. Anybody in the area interested in listening?


Sure, I'd be down for that. Just let me know if and when you'll be passing through the winston salem area......


----------



## Notloudenuf

CBS13WRX said:


> I will be traveling to Greenville, NC next week for work and looking to get some feedback on my system. I have tuned it to the best of my abilities and want some other's ears opinions. Anybody in the area interested in listening?


I live in Kinston, which is the next town over from Greenville. I'd be glad to help.

I'll PM you my number.


----------



## 2DEEP2

I'm in Greenville but cannot promise I'll be in town long next week. I'm out of country now, go to ATL this weekend, then back out of country.

So I may be available Tuesday.


----------



## bertholomey

It depends on when and where  I'm near Greensboro - here for the next few days, will be in Atlanta this weekend, but 'home' all next week (1st week of August).


----------



## CBS13WRX

I will be there Sunday, 7/30, late afternoon through Friday, 8/4, morning.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

Note: Some people are talking about Greenville in a thread that is titled Greensboro. Last time I looked Greenville, NC and Greensboro NC were about as far apart as San Diego and San Francisco....


----------



## CBS13WRX

ARCuhTEK said:


> Note: Some people are talking about Greenville in a thread that is titled Greensboro. Last time I looked Greenville, NC and Greensboro NC were about as far apart as San Diego and San Francisco....


I will be traveling through both Winston-Salem and Greensboro to reach my destination of Greenville. The comparison you made is not quite accurate either as the distance between Greensboro and Greenville is 160 miles versus San Diego and San Francisco is over 500 miles, now San Francisco to LA would be a little better comparison. I live in TN in work in Madison county would you care to lend your ear? Since you're basically a neighbor in Asheville.


----------



## ARCuhTEK

CBS13WRX said:


> I will be traveling through both Winston-Salem and Greensboro to reach my destination of Greenville. The comparison you made is not quite accurate either as the distance between Greensboro and Greenville is 160 miles versus San Diego and San Francisco is over 500 miles, now San Francisco to LA would be a little better comparison. I live in TN in work in Madison county would you care to lend your ear? Since you're basically a neighbor in Asheville.


I hope you realize...and I think you do, that i was attempting humor with the California reference. As for me lending an ear...sure. Although I am very much a noob in terms of tuning, fine tuning and pinpointing sound stage. But I will give it my best. This, in addition to the fact that I am hearing impaired (partially deaf). I am tuning my system right now, so maybe swap demos?


----------



## bertholomey

All those sub'd to this thread should check out the one that Kendall just started - let's try to get some cars over to the Eastern part of NC! 

NCSQ Fall Meet 21 October 2017 Eastern NC


----------



## bertholomey

Good News! 

I finally have settled on a date for the *2018 NCSQ Spring Meet!*

Check out the first post, and add your name to the list if there is a chance you might make it. And then......ADD it to your calendar! 

2018 NCSQ Spring Meet


----------

